#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Profeet Isa dronk wijn

## Julien

Ik vraag mij af wat de Koran, en moslimgeleerden, met het verhaal doen dat hun profeet Isa wijn dronk op een bruiloft en het water in wijn veranderde zodat men meer dan genoeg drank had

_Bruiloft te Kana_
[1] Op de derde* dag werd er een bruiloft gevierd te Kana in Galilea, waarbij de moeder van Jezus aanwezig was. [2] Ook Jezus en zijn leerlingen waren op de bruiloft uitgenodigd. [3] Toen de wijn opraakte, wendde de moeder van Jezus zich tot Hem en zei: Ze* zitten zonder wijn. [4] Jezus antwoordde: Wat* hebben ik en u daarmee van doen, Vrouwe? Mijn uur is nog niet gekomen. [5] Zijn moeder zei tegen de dienaren: Wat Hij u ook beveelt, doe het maar. [6] Nu stonden daar zes stenen waterbakken ten behoeve van het Joodse reinigingsgebruik, elk met een inhoud van twee tot drie metreten*. [7] Doe die bakken vol water, beval Jezus hun. Ze deden ze vol water, tot de rand toe. [8] Vervolgens zei Hij: Schep er nu wat uit en breng het naar de tafelmeester. En ze deden het. [9] De tafelmeester proefde het water dat wijn was geworden, maar wist niet waar die vandaan kwam; de dienaren die het water geschept hadden wisten het wl. De tafelmeester riep dus de bruidegom [10] en zei: Iedereen schenkt toch eerst de beste wijn, en de gewone pas wanneer er al flink gedronken is. Maar u hebt de beste wijn bewaard tot het laatst! [11] Dat was het begin* van Jezus tekenen, te Kana in Galilea. Hij* openbaarde zijn heerlijkheid en zijn leerlingen geloofden in Hem.
[12] Daarna vertrok Hij met zijn moeder, zijn broers* en zijn leerlingen naar Kafarnam, waar ze enkele dagen bleven. 
http://www.willibrordbijbel.nl/?j=Johannes%202,1-12

----------


## At Ayt

in de tijd vd bijbelse profeten was wijn niet verboden.. ook toen de laatste profeet met zijn boodschap kwam was wijn in eerste instantie nog niet verboden.. dat is in stappen gegaan.. er is dan ook mis mee dat jezus wijn dronk..

----------


## Tomas

> in de tijd vd bijbelse profeten was wijn niet verboden.. ook toen de laatste profeet met zijn boodschap kwam was wijn in eerste instantie nog niet verboden.. dat is in stappen gegaan.. er is dan ook mis mee dat jezus wijn dronk..


Echter toen de Koran klaar was mocht er niet meer van dergelijke veranderingen plaatsvinden. Sindsdien gelden voor Moslims nog altijd dezelfde regels.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Echter toen de Koran klaar was ...


De Koran is toch ongeschapen ?

----------


## At Ayt

> Echter toen de Koran klaar was mocht er niet meer van dergelijke veranderingen plaatsvinden. Sindsdien gelden voor Moslims nog altijd dezelfde regels.



wat versta je precies onder dergelijke veranderingen? en wat is je punt?

----------


## Snowwhite

*Veroordeelt de bijbel het drinken van alcohol?* 


Spreuken 20:1
Wijn is een spotter, bedwelmende drank is onstuimig, en iedereen die daardoor afdwaalt, is niet wijs.  
Danil 1:8
Maar Danil besloot in zijn hart dat hij zich niet zou verontreinigen met de lekkernijen van de koning en met de wijn die hij dronk. En hij bleef de overste der hofbeambten verzoeken dat hij zich niet zou behoeven te verontreinigen.
Rechters 9:13
Nieuwe wijn ... die God en mensen verblijdt.

Psalm 104:15
En wijn, die het hart van de sterfelijke mens verheugt.

Spreuken 31:6,7
Geeft bedwelmende drank aan degene die dreigt om te komen en wijn aan wie bitter van ziel zijn. Laat men drinken en zijn armoede vergeten, en laat men aan zijn moeite niet meer denken.

Johannes 2:3-10
Toen de wijn opraakte, zei de moeder van Jezus tot hem: "Zij hebben geen wijn." ... Jezus zei tot hen: "Vult de waterkruiken met water." En zij vulden ze tot aan de rand. En hij zei tot hen: "Schept er nu wat uit en brengt het naar de feestleider." Zij dan brachten het. Toen nu de feestleider het water dat in wijn was veranderd, proefde, maar niet wist waar het vandaan kwam, ofschoon de bedienden die het water hadden geschept, het wel wisten, riep de feestleider de bruidegom en zei tot hem: "Ieder ander mens zet eerst de voortreffelijke wijn voor, en wanneer men dronken is, de mindere. Gij hebt de voortreffelijke wijn tot nu bewaard."

Door de hele bijbel zijn er voorbeelden te vinden waar wijn, bier en andere alcoholische dranken worden gedronken (Genesis 27:25; Prediker 9:7; Nahum 1:10). Zelfs Jezus dronk vaak wijn bij zijn maaltijden. Het drinken van alcohol is dus niet verkeerd. 
Maar de bijbel verbiedt wl _overmatig_ drinken. Dronkenschap is een zonde tegen God (1 Korinthirs 6:9-11). Zoals we in Spreuken 20:1 kunnen lezen, kan iemand die te veel drinkt zich op een bespottelijke en onstuimige wijze gaan gedragen. 
Spreuken 31:6,7 lijkt te suggereren dat de bijbel de aanbeveling doet problemen in alcohol te verdrinken. Echter... Spreuken 31 bevat de specifieke raad die koning Lemul kreeg van zijn moeder. De voorgaande verzen (4,5) laten juist zien dat het voor 'koningen' onverstandig is alcohol te drinken tijdens het uitoefenen van hun functie. Maar in vers 6-9 krijgt de koning advies om de zwakken bij te staan en hun leed te verzachten. Alcoholische dranken hebben een kalmerende uitwerking en verlagen het spanningsniveau. In Spreuken 31:6-7 krijgt Lemul de raad om drank en wijn te geven aan personen die op het punt staan te sterven en wie bitter van ziel _zoals wij tegenwoordig kalmerende medicijnen gebruiken_. Net als alle kalmeringsmiddelen met mate en beleid gebruikt moeten worden, geldt dat ook voor alcoholische dranken. Spreuken 31 moedigt zeker niet aan tot alcoholmisbruik. 
Op welke manier zou wijn Danil en zijn drie vrienden verontreinigen? Merk allereerst op dat hij dit niet enkel over de wijn zei, het was ook bedoeld ten opzichte van de lekkernijen van de koning. Waarom waren die lekkernijen verkeerd?Wellicht aten de Babylonirs vlees van dieren die de joodse Wet onrein verklaarde. De Babylonirs lieten de geslachte dieren niet uitbloeden, iets was voor de joden een vereiste was. Het was gebruikelijk dat vlees aan de afgoden werd geofferd, om het vervolgens in een gemeenschapsmaal te eten. Ten slotte namen Danil en zijn drie vrienden deel aan een test, na verloop van tijd zou worden beoordeeld of zij aan het hof van de koning zouden kunnen dienen. Zij zouden al hun waakzaamheid en nuchterheid nodig hebben in de tijd die voor hen lag. Zware kost en sterke drank zouden dan een averechts effect kunnen hebben. 
Concluderend zou gezegd kunnen worden dat de bijbel een evenwichtige kijk heeft op alcoholische dranken. Aan de ene kant is wijn een geschenk van God en kan het "het hart van de sterfelijke mens verheugen" (Psalm 104:1, 15). Maar aan de andere kant veroordeelt de bijbel onmatigheid en gebruikt daarbij de uitdrukkingen "overmatig drinken", "overdaad van wijn, brasserijen, drinkpartijen", "zich . . . overgevend aan veel wijn" en "verslaafd aan veel wijn" (Lukas 21:34; 1 Petrus 4:3; 1 Timothes 3:8; Titus 2:3).  
http://www.godswoord.nl/authenticiteit.asp?q=alcohol

----------


## Snowwhite

*Did Jesus Turn Water Into Wine?* 

Chuck NorthropThe obvious answer to the question, "Did Jesus turn water into wine?" is yes. At the marriage feast in Cana of Galilee recorded in John 2:1-11, Jesus turned water into wine. However, this question does not usually ask what is meant by it. What is usually meant is "Did Jesus make intoxicating wine?" And the answer is no. Let me explain. 

The word translated "wine" in English ( in Koine Greek) can refer to either alcoholic or non-alcoholic wine. At present, the term "wine" is almost used exclusively of alcoholic wine, but let us never be guilty of interpretation based solely upon modern day definitions. Consider these examples of the word "wine" being used in Scripture with reference to unfermented grape juice. 
Joel 1:10 says "The field is wasted, the land mourneth; for the corn is wasted: the new wine is dried up, the oil languisheth." (This refers to grapes dried up in the fields, which could not be intoxicating.)Isaiah 65:8 says "Thus saith the LORD, As the new wine is found in the cluster, and one saith, Destroy it not; for a blessing is in it: so will I do for my servants' sakes, that I may not destroy them all." (Alcoholic wine in the cluster? No, the juice of the grape while in the cluster could not be intoxicating.)Jeremiah 48:33 says "And joy and gladness is taken from the plentiful field, and from the land of Moab; and I have caused wine to fail from the winepresses: none shall tread with shouting; their shouting shall be no shouting." (The wine of fresh squeezed grapes coming out of the winepress is grape juice and could not be fermented.) Certainly other passages could be considered, but these are sufficient to illustrate that the word "wine" can refer to alcoholic wine or simply grape juice.*"So, how do we know when it refers to grape juice or intoxicating wine?"* The context in which the word is found will determine whether it refers to alcoholic or non- alcoholic wine. So, consider the context. 

The immediate context of John 2:1-11 is quite clear. The guests at the marriage feast of Cana were able to discern between the quality of the drink that the Lord had made and that which had already been served. If intoxicating wine had been served, and people "well drunk" or "drunk freely" (American Standard Version,1901) of it (verse 10), then they would not have had such keen discernment. Though the amount is not specified as to what they had previously drunk, if they consumed the six waterpots that Jesus had the servants fill with water and which contained "two or three firkins apiece" (verse 6), then they would have consumed somewhere between 106 to 162 gallons of booze! This is far more than enough to make the most casual drinker drunk. Those who twist this account to condone social drinking say the term "well drunk" refers to the idea that the crowd was so drunk that they could not distinguish. However, the point of "the governor of the feast" to the bridegroom is that the guests were able to discern between the "worse" and the "good wine." If it is the case that these wedding guests were so drunk that they could not distinguish, then the Lord made the six pots of alcoholic beverage for those who were already strongly under the influence, and caused them to be even more drunk! Thus, the "good wine" of the wedding feast of Canaan must have been the fresh juice of the grape. 

Also, consider the logical consequence of those who want to use this passage to justify the consumption of alcoholic beverages. Their argument goes something like this: "Since Jesus produced alcoholic wine, then it is morally right for a person to drink it." However, notice that their logic takes them further than most of them want to go. Since Jesus produced alcoholic wine (as they claim), then not only would it be morally right to drink it, it would be morally right to produce it, sell it, distribute it, and make a living from it. But since that would most certainly cause someone to stumble, then it must be morally right to cause someone to stumble. However, the logical consequence of their argument would oppose the Lord's teaching (Luke 17:1-2). No, the reasoning is a foolish argument that has no foundation in scripture. 

Further, consider the general context of the Bible. Habakkuk wrote, "Woe unto him that giveth his neighbour drink, that puttest thy bottle to him, and makest him drunken also, that thou mayest look on their nakedness!" (2:15). The sin Habakkuk is rebuking is the sin of contributing to drunkenness. If Jesus supplied intoxicating wine to the wedding guests at Cana, then He contributed to their intoxication. Not only did Jesus contribute to it, He, also, condoned and encouraged people to get completely soused! Since intoxication is sinful, then Jesus sinned, and the "woe" of Habakkuk would be upon Him. If this be the case, then it would be better for Jesus "that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea" (Luke 17:2). As a perfect man, Jesus could not have turned water into alcoholic wine and offer such to others. 

Another passage to consider in this context is Proverbs 23:31-32, which says, "Look not thou upon the wine when it is red, when it giveth his colour in the cup, when it moveth itself aright. At the last it biteth like a serpent, and stingeth like an adder." If Jesus had turned water into intoxicating wine, then He would have caused others to look upon the wine when it is red opposing the wisdom of Solomon. Since, Jesus is "greater than Solomon" (Matthew 12:42), He would know the wisdom of sobriety and would not tempt others with an intoxicating beverage. Again, Solomon wrote, "Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise" (Proverbs 20:1). 

*"What, then, was the miracle of the wedding feast in Cana?"* The miracle of Cana was that Jesus surpassed or transcended the normal amount of time and the natural process that it takes to produce and harvest grape juice. That, which normally takes months, took Jesus but a moment. Augustine wrote, "For he on that marriage-day made wine in the six jars which he ordered to be filled with water he who now makes it every year in the vines; for, as what the servants had poured into the water- jars was turned into wine by the power of the Lord, so, also, that which the clouds pour fourth is turned into wine by the power of the self-same Lord." (As quoted in "Bible Wines" by William Patton, page 91.) 

*"How could this be? Did they have any methods of preservation of grape juice in the first century?"* Yes. In fact, they had several methods. In the book "Bible Wines," the author, William Patton, discusses four methods that the ancients used for the preservation of grape juice. One such method is to keep air completely excluded a method often used today. R. C. Foster in his book, "Studies in the Life of Christ," said, "A Greek wine ship of the second century B.C. found by divers off the southern coast of France several years ago contained a great number of wine flasks that had been sealed so tight that after more than 2,000 years the sea water had not seeped into them." 

With close examination, we must conclude that the Lord did not make intoxicating wine at the marriage feast in Cana of Galilee. "Did Jesus turn water into wine?" Yes. "Did Jesus turn water into intoxicating wine?" Absolutely Not! 

Alcohol has caused and/or contributed to broken homes, every kind of accident imaginable, disease both physical and mental, poverty, and crimes of every kind. Since its effect is such, it is beyond my own imagination why anyone would ever want to justify its use let alone mar the Lord's perfect example with its production and distribution. Its use is not social in any way but is in every way antisocial. Its defense by sweet-talking, soft- pedaling, so-called preachers is religiously hypocritical, morally irresponsible, and socially despicable. It has victimized the unborn, children, teenagers, the middle aged, and the old. It has victimized business people and laborers, country folks and city folks, the rich and the poor. There is probably not one person who has not felt its evil bite and its viperous sting! It is beyond my reasoning power to understand how people who claim to be spiritually minded and morally upright will rationalize its use. Blood has filled our streets because of this vile beverage. Graves have filled our hills and vales because of this evil drink. Reproach has filled our nation because of this wicked intoxicant. Corruption has filled our society because of this corrupted liquor. Shame and disgrace has filled our homes because of this malicious booze. Rather than justifying its use, let us stand diametrically opposed to it for "Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise." 

http://www.christianlibrary.org/authors/Chuck_Northrop/christliv/wine.htm

----------


## emsoem

Spreuken 31:6,7
Geeft bedwelmende drank aan degene die dreigt om te komen en wijn aan wie bitter van ziel zijn. Laat men drinken en zijn armoede vergeten, en laat men aan zijn moeite niet meer denken.


dit is ook niet gezond meer... 
ze laten mensen gewoon alcoholist worden

doe maar lekker drinken ja dan kom je wel uit je armoede en zal je ziel heel zoet worden ipv van bitter.

----------


## Snowwhite

"_He who loves pleasure will become poor,_ _and whoever loves wine and oil will never be rich._" (Proverbs 21:17) 

_Do not join those who drink too much wine or gorge themselves on meat, -for drunkards and gluttons become poor, and drowsiness clothes them in rags._" (Proverbs 23:20-21)


We read in Proverbs chapter 23, verses 29-32, the following: 

"_Who has woe? Who has sorrow? Who has strife? Who has complaints? Who has needless bruises? Who has bloodshot eyes? Those who linger over wine, who go to sample bowls of mixed wine. Do not gaze at wine when it is red, when it sparkles in the cup, when it goes down smoothly! In the end it bites like a snake and poisons like a viper!_" "_Woe to those who are heroes at drinking wine, and champions at mixing drinks!_" (Isaiah 5:22)

----------


## Charlus

> *Did Jesus Turn Water Into Wine?* 
> 
> The obvious answer to the question, "Did Jesus turn water into wine?" is yes. At the marriage feast in Cana of Galilee recorded in John 2:1-11, Jesus turned water into wine. However, this question does not usually ask what is meant by it. What is usually meant is "Did Jesus make intoxicating wine?" And the answer is no. Let me explain.
> <bladiebla>


Wijn kan nl. ook betekenen: alcoholvrije vruchtensap. Hieruit volgt dat Jezus water in alcoholvrije vruchtensap veranderde. Het alternatief is niet aanvaardbaar, vandaar. Die motivatie doet me een beetje denken aan het onmogelijk geaccepteerd kunnen zijn van slavernij in de koran (in weerwil van de feiten), een wensdroom die ook resulteert in lachwekkend kromme rechtpraterij. 
Monniken brouwen en drinken bier (http://www.latrappe.nl/). Hoe zit dat? Die zijn van god los? Ik kan uit eigen ervaring iedereen ervan verzekeren dat het bier in kwestie allesbehalve alcoholvrij is.

----------


## Julien

> in de tijd vd bijbelse profeten was wijn niet verboden.. ook toen de laatste profeet met zijn boodschap kwam was wijn in eerste instantie nog niet verboden.. dat is in stappen gegaan.. er is dan ook mis mee dat jezus wijn dronk..


is dat niet een beetje krom? dat God duizenden jaren wijn wel heeft toegestaan en dat Mohammed dit (namens God?) opeens verbiedt?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>is dat niet een beetje krom? dat God duizenden jaren wijn wel heeft toegestaan en dat Mohammed dit (namens God?) opeens verbiedt?


De verklaring die ik meermalen op dit forum heb mogen vernemen, luidt dat een abrupt alcoholverbod te ontwrichtend was. De god der moslims is een maatschappelijk gengageerde god. Maar eigenlijk stel je een volgens mij stupide vraag. God had zijn redenen, punt uit. Het grote voordeel van je wil opleggen middels een godgeloof: je laat god willen wat jij wilt, elke discussie is dan op voorhand in de kiem gesmoord. Ours is not to question why, ours is but to do or die.

----------


## At Ayt

> is dat niet een beetje krom? dat God duizenden jaren wijn wel heeft toegestaan en dat Mohammed dit (namens God?) opeens verbiedt?


net zo 'krom' als de 613 regels en wetten uit het oude testament die 3000 jaar geleden van kracht werden na openbaring..

----------


## naam

> net zo 'krom' als de 613 regels en wetten uit het oude testament die 3000 jaar geleden van kracht werden na openbaring..



Inderdaad, beide zijn krom en dus niet geldig.

----------


## At Ayt

> Inderdaad, beide zijn krom en dus niet geldig.



...aldus iemand die in smurfen gelooft

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> Inderdaad, beide zijn krom en dus niet geldig.
> 
> 
> ...aldus iemand die in smurfen gelooft


Hoewel ik niet denk dat Naam in smurfen gelooft: geen principiel verschil tussen geloven in smurfen en geloven in djinns, engelen of god. 
Openbaringsreligies zijn mensenverzinsels, bedoeld om opvattingen dwingend op te leggen. Krom en primitief zijn ze allemaal.

----------


## At Ayt

> Hoewel ik niet denk dat Naam in smurfen gelooft: geen principiel verschil tussen geloven in smurfen en geloven in djinns, engelen of god. 
> Openbaringsreligies zijn mensenverzinsels, bedoeld om opvattingen dwingend op te leggen. Krom en primitief zijn ze allemaal.



hoe jij erover denkt is me bekend.. je hoeft de boodschap niet steeds weer te herhalen.. of heb je zendelingenbloed door de aderen stromen en hoop je diep van binnen dat er hier een moslim zal zijn die athest zal worden na het aanhoren van jouw mening?

----------


## fahmi

> is dat niet een beetje krom? dat God duizenden jaren wijn wel heeft toegestaan en dat Mohammed dit (namens God?) opeens verbiedt?


Het verbod voor alcohol/drugs en alle andere verslaafmiddelen kwamen niet zommar uit de lucht vallen.......De mens maakte misbruik om dronken te zijn, zodat Hij zjjn eigen gang kon gaan........denk aan mishandeling /verkrachting van vrouwen, het lichaam kapot maken door gebruik maken van drugs en veel alcohol drinken...............en toen kwam de heilige boek de Koran....ten goede voor de mensheid en de rechten van de vrouw en emancipatie.......
tja......de westse landen maken grapjes over moslims......dat moslims mannen onderdrukken hen vrouwen........totaal onzin. 1400 jaar geleden is de moslim- vrouw vrij en zeer gerespecteerd.

Doe er je voordeel mee.......en lees geen Telegraaf  :knipoog:

----------


## naam

> hoe jij erover denkt is me bekend.. je hoeft de boodschap niet steeds weer te herhalen.. of heb je zendelingenbloed door de aderen stromen en hoop je diep van binnen dat er hier een moslim zal zijn die athest zal worden na het aanhoren van jouw mening?



Maar misschien ga je naast god ook in smurfen geloven.  :duim:

----------


## ronald

> Hoewel ik niet denk dat Naam in smurfen gelooft: geen principiel verschil tussen geloven in smurfen en geloven in djinns, engelen of god. 
> Openbaringsreligies zijn mensenverzinsels, bedoeld om opvattingen dwingend op te leggen. Krom en primitief zijn ze allemaal.


Men zegt wel eens: twee Joden, drie meningen. En jij wil ons wijs maken dat Gds openbaring bij de berg Sinai in het bijzijn van 600.000 volwassen mannen en dus zo'n 3 milj. Joden als n groep de "openbarings-verzinsels" zijn verkocht? Jij gelooft dan echt in bovennatuurlijke wonderen zeg.

----------


## naam

> Men zegt wel eens: twee Joden, drie meningen. En jij wil ons wijs maken dat Gds openbaring bij de berg Sinai in het bijzijn van 600.000 volwassen mannen en dus zo'n 3 milj. Joden als n groep de "openbarings-verzinsels" zijn verkocht? Jij gelooft dan echt in bovennatuurlijke wonderen zeg.



Er zijn meer mensen die in andere goden geloven. Wil jij zeggen dat die het als groep allemaal verkeerd hebben en in de maling worden genomen?

Je hebt ook nog Jezus de zoon van god die de joden als verlosser niet aanvaarden, maar katholieken en christenen wel, hebben die allemaal ongelijk?

Ze zijn er ook met meer dan 3 miljoen. Je gelooft kennelijk in bovennatuurlijke wonderen, maar dan ook alleen in je eigen wonderen.

----------


## ronald

> Er zijn meer mensen die in andere goden geloven. Wil jij zeggen dat die het als groep allemaal verkeerd hebben en in de maling worden genomen?
> 
> Je hebt ook nog Jezus de zoon van god die de joden als verlosser niet aanvaarden, maar katholieken en christenen wel, hebben die allemaal ongelijk?
> 
> Ze zijn er ook met meer dan 3 miljoen. Je gelooft kennelijk in bovennatuurlijke wonderen, maar dan ook alleen in je eigen wonderen.


Er zijn niet meer getuigen van Gddelijke openbaringen geweest dan dat Joden daar bij aanwezig waren. Over wat anderen geloven is een heel ander onderwerp. Wanneer zij datgene zeggen wat jij suggereert, dan moeten zij met mij in discussie gaan.
Over de status van Jezus m.b.t. Gd heb ik al eerder geschreven dat wij in Tora allemaal "kinderen van Gd" worden genoemd. Bovendien zou je dan jouw vergelijking door moeten trekken en je afvragen of al die miljoenen anderen bij deze Gddelijke openbaring aanwezig waren. Dat is dan een discussiepunt. De status van "getuige" is weinig bovennatuurlijk. De openbaring in deze is weer een andere zaak.
Joden accepteren Jezus niet als Messias omdat in Tenach (OT) en binnen de joodse leer de figuur Messias anders wordt verklaard en dat het vanuit het Jodendom een kwestie van doortrekken van de leer is wat niets te maken heeft met "bovennatuurlijkheid" of "getuige zijn".

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Men zegt wel eens: twee Joden, drie meningen. En jij wil ons wijs maken dat Gds openbaring bij de berg Sinai in het bijzijn van 600.000 volwassen mannen en dus zo'n 3 milj. Joden als n groep de "openbarings-verzinsels" zijn verkocht? Jij gelooft dan echt in bovennatuurlijke wonderen zeg.


Dat maakt dan 4.5 miljoen meningen. In werkelijkheid zien we er maar n; beste bewijs dat het verhaal niet kan kloppen.
Bij Gds openbaring waren 0.66 aanwezigen, niet meer.

----------


## ronald

> Dat maakt dan 4.5 miljoen meningen. In werkelijkheid zien we er maar n; beste bewijs dat het verhaal niet kan kloppen.
> Bij Gds openbaring waren 0.66 aanwezigen, niet meer.


Duhh... Als een "iemand" tracht een groep Joden iets wijs te maken dan kun je er wel op rekenen dat eindigt met nog meer mogelijkheden. De Tora is n en in vroegere tijden toen alle Joden vroom waren was er ook n Tora. Duidelijk een geval dat dat "iets" niet zo maar iets is en dat die "iemand" niet zomaar iemand is, maar de Tora, die je kunt uitpluizen wat je wilt, en Gd die de Gever van de Tora is.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Duhh... Als een "iemand" tracht een groep Joden iets wijs te maken dan kun je er wel op rekenen dat eindigt met nog meer mogelijkheden. De Tora is n en in vroegere tijden toen alle Joden vroom waren was er ook n Tora. Duidelijk een geval dat dat "iets" niet zo maar iets is en dat die "iemand" niet zomaar iemand is, maar de Tora, die je kunt uitpluizen wat je wilt, en Gd die de Gever van de Tora is.


Ik geloof niet dat het nog zin heeft om te proberen je het verschil tussen geloof en wetenschap uit te leggen.

----------


## ronald

> Ik geloof niet dat het nog zin heeft om te proberen je het verschil tussen geloof en wetenschap uit te leggen.


Zeker niet als je niet precies weet wat "geloof" is. Pik daar "traditie" dan ook even mee. Maar die verschillen zijn hemelsbreed hoor. Of dacht jij dat ze overeen komen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Maar die verschillen zijn hemelsbreed hoor. Of dacht jij dat ze overeen komen?


Wat denk jij dat ik denk?

----------


## Hawa

De vraag: wijn drinken..
Wijn is een goddelijk product, in pre-islam dronk men ook van dit goddelijke vocht.
Ik denk dat Mohammed,vzmh, ook wel wijn heeft gedronken, en waarom ook niet.
Als je alles in mate tot je neemt, dan is het volgens mij altijd wel goed.
Misbruik maken van alcohol, maakt jezelf tot schande. Veel moslims die alcohol misbruiken,slaan hun vrouw(en). Niet moslims doen dit dus ook,als ze agressie,en onverwerkte problemen in hun brein hebben opgeslagen.
Alcohol maakt de primitieve gevoelens van de mens los, dat leer je als je diploma wilt gaan halen voor de horeca. Sommige kunnen er ook zwaar depressief van raken. 
Maar we hebben het over de wijn. En de wijn kan in mijn ogen nooit schadelijk zijn, omdat wijn een goddelijk product is.
Rode wijn is goed voor de rode bloed cellen. Rode wijn is goed bij het eten van het vele vlees, en is goed voor de spijsvertering.
Rode wijn heeft anti-radicalen, dus kan kanker cellen bestrijden.
Maw is wijn een medicijn. Kijk maar naar Pleegzuster bloedwijn, dat werd aanbevolen aan vrouwen met een lage bloeddruk, zeg maar bloedarmoede...
Moslims zuipen ook de wiskey hoor, en roken zich ook in de Marlboro sigaret, terwijl het volgens islam geloof verboden is.
De islam in Afghanistan hebben de landerijen vol staan met de papaver, de drugs, voor de opium,en de heroine, en vooral ook de plant voor de wetenschap.
Kan je van de papaver ook bio-brandstof maken?
Maar goed, al die primitieve culturen die nog in godsdiensten zijn vervallen, brouwen ook alcohol, uit hun eigen aanwas, waar je lekker vrolijk van wordt en gaat dansen tot je erbij neervalt....(ritueel heet dat).
En de vredespijp onder de Indianen maakte de mensen ook vrij in hun hoofd.
Het verbieden lijdt tot niks, men moet al deze producten van moeder aarde accepteren en gebruiken voor hun eigen welzijn.
Armoede lijdt tot misbruik van al die producten, zoals ook het aan lijm opsnuiven van jonge kinderen, het misbruik van alcohol en drugs,dat maakt de mensen gek in hun hoofden...
Maar ook het medicijn misbruik onder de patienten lijdt tot niks. Men wordt nog meer depressiever, kijk maar naar retilin, en al die zogenaamde stoppers van drukke kinderen.
Maar hoe de islam erbij is gekomen om de wijn te gaan verbieden is mij een raadsel...
Of was de haat zo groot tov de joden die wijn plantages in handen hadden?
In Algerije is de wijn ook verboden gebiedt geweest, terwijl daar de beroemdste en lekkerste wijnen in de handel zijn, en ook in Marokko,heeft men heerlijke wijntjes in de handel.
De Golan hoogvlakte, wat uiteindelijk bij Syrie hoort, heeft de beroemdste en heerlijkste wijntjes in de handel,waarvan de joden de heersers van zijn.
Dus.
Goede wijn behoort geen krans,inscha Allah.
Geniet van het leven het duurt maar even, en maak plezier, en dans de sterren van de hemel, en kook de lekkerste gerechten,ook voor de armen en misdeelden, maak van het leven een en al feest....inscha Allah....
En geloven is geloven......
En is nog geen wetenschappelijke aangelegenheid toch? :vingers:

----------


## knuppeltje

> De vraag: wijn drinken..
> Wijn is een goddelijk product, in pre-islam dronk men ook van dit goddelijke vocht.
> Ik denk dat Mohammed,vzmh, ook wel wijn heeft gedronken, en waarom ook niet.
> Als je alles in mate tot je neemt, dan is het volgens mij altijd wel goed.
> Misbruik maken van alcohol, maakt jezelf tot schande. Veel moslims die alcohol misbruiken,slaan hun vrouw(en). Niet moslims doen dit dus ook,als ze agressie,en onverwerkte problemen in hun brein hebben opgeslagen.
> Alcohol maakt de primitieve gevoelens van de mens los, dat leer je als je diploma wilt gaan halen voor de horeca. Sommige kunnen er ook zwaar depressief van raken. 
> Maar we hebben het over de wijn. En de wijn kan in mijn ogen nooit schadelijk zijn, omdat wijn een goddelijk product is.
> Rode wijn is goed voor de rode bloed cellen. Rode wijn is goed bij het eten van het vele vlees, en is goed voor de spijsvertering.
> Rode wijn heeft anti-radicalen, dus kan kanker cellen bestrijden.
> ...


Bravo Hawa, en van die biobrandstof is werkelijk fenominaal.
 :duim:

----------


## At Ayt

> De vraag: wijn drinken..
> Wijn is een goddelijk product, in pre-islam dronk men ook van dit goddelijke vocht.
> Ik denk dat Mohammed,vzmh, ook wel wijn heeft gedronken, en waarom ook niet.
> Als je alles in mate tot je neemt, dan is het volgens mij altijd wel goed.
> 
> 
> Maar hoe de islam erbij is gekomen om de wijn te gaan verbieden is mij een raadsel...


de druif is een goddelijkj produkt en dat is gezond om te eten..  :Smilie: 
wijn daarintegen is van zichzelf geen goddelijk produkt.. pas na het gisten van het sap uit de druif wordt het een bedwelmend middel.. er komt menselijk handelen aan te pas om wijn te maken..

over het met mate nuttigen van bedwelmende middelen heeft de profeet gezegd : 
"een kleine hoeveelheid van alles waarvan een grote hoeveelheid bedwelmend is, is verboden". _[sunan abu dawud 25:5]_

over waarom alcohol uiteindelijk verboden werd in de islaam is hier op dit forum al veel geschreven maar mischien wil iemand het alsnog uitleggen..
 :hihi:  onderwijl eet ik nog wat witte druiven..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> onderwijl eet ik nog wat witte druiven..



Arabisch of Aramees ?  :nerd:

----------


## At Ayt

> Arabisch of Aramees ?


dirk vd broek

----------


## Snowwhite

Waar is het bewijs dat Isa (Jezus) Aleyhi salam volgens ONZE bronnen wijn heeft gedronken?

----------


## Hawa

Alles wat met overdaad te maken heeft schaadt de menselijke geest, of diens eigen lichaam toch?
In het westen is alles in overvloed. Men kan alles kopen. De mensen drinken zich zot aan alchohol er is genoeg...
En aan het eten is er ook al in overvloedt.
Maar let wel...
Het water is nog steeds het goddelijke water. 
Zonder water kan niks meer groeien en bloeien.
Alles is hier vanzelfsprekend.
Men beseft dit niet eens....
Uit eindelijk wil ik een boot als een dak boven mijn hoofd.(als de water spiegel gaat stijgen)
Ik wil een reservoir aan water onder mijn huis.
Een mega farm aan wormen en insecten,waarvan ik proteiienen kan bemachtigen.
Van die proteiienen kan ik weer wijn maken, voor een feestje,of in zaligheden verkeren.
In basins kweek ik algen voor mijn eigen welzijn, en gezondheid.
De boot die boven mijn dak ligt gebruik ik als het water stijgt, en waar ik menigeen kan redden, en waarvan ik van uit die boot andere boten kan creeeren om de dieren te gaan redden,en als het zonlicht uitvalt dan gaan we met zijn allen ten onder....
Op mijn boot bevinden zich zonnecellen, die de boot aanstuurt, en waar ik gewoon stroom kan vangen, en op die boot bevinden zich gigantische zeilen,en windmolens,die mij sturen naar het land van ooit.
Maar laten de mensen weer lachen. Lachen om al die onnozel heden en zodheden.
Lachen dat de muren omvallen in Palestina. Lachen zoals de joden ook de lach zien, en hun buren zien als ware broeders en zusters.
Lachen dat je weet dat lachen je jeugd maakt.
Lachen dat goddelijke boeken, je somber maken.....
Lachen dat die boeken ook maar wanorde brengen in het geheel....
Lachen dat je zo lelijk bent, en dat je buren nog lelijker zijn, lachen is een kunst,lachen is bevrijding in de lach,aan jezelf,zoals je als kind onbevrijdt kon spelen...
Lachen is dat je fietst op een draaiende planeet....
Beter kan het niet.......Dan dat je fietst in je eigen hoofd......

----------


## ronald

> Waar is het bewijs dat Isa (Jezus) Aleyhi salam volgens ONZE bronnen wijn heeft gedronken?


Staat er nier ergens vermeld over het Laatste Avondmaal oftewel de Seideravond tijdens Pesach (Pasen)? Daar drinkt men 4 glazen wijn, elk symbolisch voor een reden. En dat hij zei "Drink (de wijn)...dit is mijn bloed"? ...of zoiets dan?

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik heb vandaag 100 overleveringen (Bukhari Muslim Malik's Muwatta Abu Dawud) (vluchtig) gelezen op het trefwoord "wine" en niks kunnen vinden.

In de koran staat wel over de gedekte tafel met voedsel uit de hemel gezonden, maar ook daar niets over wijn vermeld.

In de tafsier (uitleg) ibn kethier staat:

Ibn Abi Hatim recorded that Ibn `Abbas said, "They said to `Isa, son of Maryam, `Supplicate to Allah to send down to us from heaven, a table spread with food.' He also said, `So the angels brought the table down *containing seven fish and seven pieces of bread* and placed it before them. So the last group of people ate as the first group did.'' 

Tot nog toe heb ik nog geen bewijs kunnen vinden dat Jezus AS wijn dronk............

And Allah knows best

----------


## knuppeltje

> And Allah knows best


Dan zal ie ook wel weten dat als Isa iets had tegen het drinken van wijn, dat ie dan op die bruiloft nooit dat vat water in een vat 'Grand Cru' had omgetoverd.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo knuppeltje,

Even herhalen:




> Chuck NorthropThe obvious answer to the question, "Did Jesus turn water into wine?" is yes. At the marriage feast in Cana of Galilee recorded in John 2:1-11, Jesus turned water into wine. However, this question does not usually ask what is meant by it. What is usually meant is "*Did Jesus make intoxicating wine?" And the answer is no.* Let me explain.


Ik heb meerdere christelijke websites gevonden die deze mening aanhangen.

Verder nemen wij de bijbel niet als bron of bewijs, ook al komt een groot deel overeen met de koran (zie ook het verhaal van lot en zijn dochters (incest) wat wij moslims verwerpen).

De vraag is dus, heeft Jezus volgens ONZE bronnen (islamitische dus) wijn gedronken.

Op die vraag zeg ik Allah knows best, want ik, Snowwhite, heb nog geen bewijs kunnen vinden.

Een bewering moet altijd onderbouwd worden door een bewijs (koran/soennah).

Groetjes Snow

----------


## knuppeltje

> Een bewering moet altijd onderbouwd worden door een bewijs (koran/soennah).
> 
> Groetjes Snow


Lijkt me wel handig als er dan enige logica in zit.
Vandaar mijn stelling dat als Isa iets tegen het drinken van wijn zou hebben gehad, dat hij dan nooit dat vat water in een vat Grand Cru zou hebben veranderd.
Aangezien Allah alles weet, zal hij dat dus ook wel weten.
Allemaal logisch toch?

----------


## Julien

> Het verbod voor alcohol/drugs en alle andere verslaafmiddelen kwamen niet zommar uit de lucht vallen.......De mens maakte misbruik om dronken te zijn, zodat Hij zjjn eigen gang kon gaan........denk aan mishandeling /verkrachting van vrouwen, het lichaam kapot maken door gebruik maken van drugs en veel alcohol drinken...............


Nou dat gebeurt net zo goed ook zonder alcohol. Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld onbegrijpelijk dat bij veel verkrachtingen de vrouw ook gestraft wordt bij de Shari'a.




> tja......de westse landen maken grapjes over moslims......dat moslims mannen onderdrukken hen vrouwen........totaal onzin. 1400 jaar geleden is de moslim- vrouw vrij en zeer gerespecteerd.


Dat hoor ik heel vaak. Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar een objectief onderzoek die de christelijke, joodse, islamitische en hindoeistische vrouw rond 700 met elkaar vergelijkt..




> en lees geen Telegraaf


 Met uitzondering van tijdens een vakantie in Turkije 3 jaar geleden, nog nooit gedaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo knuppeltje,




> Vandaar mijn stelling dat als Isa iets tegen het drinken van wijn zou hebben gehad, dat hij dan nooit dat vat water in een vat Grand Cru zou hebben veranderd.


Verder nemen wij de bijbel *niet* als bron of bewijs, ook al komt een groot deel overeen met de koran.




> Aangezien Allah alles weet, zal hij dat dus ook wel weten.


Uiteraard, Allah weet alles, maar ik niet, ik ben geen geleerde maar een gewone moslima van om de hoek!

M.a.w. we nemen de bruiloft in de bijbel NIET als bewijs, we nemen alleen bewijs uit islamitische bronnen, en ik heb nog niets kunnen vinden.........

 :strik:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Hallo knuppeltje,
> Verder nemen wij de bijbel *niet* als bron of bewijs, ook al komt een groot deel overeen met de koran.
> Uiteraard, Allah weet alles, maar ik niet, ik ben geen geleerde maar een gewone moslima van om de hoek!
> M.a.w. we nemen de bruiloft in de bijbel NIET als bewijs, we nemen alleen bewijs uit islamitische bronnen, en ik heb nog niets kunnen vinden.........


Dat vind ik dan wel weer raar.
Als allah het toch weet, en tegen het drinken van wijn zou zijn, waarom laat ie dat verhaal dan zonder commentaar in de koran opnemen.
Op zijn minst had ie erbij kunnen laten vermelden zoiets als: KIjk eens mensen, het is een mooi verhaal, maar het is niet de bedoeling dat mensen wijn drinken.
Volgens mij mag je van hem er best een flinke slok van nemen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hallo knuppeltje,
> 
> Verder nemen wij de bijbel *niet* als bron of bewijs, ook al komt een groot deel overeen met de koran.


 :boogjes: 
_Boeken zijn f in strijd met de Koran en moeten vernietigd worden 
f in overeenstemming met de Koran en dus overbodig.
_

Aldus, volgens de overlevering, Umar ibn al Chattab, die de bibliotheek van Alexandri aan de vlammen prijsgaf.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Boeken zijn f in strijd met de Koran en moeten vernietigd worden 
> f in overeenstemming met de Koran en dus overbodig.
> _
> 
> Aldus, volgens de overlevering, Umar ibn al Chattab, die de bibliotheek van Alexandri aan de vlammen prijsgaf.


Tja, dat was ook al een late bekeerling, dat zijn altijd de ergste fanatiekelingen.

----------


## ronald

> Tot nog toe heb ik nog geen bewijs kunnen vinden dat Jezus AS wijn dronk............


Wordt Jezus wel gezien als vrome Jood?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo knuppeltje,




> Als allah het toch weet, en tegen het drinken van wijn zou zijn, waarom laat ie dat verhaal dan zonder commentaar in de koran opnemen.


Het verhaal staat niet in de koran, maar in de bijbel: Johannes 2:1-11

Begrijp je het? Wij moslims accepteren het *bijbelse* verhaal van de bruiloft in Kana niet als "bewijs" en ik heb tot nog toe geen bewijs gevonden in de koran of soennah (de overleveringen) dat Jezus AS wijn dronk.

Maar misschien dat iemand anders meer weet..........daarom zeg ik Allahoe Alem (Allah knows best).

----------


## Snowwhite

> Wordt Jezus wel gezien als vrome Jood?


Die vraag kun je beter aan jezelf stellen Ronald.........

Alle profeten van Adam tot Mohammed vrede zij met hen, waren moeslim.

----------


## ronald

> Die vraag kun je beter aan jezelf stellen Ronald.........
> 
> Alle profeten van Adam tot Mohammed vrede zij met hen, waren moeslim.


Wij zien Jezus niet als een profeet. Zij ook niet meen ik. 
Ik weet ongeveer wel welke definitie je aan het profeet-zijn geeft maar als dat joodse profeten zou betreffen dan is de 613 ge- en verboden natuurlijk de maatstaf. Behalve de nazier dronk dus iedereen wijn. Op zijn minst om de Shabbat ermee te heiligen en op zijn minst op Pesach, het "Heilig Avondmaal" staat bij Christenen bekend als een Seideravond, de eerste avond van Pesach. Aangezien Jezus heeft uitgesproken dat hij niet is gekomen om maar n Iota van de Wet te veranderen neem ik aan dat hij zich daaraan hield.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Aangezien Jezus heeft uitgesproken dat hij niet is gekomen *om maar n Iota van de Wet te veranderen* neem ik aan dat hij zich daaraan hield.


Wat is jouw bewijs?

In de koran staat:

3:49 En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 

3:50 Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vََoor mij was, namelijk, de Torah *en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan;* vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij. 

De tafsier (uitleg) van Ibn kethier zegt hierover:


(and to make lawful to you part of what was forbidden to you.) 
This part of the Ayah indicates that `*Isa abrogated some of the Laws of the Tawrah* and informed the Jews of the truth regarding some issues that they used to dispute about.

----------


## Snowwhite

PS maak ik hieruit op dat jij op de sabbat wijn drinkt?

----------


## ronald

> Wat is jouw bewijs?
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> 3:49 En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 
> 
> 3:50 Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vََoor mij was, namelijk, de Torah *en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan;* vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij. 
> 
> De tafsier (uitleg) van Ibn kethier zegt hierover:
> ...


Wie is die "hij"? Wie is die boodschapper? Jezus was toen al dood en de boodschap bleek niet te zijn uitgekomen. Althans wat betreft de Mashiach.
Het maken van wezens waren meerdere geleerden die bezitters van de Heilige Naam geput uit de Kabbalah niet vreemd. De Golem van de Maharal van Praag in de 16de eeuw was het laatste voorbeeld. Die vogel zou niet veel indruk hebben gemaakt. Zo ook wat betreft het genezen van zieken en zelfs weer tot leven roepen van doden.
Maar hiet wordt gesproken over "een boodschapper". Is dat Jezus?
Gds gebod geldt voor altijd en eeuwig. Zoals Jezus ook al zei, geen Iota zou een profeet kunnen mededelen te veranderen. Wat zou toegestaan zijn wat eerder was verboden?
Wie bepaalt wat deze Ayah iets indiceert? Wie zei "`Isa abrogated some of the Laws of the Tawrah and informed the Jews of the truth regarding some issues that they used to dispute about."? Welke wetten? Welke twist?

----------


## ronald

> PS maak ik hieruit op dat jij op de sabbat wijn drinkt?


Ja. 's Avonds en 's middags "lekadesh haShabat", on de Shabat te heiligen.

Genesis 2:
1 Zo werden de hemel en de aarde in al hun rijkdom voltooid. 2 Op de zevende dag had God zijn werk voltooid, op die dag rustte hij van het werk dat hij gedaan had. 3 God zegende de zevende dag en verklaarde die heilig, want op die dag rustte hij van heel zijn scheppingswerk

Exodus 20: 8 Houd de sabbat in ere, het is een heilige dag. 9 Zes dagen lang kunt u werken en al uw arbeid verrichten, 10 maar de zevende dag is een rustdag, die gewijd is aan de HEER, uw God; dan mag u niet werken. Dat geldt voor u, voor uw zonen en dochters, voor uw slaven en slavinnen, voor uw vee, en ook voor vreemdelingen die bij u in de stad wonen. 11 Want in zes dagen heeft de HEER de hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en de zee met alles wat er leeft, en op de zevende dag rustte hij. Daarom heeft de HEER de sabbat gezegend en heilig verklaard.

----------


## Charlus

> Alle profeten van Adam tot Mohammed vrede zij met hen, waren moeslim.


Slim bedacht, en tegelijkertijd juist daarom wijzend op puur menselijk opportunisme: al het voorgaande annexeren en vervolgens verklaren dat de openbaring van de profeet echt de aller-, allerlaatste is en gezaghebbend over alle voorgaande exemplaren heen ("zegel der profeten"). Een soort religieus imperialisme.
In feite beledig je de Christenen, want zij zien Jezus helemaal niet als een van de vele profeten of als moslim maar als de zoon van god. 
Wel begrijpelijk dat voor de islam Jezus niet de zoon van god kan zijn, want het is natuurlijk ondenkbaar dat eoa. zoon van god vr de profeet de mensheid zou hebben bezocht. Geen twijfel mogelijk wiens woord in dat geval gezag zou dragen. Jezus als 1 v/d vele profeten levert geen problemen op.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Gds gebod geldt voor altijd en eeuwig. Zoals Jezus ook al zei, geen Iota zou een profeet kunnen mededelen te veranderen. Wat zou toegestaan zijn wat eerder was verboden?<...>


De profeet heeft het drinken van wijn verboden, waar dat voorheen toegestaan was. Weliswaar is dit precies het omgekeerde van je laatste vraag, maar een wijziging van het gebod van god blijft het. Maar goed, voor jou waren Jezus noch Mohammed profeten, toch? Dan weer vreemd dat jij aandacht besteedt aan wat Jezus over profeten meldt.

----------


## ronald

> De profeet heeft het drinken van wijn verboden, waar dat voorheen toegestaan was. Weliswaar is dit precies het omgekeerde van je laatste vraag, maar een wijziging van het gebod van god blijft het. Maar goed, voor jou waren Jezus noch Mohammed profeten, toch? Dan weer vreemd dat jij aandacht besteedt aan wat Jezus over profeten meldt.


Ach ik ben een universeel mens en bemoei me met meerdere zaken dan alleen dat wat op mijn bord ligt. M.i. meldde Jezus niet meer van de profeten dan dat ik zou doen. Wij leven met de profeten. Profeten als Jeshayahu, Ezechiel, Jirmiyahoe, om maar een paar te noemen, en hun profetieen zijn dagelijkse kost.

Waar staat dan dat het over wijn gaat? Zoiets als "Wijn is vanaf nu verboden"? Ik vind dat ook niet terug in de tafsier van Ibn kethier.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Ronald,




> Wie is die "hij"? Wie is die boodschapper? Jezus was toen al dood en de boodschap bleek niet te zijn uitgekomen. Althans wat betreft de Mashiach.


*3.* *Het Huis van Imraan (Al-Imraan)*

*45.* Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: *de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria,* geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn. 

*46.* En hij zal tot het volk spreken in de wieg en op middelbare leeftijd en hij zal n der rechtvaardigen zijn." 

*47.* Zij zeide: "Heer, hoe zal ik een zoon hebben, daar geen man mij heeft benaderd?" Hij zeide: "Zo schept Allah, wat Hij wil. Wanneer Hij iets beslist, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees" en het wordt. 

*48.* "En Hij zal hem het Boek (de goddelijke Wet) en de Wijsheid en de Torah en het Evangelie onderwijzen." 

*49.* En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 

*50.* Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat voor mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan; vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij. 

*51.* Voorzeker, Allah is mijn Heer en uw Heer; aanbidt Hem daarom, dit is het rechte pad." 

Messias = masih in het arabisch

----------


## Snowwhite

Wat betreft de uitleg van:

Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat voor mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, *van wat u was verboden toe te staan;* 

in de tafsier van Ibn kethier staan geen specificaties.


Ik heb nu echter wel het bewijs kunnen achterhalen wat ik aan jou vroeg, bedoel je dit?

"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. I tell you the truth, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. Anyone who breaks one of the least of these commandments and teaches others to do the same will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever practices and teaches these commands will be called great in the kingdom of heaven. (Matthew 5:17-19)

Ik begrijp je punt niet Ronald, want volgens Christenen zijn vele zaken uit het oude testament niet van toepassing zoals varkensvlees. Correct me if i am wrong....

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ja. 's Avonds en 's middags "lekadesh haShabat", on de Shabat te heiligen.
> 
> Genesis 2:
> 1 Zo werden de hemel en de aarde in al hun rijkdom voltooid. 2 Op de zevende dag had God zijn werk voltooid, op die dag rustte hij van het werk dat hij gedaan had. 3 God zegende de zevende dag en verklaarde die heilig, want op die dag rustte hij van heel zijn scheppingswerk
> 
> Exodus 20: 8 Houd de sabbat in ere, het is een heilige dag. 9 Zes dagen lang kunt u werken en al uw arbeid verrichten, 10 maar de zevende dag is een rustdag, die gewijd is aan de HEER, uw God; dan mag u niet werken. Dat geldt voor u, voor uw zonen en dochters, voor uw slaven en slavinnen, voor uw vee, en ook voor vreemdelingen die bij u in de stad wonen. 11 Want in zes dagen heeft de HEER de hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en de zee met alles wat er leeft, en op de zevende dag rustte hij. Daarom heeft de HEER de sabbat gezegend en heilig verklaard.


En wat is het bewijs dat men dan wijn drinkt om de shabat te heiligen?

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Wij moslims geloven ook dat Jezus vrede zij met hem terug komt op aarde en de dajjal (anti christ) zal verslaan.

----------


## At Ayt

> Tja, dat was ook al een late bekeerling, dat zijn altijd de ergste fanatiekelingen.


hij was helemaal geen late bekeerling.. hij behoorde tot de eerste generatie moslims en was zelfs de tweede khalief..

verder is die 'overlevering' van hp pas een broodje aap verhaal..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> hij was helemaal geen late bekeerling hij behoorde tot de eerste generatie moslims ..


De eerste generatie bestaat per definitie uitsluitend uit late bekeerlingen toch ?



> verder is die 'overlevering' van hp pas een broodje aap verhaal..


Dat weet ik niet en jij ook niet. 
De verovering was wel het definitieve einde van de ooit befaamde bibliotheek, zoveel staat vast.
Snowwhite's pientere standpunt tenslotte, dat de uit de Koran niet te bewijzen valt dat jezus wijn dronk, en dat zij geen bewijzen uit andere bronnen accepteert, dat is helaas geen broodje aap, dat is trieste realiteit.

----------


## Hawa

Drink toch een glaasje als je het lekker vind. Moet je de heilige boeken lezen om een glaasje te nuttigen?
In het boek van Kader Abodllah, de Koran,en de boodschaper wordt er wel volop wijn geschonken, en hij heeft het ook uit de oude boeken van zijn stamvaders op Persiche wijze geschoeid....
Al die oude culturen maken wijn. En drinken alcohol. Alleen sommige culturen kunnen niet tegen alcohol, en die worden dan ook zwaar gestraft. O.a. door geselen, met slaan.....(de christenen deden dit dus ook, alhoewel, ze daar wel weer drinken).
Als je de Taliban ziet, die handelen dus nu in drugs, om hun heilige jihad te financieren,hiervoor, waren ze er absoluut op tegen....(Russische overheersing).
En die Talibs weten het zo goed toch?
Die gaan toch van de ware islam uit?
Wat een lariekoek allemaal.....
De wijn veranderd dus in het bloed...
Het is heilig om dat bloed te drinken,zogenaamd....
Jezus sloeg de ongelovigen ook uit de heilige tempel toch.
Slaan mag dus onder die christenen, en kastijden mag ook, en kruizigingen werden ook volop uitgevoerd op de weg in Rome door de Romeinen.
De Nederlanders hebben in hun koloniale oorlogvoering de mensen in Ambon die van oorsprong Katholieken waren en moslim, geknecht in het ware geloof volgens hun, het Protestantisme.
Hoeveel mensen zijn daar wel niet vermoord, de hoofden werden afgeslagen met een zwaard, en dan in vieren gedeeld.
En in deze tijden komen die heilige talibs die landen binnen walsen, en willen de ware islam verkondigen, waarvan de traditionele moslims ook geen kaas van lusstten.
Geloven wedijveren met elkaar, en berispen elkaar en vertrouwen elkaar nieteens meer. OOk hier in Nederland niet.
We leven echt weer in de middeleeuwen, volgens mij...
Ik neem nog maar een slok aan die pure wijn......
En die Balkenende met zijn VOC mentaliteit moet zich echt wel schamen...
De VOC mentaliteit was gewoon, landen ontvolken, de bomen afkappen,en de moslims kastijden,en vermoorden.....
Maar de moslims hier weten ook niks, die zeuren over het wijn drinken, en zitten in die heilige boeken te wroeten, en ze vinden daar niks over....
Kijk de wijn bij Paul en Witteman werd niet geschonken hoor, toen die zogenaamde heilige moslim,niets van wijn wilde weten....
En zo gaan we mar door, en laten al die mensen in de steek, die samen wel kunnen leven met iedereen en nog wat....
Die zitten niet in die heilige boeken te roeren tot dat er shit van komt.
Die mensen zijn in mijn ogen wel heilig, die helpen iedereen en nog wat, en zitten niet zo bekrompen te zijn; dit mag niet en dit mag niet, en dit kan niet, en dit kan helemaal al niet....
Nouja, Nederland is gek aan het worden......

----------


## knuppeltje

> hij was helemaal geen late bekeerling.. hij behoorde tot de eerste generatie moslims en was zelfs de tweede khalief..
> 
> verder is die 'overlevering' van hp pas een broodje aap verhaal..


Die dus eerst helemaal geen moslim wilde worden dus, hij was niet eens een van de eerste ook.

----------


## At Ayt

> De eerste generatie bestaat per definitie uitsluitend uit late bekeerlingen toch ?
> 
> Dat weet ik niet en jij ook niet. 
> De verovering was wel het definitieve einde van de ooit befaamde bibliotheek, zoveel staat vast.
> Snowwhite's pientere standpunt tenslotte, dat de uit de Koran niet te bewijzen valt dat jezus wijn dronk, en dat zij geen bewijzen uit andere bronnen accepteert, dat is helaas geen broodje aap, dat is trieste realiteit.


in de eerste plaats had jouw quote van oemar geen betrekking op de bibliotheek van alexandri en in de tweede plaats is het maar de vraag wanneer en door wie de bibliotheek in alexandri in brand is gezet..
heeft verder ook niks van doen met snowhite's standpunt in de topic.. 
ze benadert het onderwerp vanuit de islaam en dan is het niet meer dan logisch om af te gaan op islamitische bronnen en niet op dat van christelijke of joodse bronnen.. dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook.. als een jood bijvoorbeeld discusseert vanuit joods optiek dan zal hij vanzelfsprekend geen boodschap hebben aan islamitische bronnen wanneer die afwijken aan dat van zijn joodse bronnen.. en christenen zullen hun schouders ophalen bij hoe moslims en joden tegen de rol van jezus aankijken.. christenen zullen alleen hun eigen christelijke bronnen als bewijs hanteren..

----------


## At Ayt

> Die dus eerst helemaal geen moslim wilde worden dus, hij was niet eens een van de eerste ook.


dat zegt niets of hij een late of vroege bekeerling was.. 

hij was de tweede khalief en behoorde tot de eerste groep moslims.. dat maakt hem geen late bekeerling en dat maakt hem ook geen fanaticus..

----------


## ronald

> Hallo Ronald,
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* *Het Huis van Imraan (Al-Imraan)*
> 
> *45.* Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: *de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria,* geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn. 
> 
> *46.* En hij zal tot het volk spreken in de wieg en op middelbare leeftijd en hij zal n der rechtvaardigen zijn." 
> ...


Hier in de Koran staat dus dat engelen Maria mededelen dat Jezus' naam Messias zal zijn, geeerd in de wereld ( waardoor hij Messias wordt genoemd neem ik aan). Voorst zou hij tot het volk (het joodse neems ik aan) spreken vanuit zijn wieg en later. Ook zou hij rechtvaardig zijn (die wordt MAria medegedeeld en rechtvaardig, tsadiek, in het Jodendom betekent hij zonder geen enkele zonde, niet in daad, woord of gedachte.
Voorts uit de Koran ook de geboorte vanuit een maagd.
Ook wordt aangekondigd dat hij de Wet, de Tora, Wijzheid n het Evangelie (? wat men daaoronder verstaat wordt niet genoemd) zal verkondigen. Voor de Joden zal hij een boodschapper (?) zijn.
Een "ik" zal de vogel leven geven. Wie is die "ik"? De engel? Jezus? Wie is degene die geneest, blinden laat zien en doden tot leven roept?
Vervolgens komt de engel tot een "u", wie is die "u"? en meldt dat een teken zal worden gegeven ( welke? en aan wie?) dat "iets" wat verboden was wordt toegestaan? Van de zin "50. Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat voor mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan; vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij." snap ik niet zo veel. Kun je dat uitleggen.
Dan zou de engel tot Maria hebben gezegd: "51. Voorzeker, Allah is mijn Heer en uw Heer; aanbidt Hem daarom, dit is het rechte pad."

----------


## ronald

> En wat is het bewijs dat men dan wijn drinkt om de shabat te heiligen?


De zin "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat voor mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan." is niet duidelijk en specifiek. Je meldt zelf dat in de tafsier van Ibn Kethier geen specificaties staan. Deze en de kwestie en dat Jezus eventueel wel dronk staan niet letterlijk in de Koran. De vragen blijft dus staan: 1. Wat zou er veranderd zijn? Ook waanneer dan? Ten tijde van Jezus, ten tijde van de Koran? 2.Dronk Jezus nu wel of geen wijn. Je redereerde al eerder dat als het niet in de Koran staat het waarschiiijnlijk ook niet zo zou zijn want wijn drinken is verboden. Voor wie? Ook voor Jezus? en Wanneer?

Het gedeelte uit Mattheus is wat ik bedoelde ja. Daarin verklaart Jezus dat hij niet is gekomen de Tora te veranderen.
Dat Christenen later wel varkensvlees eten (dit terwijl ik Christenen uit Pakistan en Ethiopie ken die in hun land ook geen varkensvlees nuttigen en dan niet omdat het niet voorhande zou zijn maar om de reden van onrein dier) is natuurlijk iets wat volgelingen van Jezus zelf hebben besloten en wat waarschijnlijk in een of andere concillie is medegedeeld en is uitgelegd waarom nu wel ( reinheid van het hart dat te prefereren is dan letten op wat in je mond gaat). Jezus als Jood, in de Koran een rechtvaardige genoemd, at geen varkensvlees. Dat is duidelijk. Dan lijkt het me ook duidelijk dat hij net als alle andere Joden, behalve de nazier die een gelofte heeft afgelegd, ook wijn dronk. Vanuit het NT in Johannes bv 2:9	Als nu de hofmeester het water, dat wijn geworden was, geproefd had (en hij wist niet, van waar de wijn was; maar de dienaren, die het water geschept hadden, wisten het), zo riep de hofmeester den bruidegom.
10	En zeide tot hem: Alle man zet eerst10) den goeden wijn op, en wanneer men wel gedronken11) heeft, alsdan den minderen; maar gij hebt den goeden wijn tot nu toe bewaard.
11	Dit beginsel der12) tekenen heeft Jezus gedaan te Kana in Galilea, en heeft Zijn heerlijkheid13) geopenbaard; en Zijn discipelen geloofden in Hem.14)
12	Daarna ging Hij af naar Kapernaum, Hij, en Zijn moeder, en Zijn broeders, en15) Zijn discipelen; en zij bleven aldaar niet vele dagen.
13	En het pascha der Joden16) was nabij, en Jezus ging op naar Jeruzalem."
Zoals ik heb gemeld, het op Shabbat en feestdagen zelfs verplicht is. Ook in de Tempel bestaat het wijnoffer. In de zoekmachiene van www.biblija.net worden 249 vindplaatsen vermeld waar "wijn" wordt genoemd: http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?B...t=10&l=nl&q1=1

De Talmoed (Baba Basra 60b) vertelt ons dat nadat de Tweede Tempel werd verwoest, er veel mensen waren die geen vlees meer aten en geen wijn meer dronken. Rabbi Jehoshoea zei tegen hen: "Mijn kinderen waarom eten jullie geen vlees of drinken wijn?" Zij antwoordden hem "Moeten wij vlees eten waarvan eens de offers werden gebracht op het altaar, maar nu niet meer? Moeten we wijn drinken dat werd gebruikt voor het plengoffer op het altaar, maar nu niet meer? Rabbi Jehoshoea antwoordde terug dat als dat het geval was, hoe kan iemand brood eten, als het 'mincha' offer (van meel) niet langer wordt gebracht? Hoe kan men water drinken, als de 'nisuch hamayim' (het water schenken op het altaar) niet langer plaatsvindt? De mensen wisten niks meer te zeggen. Rabbi Jehoshoea zei tegen hen: "Helemaal niet rouwen is onmogelijk, omdat het decreet tegen ons is uitgevaardigd. Meer rouwen dan nodig is, is onmogelijk, omdat de decreten niet op de gemeenschap worden gemaakt tenzij de meerderheid van de gemeenschap ze kan weerstaan. De Talmoed gaat dan verder met een lijst van dingen die we doen om het verlies van Jeruzalem en de Tempel te herinneren, zoals een stukje van de muur in iemands huis onafgemaakt laten, en het plaatsen van as op het voorhoofd van eenn bruidegom. De Talmoed stelt dan dat al degenen die het verlies van Jeruzalem betreuren het zullen aanrekenen en het zien in haar geluk.
Naast de Schriftelijke leer, de Tora, hebben we de mondelinge leer, de Mishna. Beiden zijn n. De geschreven Tora behandeld slechts het ‘frame’. Het zijn als het waren de grote lijnen. Vergelijk het met een krant. Knip de hoofdlijnen er uit en plak ze op een papier. Dan heb je een vel met alleen de hoofdlijnen (zonder de details). Zo is de geschreven Tora. De mondelinge Tora is de toelichting van wat er in de geschreven Tora staat. Zonder die toelichting op ‘de hoofdlijnen’ kan je die hoofdlijnen dus eigenlijk niet houden. Je hebt dat kader nodig. Terugkomend op het Shabbats gebod moet je een kader hebben om te bepalen wie een gebodsovertreder is en wie niet. Wat voor de een werk is, is het voor de ander niet. Als Gd de doodstraf op overtreding stelt moet je duidelijke richtlijnen hebben op grond waarvan iemand als overtreder wordt gezien.
Het drinken van wijn op Shabbat wordt geassocieerd met de wijnoffers van Shabbat in de Tempel. In de Talmoed wordt aan wijn de kwalificaties gegeven dat het de mens blij maakt en het hart stimuleert. Jeshayahoe 58:13 zegt ook: "
13 Wanneer je je voeten rust gunt op sabbat
en geen handel drijft op mijn heilige dag,
wanneer je de sabbat als een dag van vreugde ziet,
de dag van de HEER als een heilige dag,
wanneer je hem in ere houdt door niet je gang te gaan,
geen handel te drijven of zaken te bespreken,
14 dan vind je vreugde in de HEER.
Ik zal je laten rijden over de hoogten van de aarde
en je laten genieten van het land
dat ik je voorvader Jakob in bezit heb gegeven.
De HEER heeft gesproken! ". Shabbat,wordt een vreugde genoemd. Een verband naar wat ik eerder schreef uit de Schrift. 
Waarom over wijn? De vers in Hooglied 1:2 zegt " 1 Hooglied, van Salomo.2 Laat hij mij kussen,
laat zijn mond mij kussen! Jouw liefde is zoeter dan wijn," 
wordt door de Geleerden (in Talmoed Pesachiem 106a de be tekenis gegeven"Wanneer we worden opgeroepen therinneren (de Shabbat), dan preferen we hette doen over wijn". Sinds de Tora ons aanspoort de Shabbat te herinneren en het heilig te houden, doen we dat over een beker wijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> dat zegt niets of hij een late of vroege bekeerling was.. 
> 
> hij was de tweede khalief en behoorde tot de eerste groep moslims.. dat maakt hem geen late bekeerling en dat maakt hem ook geen fanaticus..


Slimmeke, met een late bekeerling bedoelt men iemand die niet van het begin af aan- of vand kinds af aan tot de gelovigen hoorden.
Die tweede kalief wilde er eerst niets van weten, en is dus daarom een late bekeerling.

----------


## ronald

> Slimmeke, met een late bekeerling bedoelt men iemand die niet van het begin af aan- of vand kinds af aan tot de gelovigen hoorden.
> Die tweede kalief wilde er eerst niets van weten, en is dus daarom een late bekeerling.


..... als je 2 minuten na vertrek van je trein op station komt, ben je te laat... of laat....of een late reiziger.

----------


## At Ayt

> Slimmeke, met een late bekeerling bedoelt men iemand die niet van het begin af aan- of vand kinds af aan tot de gelovigen hoorden.
> Die tweede kalief wilde er eerst niets van weten, en is dus daarom een late bekeerling.


*Umar ibn al-Khattab*

from The History of the Khalifahs by Jalal ad-Din as-Suyuti
He, may Allah be pleased with him, was 'Umar ibn al-Khattab ibn Nufail ibn 'Abdu'l-'Uzza ibn Riyah ibn Qart ibn Razah ibn 'Adi ibn Ka'b ibn Lu'ayy, Amir al- Muminin, Abu Hafs, al-Qurashi, al-'Adawi, al-Faruq.

*He accepted Islam in the sixth year of prophecy* when he was twenty-seven years old, says adh-Dhahabi.

An-Nawawi says: 'Umar was born thirteen years after the Elephant, he was one of the nobility of Quraysh, and he had the role of ambassador in the Jahiliyyah; Quraysh, whenever war broke out among them or between them and others, would send him as an ambassador, i.e. a messenger, and when someone called them to judgement often over a matter of standing or lineage then they sent him as a response to that.

*He accepted Islam very early on, after forty other men and eleven women.* Some say that it was after thirty-nine men and twenty-three women, and some say, after forty-five men and eleven women. But it was only after he accepted Islam that Islam was shown openly in Makkah and the Muslims rejoiced in him.

http://www.bogvaerker.dk/Umar.html

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door knuppeltje
> 
> 
> Slimmeke, met een late bekeerling bedoelt men iemand die niet van het begin af aan- of vand kinds af aan tot de gelovigen hoorden.
> Die tweede kalief wilde er eerst niets van weten, en is dus daarom een late bekeerling.
> 
> 
> He accepted Islam in the sixth year of prophecy when he was twenty-seven years old


Dit gaat volgens mij een minuten-, zoniet sekondenkwestie worden. Jammer dat ze toendertijd nog geen stopwatches hadden. Hebben jullie misschien een jury nodig? Ik verklaar dat zes jaar wachten na je 21e neerkomt op een late bekering.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Pas




> De verovering was wel het definitieve einde van de ooit befaamde bibliotheek, zoveel staat vast.


The earliest mention of this Alexandrian version of the story is also late, about six centuries after the time of ‘Umar. During these six centuries voluminous books of history were written not only by Muslims but also by Christians and Jews. Yet not a hint of burning of any library in any land conquered under ‘Umar is found in any of these books, not even those written by Ibn Khaldun, who mentions it in his sociological work, al-Muqaddimah. Moreover, there is evidence that the Alexandrian library was destroyed earlier by Christians before Islam and in the time of ‘Umar there was no library in the Egyptian city to burn! The legendary character of the story is so obvious that any writer who has some academic standing and has examined the story from a historical point of view has rejected it, including Gibbon, Butler, Victor Chauvin, Paul Casanova, Eugenio Griffini, Carlyle, Hector, Renan, Sedillot, Devanport, Gustav Lebon, Will Durant, Bernard Lewis, Shibli Nu‘mani, and the Iranian scholar Murtada Mutahhari. 

http://www.islamicperspectives.com/R...ezHoodbhoy.htm 
How does the religion of science account for burning the library of Alexandria?" 
In fact several Western writers dealt with the topic of the Library of Alexandria such as Gibbon, Butler, Sedillot and others but they didn't reach a final judgment. Many writers suspect the whole story. Gustav Lebon in "The Arab Civilization" emphasizes that the story is only a myth and says that "The said burning of the Library of Alexandria is a barbarian action which does not agree with Arab or Muslim morality. Man would enquire: 'How could prominent scholars believe such a story for a long time?' This story which was rejected in our time need not be discussed again. Nothing is easier than proving that Christians themselves burnt the books of the polytheists before Islamic conquest." Jack. S. Wrestler in his book considered the Alexandria fire a myth. "The historians who were contemporary of the Islamic conquest like Otikha did not have anything in their books about accusation. Books of the Old Arab historians also such as: Al Yaqubi, Balathery, Ibn Abdel Hakam, Tabari, Al Kindi, Al - Maqrizi, Abul Mahasen, Al Suyouti and others did not mention any thing of the kind." The first one to say that Amr ibn--al-As burnt the library was Abdul Latif Al Baghdadi (1231), then came Ibnul Qafti (1248) and Abul Faraj Gregorius Al Malti, known as Ibnul Ibri or (son of Hebrew) without documentation. 
 
http://www.muhajabah.com/docstorage/alexandria.htm

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Knuppeltje




> Die dus eerst helemaal geen moslim wilde worden dus


Wat is je punt hier? Dat hij gedwongen is?

----------


## Snowwhite

Assalamoe aleikoem




> ze benadert het onderwerp vanuit de islaam en dan is het niet meer dan logisch om af te gaan op islamitische bronnen en niet op dat van christelijke of joodse bronnen.. dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook.. als een jood bijvoorbeeld discusseert vanuit joods optiek dan zal hij vanzelfsprekend geen boodschap hebben aan islamitische bronnen wanneer die afwijken aan dat van zijn joodse bronnen.. en christenen zullen hun schouders ophalen bij hoe moslims en joden tegen de rol van jezus aankijken.. christenen zullen alleen hun eigen christelijke bronnen als bewijs hanteren..


Barakalahoefiek, spijker op zijn kop.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Dit gaat volgens mij een minuten-, zoniet sekondenkwestie worden. Jammer dat ze toendertijd nog geen stopwatches hadden. Hebben jullie misschien een jury nodig? Ik verklaar dat zes jaar wachten na je 21e neerkomt op een late bekering.


Het zijn van eerste generatie moslim en het zijn van bekeerling is inherent aan elkaar.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Hallo Knuppeltje
> 
> 
> 
> Wat is je punt hier? Dat hij gedwongen is?


Gewoon lezen wat er staat.

----------


## Charlus

Effe meta.



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Dit gaat volgens mij een minuten-, zoniet sekondenkwestie worden. Jammer dat ze toendertijd nog geen stopwatches hadden. Hebben jullie misschien een jury nodig? Ik verklaar dat zes jaar wachten na je 21e neerkomt op een late bekering.
> 
> 
> Het zijn van eerste generatie moslim en het zijn van bekeerling is inherent aan elkaar.


Zoals vaker "weerleg" je hetgeen door een ander werd ingebracht door iets te weerleggen/becommentariren wat de ander helemaal niet had ingebracht. Het puntje van orde tussen Knuppeltje en Ait2 was, of de bekering in kwestie beschouwd kan worden als een _late_ bekering. Sowieso was er sprake van een bekeerling. Je doet echter net of ik precies dat ontken. Het kan ook zijn dat je daadwerkelijk niet begrijpend kunt lezen, maar dat zou me zwaar tegenvallen. Volgens mij is het opzet van jouw kant.
Wat ook voorkomt is het opvoeren van nieuwe informatie die volmaakt irrelevant is tav. het citaat waarop gereageerd wordt maar die desalniettemin, hoewel het blijft gissen, bedoeld is als weerlegging/commentaar:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Slim bedacht, en tegelijkertijd juist daarom wijzend op puur menselijk opportunisme: al het voorgaande annexeren en vervolgens verklaren dat de openbaring van de profeet echt de aller-, allerlaatste is en gezaghebbend over alle voorgaande exemplaren heen ("zegel der profeten"). Een soort religieus imperialisme.
> In feite beledig je de Christenen, want zij zien Jezus helemaal niet als een van de vele profeten of als moslim maar als de zoon van god. 
> Wel begrijpelijk dat voor de islam Jezus niet de zoon van god kan zijn, want het is natuurlijk ondenkbaar dat eoa. zoon van god vr de profeet de mensheid zou hebben bezocht. Geen twijfel mogelijk wiens woord in dat geval gezag zou dragen. Jezus als 1 v/d vele profeten levert geen problemen op.
> 
> 
> Wij moslims geloven ook dat Jezus vrede zij met hem terug komt op aarde en de dajjal (anti christ) zal verslaan.


Beweer ik het tegendeel dan? Het enige verschil dat ik aan de orde stelde, is dat jij Jezus niet als de zoon van god beschouwt. Nogal een fundamenteel en zelfs allesbepalend verschilletje met hoe christenen tegen de zaak aankijken. 
Als jij niet gelooft dat Jezus de zoon van god is, sta je in feite dichter bij mij dan bij christenen. Gezellig. Jammer dat je vervolgens aan komt zetten met de wederkomst.

----------


## Snowwhite

Okay Charles

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Ronald




> Voorts uit de Koran ook de geboorte vanuit een maagd.



Er zijn 4 soorten mensen (creaties) op aarde:

Zonder vader zonder moeder
Met vader zonder moeder
Zonder vader met moeder
Met vader met moeder

De eerste betreft Adam Aleyhi salem
De tweede betreft Eva
De derde betreft Isa el masih vrede zij met hem
De vierde zijn wij




> Ook wordt aangekondigd dat hij de Wet, de Tora, Wijzheid n het Evangelie (? wat men daaoronder verstaat wordt niet genoemd) zal verkondigen. Voor de Joden zal hij een boodschapper (?) zijn.


*5:46.* En Wij deden Jezus, zoon van Maria in hun voetsporen treden, vervullende,hetgeen voor hem in de Torah was (geopenbaard), en Wij gaven hem het Evangelie, dat licht en leiding bevatte, bevestigende hetgeen daarvooَr in de Torah was en een leiding en een vermaning voor de godvrezenden. 
(in their footsteps) meaning the Prophets of the Children of Israel,
 
(`Isa, son of Maryam, confirming the Tawrah that had come before him,) meaning, he believed in it and ruled by it.

(and We gave him the Injil, in which was guidance and light) a guidance that directs to the truth and a light that removes the doubts and solves disputes,

(and confirmation of the Tawrah that had come before it,) meaning, he adhered to the Tawrah, except for the few instances that clarified the truth where the Children of Israel differed. Allah states in another Ayah that `Isa said to the Children of Israel, (. ..and to make lawful to you part of what was forbidden to you.) So the scholars say that the Injil abrogated some of the rulings of the Tawrah.

*Welke dat zijn Ronald dat weet ik niet het staat niet gespecificeerd.*

(a guidance and an admonition for those who have Taqwa (vrees)) means, We made the Injil guidance and an admonition that prohibits committing sins and errors, for those who have Taqwa (vrees) of Allah and fear His warning and torment.

----------


## Snowwhite

> De vragen blijft dus staan: 1. Wat zou er veranderd zijn? Ook waanneer dan? Ten tijde van Jezus, ten tijde van de Koran? 2.Dronk Jezus nu wel of geen wijn. Je redereerde al eerder dat als het niet in de Koran staat het waarschiiijnlijk ook niet zo zou zijn want wijn drinken is verboden. Voor wie? Ook voor Jezus? en Wanneer?



Inderdaad de vragen blijven staan. Heeft Jezus vrede zij met hem nu wel of niet wijn gedronken volgens islamitische bronnen en wat is er precies verandert wat betreft overige zaken.

Allahoe 3alem God weet het best

----------


## H.P.Pas

> in de eerste plaats had jouw quote van oemar geen betrekking op de bibliotheek van alexandri en in de tweede plaats is het maar de vraag wanneer en door wie de bibliotheek in alexandri in brand is gezet....


Ik hang niet aan die overlevering. Ook als het een verzinsel is illustreert hij anecdotisch een menselijke geborneerdheid, die van alle tijden is.



> Hij heeft verder ook niks van doen met snowhite's standpunt in de topic..


Zie boven.



> ze benadert het onderwerp vanuit de islaam en dan is het niet meer dan logisch om af te gaan op islamitische bronnen en niet op dat van christelijke of joodse bronnen.. dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook.. als een jood bijvoorbeeld discusseert vanuit joods optiek dan zal hij vanzelfsprekend geen boodschap hebben aan islamitische bronnen wanneer die afwijken aan dat van zijn joodse bronnen.. en christenen zullen hun schouders ophalen bij hoe moslims en joden tegen de rol van jezus aankijken.. christenen zullen alleen hun eigen christelijke bronnen als bewijs hanteren..


Ze wenst *uitsluitend* af te gaan op islamitische bronnen . Dat is alles andere als logisch, dat is absurd. En geborneerd.

----------


## Hawa

In die tijden was er niks , dronk men de wijn ipv het water, dat al dermate vervuild scheen te zijn, om allerlei ziektes te voorkomen..
Mohammed,vzmh, was een wes, zijn moeder jong gestorven en zijn vader dus ook. In die tijden gingen heel veelkinderen al dood bij de geboorte, en volwassenen bleven ook niet lang in het leven.
Veel van Moahmmed zijn kinderen, gingen dus ook vroegtijdig dood.
Mohammed, vzmh, hield van kinderen...Heel erg veel zelfs. Maar ook van de vrouwen, dat maakte zijn imperium sterker....
De eerste kaliefen, zoals de vader van Aisja, de jongste vrouw van Mohammed,waarop Hirschi Ali de profeet veroordeelde voor pedofilie..
Abu Bakr, was dus de eerste kalief, maar was ook medeogenloos tegen ongelovigen, als ik de boeken lees, zo rooskleurig is de islam dus niet.
Omar die zijn vrouwen sloeg,ging nog verder de islam verspreiden tot in Jerusalem,waar het ook een vuilnisbelt scheen te zijn, waarop hij zijn mantel als voorwerp gebruikte om die troep,die vuilnisbelt op ging ruimen.(allemaal gelezen in boeken).
Volgens de sociologe van Marokkaanse afkomst die studie heeft gedaan over het leven van de profeet,heeft die Omar met zijn gedram,de zoveelste soera,die Moahmmed,vzmh, van boven af kreeg bewerkstelligt. (Fatima Mernissie). Dus de vrouwen werden dus wel vrijer, maar niet zo vrij,zoals Mohammed,vzmh, in zijn vaandel,idee heeft staan.
Anissa(de vrouwen).
Dus de man mag de vrouw klappen gaan geven, niet tot bloedens toe, maar een afstaffing, een klap mag dus wel.
Maar de mannen ranselen de vrouwen dermate af, en dat staat dus niet in de koran...
Zoals Hirschi Ali met haar filmje dus deed, deed zij de koran aan schande, en niet rechtstreeks naar die zielebroeders, die de koran ook niet heiligen, maar zich zelf gaan heiligen in hun stam en hun traditionele waarden en normen.
Zij noemde de Sooedische vlag een zwastika vlag, de vlag met het hakenkruis.
Maar de Saoedische regering met hun oliebron, en de jetset, aan vooral de kleiding,het dogen van....slaat als een tang op een varken....
Dat zie je wel met Osama Binladin, die zo vroom was,en zelf maar jihadie ging worden, met alle gevolgen vandien....
Met geld kan je alles kopen, ook sateliet telefoons, die nog niet eens in de productie waren in de wereld. Een sateliet telefoon kostte 14.000 dollar.
Ze luisterden Osama wel af, maar konden de tegenpartij niet afluisteren.
Toen Osama besefte dat ze hem af gingen luisteren, heeft hij nooit meer een sateliet telefoon, laat staan een mobile tel. gebruikt.
Hetzelfde geouwehoer is over die vier kaliefen...En voral de laatste kalief Ali, die met de dochter van Moahmmed,vzmh, is getrouwd,Fatima.
Maar toen Moahmmed,vzmh, is gestorven, zijn er de raarste dingen gebeurd, binnen de Ouma, van de islam.
Islam is gewoon een stammen strijdt. Dat zie je wel aan die kleinkinderen van Moahmmed,vzmh, die werden afgeslacht in Irak(Mesopotamie).
Hassan en Hoessein...Hoe vreselijk kan het gaan met een geloof...
Hoe vreselijk is het wel nieteens, dat de moslims elkaar ook al niet meer begrijpen en vooral wantrouwen, en in de gaten houden,over wijn, en halal vlees, en de sluiers van de vrouwen....
Het gaat altijd maar over de vrouwen....De meisjes.....
Als meisje ben je niet eens welkom in een rijke stam. Een meisje kan de hele familie stam ter schande maken, en daar gaat het uiteindelijk over....Het handelen in schapen,geiten,kamelen, en vrouwen....
Hier in Nederland, houden de jongens de meisjes in de gaten, en doen zelf ook niks, aan verrijking van hun eigen geest.
De miesjes daarentegen doen hun best, en halen allerhande diplomaas, tot dat ze uitgehuwelijkt worden, en van hun man niks meer mogen.
Het aller mooiste is wel dat die vrouwen zichzelf gaan bevrijden, van die hele mikmak, aan onderdrukkende koers...
Ik heb boeken gelezen van een Nigiraanse schrijfster,die met man en kinderen naar Engeland verhuisden. Die man van die schrijfster gooide haar manicripten in het vuur.....Haar man, met zijn eigen traditie,van vooral arrogantie,maar jaloers op de eerste plank.
Die vrouw heeft alleen haar vier kinderen opgevoedt. In een Engels systeem, waar jezelf als vrouw van de derde wereld bent....Kijk naar Waris Dirie,gevlucht uit Somalie,mbv, haar eigen clan, ook vooral mannen die haar hielpen,dat is ware islam....
Vaders die hun dochters beschermen, om maar niet besneden te gaan worden, en als het lot toeslaat, en de vader overlijdt,dat die dochter in de ban van haar OOm gaat worden, en uitgehuwelijkt moet worden en ook nog besneden..dat is niet ware islam, maar stammen hierarchie....
De Egyptische schrijfster, Arts, en ook sociologe die boeken schrijft, en vervolgt wordt als een vrouw,en twee mannen heeft gehad, met hetzefde gezeik,je mag niet schrijven, je moet als vrouw, als slaaf door het leven, en mij bedienen, met een koppie thee...Nawal al Sadaawi.....De kroon op de vrouwen emancipatie....
Maar de vrouwen hier in Nederland weten niks en leren dus ook niks.
Bevrijding weten ze niks van. De sluiere is hetzelfde als de verbouwing aan je eigen....Je mag niet oud zijn, je moet verbouwd worden als een kip zonder kop.
Bevrijding is je dochters bevrijden, zoals de Surinaamse moeders wel niet doen, die weten echt wel hoe die mannen zijn....Diplomaas halen,jezelf zijn, en jezelf kunnen verzorgen zonder een man, die alles maar gaat verbieden....
Ze willen wel een man, maar wel door de zelfde deur....
Inspiratie krijg je ook van mannen, zeker weten,maar er zijn maar weinigen, die het nut van de vrouwen zien...
Mannen, zoals de koks op de tv., zijn toch de mannen,zoals ook Jamie Olivier,die de sterren van de hemel kookt.
Maar de moeders moeten hun eigen zonen bevrijden,over het zoon, zijn, de zoontjes fabriek,omdat de zoon meer in tel is dan een zuster....
De zuster die uitgehuwelijkt wordt, niet alleen in moslim gebeuren, ook in Hindoestaanse tradities, en wat voor stomme traditie dan ook.
Het is een schande dat de mannen met hun jihadie gezeik, vrouwen,die mismaakt zijn, uitgekotst, en geslagen, vooral in palestina, denken, dat zij bevrijdt raken door zich zelf maar op te gaan blazen, is het zelfde aan zelfmoord.\
En al die kinderen, die achterblijven, wat heb je nog mede te delen dan...
Hoe zit die verrotte politiek niet inelkaar.....
In Nederland blaaskaakt met wat af, het zijn vooral de blanken, die het voor het zeggen hebben, en hun vrouwen, met hun voetbal vrouwen op de tv. en LInda de Mol,met haar sterren....
Is het zo de jus....
Nee!
Het is een schande dat het blanke volk die anderen niks gunnen....
De blanken, met hun heilige graal, en ook die graal aan christen zijn, die lopen ook nast hun schoenen...Zo arrogant mogelijk....
We moeten zo langzamerhand weleens weten, dat we Nederland gezond maken, met iedereen en allemaal...
Maar het vertrouwen moet er zijn, die veroordelen moeten eens op de schop, vooral met die bak ellende van Balekenende, die met zijn VOC moraal verhaal.
Dat is erg....Iedereen, van al die landen, die geknecht zijn, en in Nederland wonen, hebben nog nooit een baan gekregen voor hun eigen....
En dat noem in de schande aan de koloniale tijden, de neo-koloniale tijden, waar we nog steeds mee bezig zijn...En de vrouwen doen maar dom, en dom en dom..Schande!

----------


## ronald

> ze benadert het onderwerp vanuit de islaam en dan is het niet meer dan logisch om af te gaan op islamitische bronnen en niet op dat van christelijke of joodse bronnen.. dat geldt andersom natuurlijk ook.. als een jood bijvoorbeeld discusseert vanuit joods optiek dan zal hij vanzelfsprekend geen boodschap hebben aan islamitische bronnen wanneer die afwijken aan dat van zijn joodse bronnen.. en christenen zullen hun schouders ophalen bij hoe moslims en joden tegen de rol van jezus aankijken.. christenen zullen alleen hun eigen christelijke bronnen als bewijs hanteren..


Logisch dat iedereen vanuit zijn eigen hoek redeneert.
Het knelpunt is wanneer de n wat over de ander gaat zeggen. Het Christendom is delen van het OT anders gaan interpreteren en komen zo tot een andere leer die wel gebruik maakt van de joodse bronnen (OT) die zij in zijn geheel accepteren.
Bij de Islam is dat natuurlijk anders. Ten eerste zag zij chronologisch gezien later het licht. Om dat oudere bronnen anders te gaan interpreteren zou ook hebben gekund want dat was eerder ook al geschied. Het gevolg zou dan ook het ontstaan van een andere Gdsdienst zijn geweest. Wanneer de Islam de eerdere bronnen in eerste instantie niet accepteert maar er vervolgens wel iets over gaat zeggen dan is dat een geheel andere uitgangspunt. De Islam denkt zo vr de andere geloven. Niet ver.
Het Jodendom is ouder en nadat de kanon van de Geschrften, ( OT) al was gesloten spreken we natuurlijk niet meer van bronnen. Niet dat zij andere geluiden, ideeen, geloven zou accepteren maar dan altijd wel beoordeeld vanuit de Tenach (OT), de Wet. Gdsdienstige begrippen worden gechecked of zij wel hetzelfde bedoelen. Wanneer het Christendom of de Islam over zaken spreekt dat in de periode van de kanon valt, dan zal natuurlijk wel gekeken worden naar overeenkomsten en verschillen, die dan wordt bekrittiseerd zoals alles ook binnen het Jodendom wordt bekrittiseerd. De Tora wordt onderzocht door gebruikmaking van 13 methoden/regels om geaccepteerd te kunnen worden. Zo worden uitleggen, interpretaties eerst tegen het licht gehouden. Vaak zijn zaken niet nduidig uit te leggen en zijn meerdere interpretaties mogelijk. Ook kunnen zaken op verschillende niveaus, van directe uitleg tot esotorische uitleg, worden verklaard. "Je schouders ophalen" is dus niet zo simpel te verklaren.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik hang niet aan die overlevering. Ook als het een verzinsel is illustreert hij anecdotisch een menselijke geborneerdheid, die van alle tijden is.
> 
> Zie boven.
> 
> 
> Ze wenst *uitsluitend* af te gaan op islamitische bronnen . Dat is alles andere als logisch, dat is absurd. En geborneerd.


je hangt niet aan een overlevering? je wilde het anders maar al te graag gebruiken om snowhite neer te zetten als een extremistisch figuur..

ja hp pas, als iemand op basis van de islamitische geloofsovertuiging discusseert over jezus dan is het volstrekt normaal om niet-islamitische bronnen te relativeren aan dat vd koran en de soennah..
aangezien jij zelden tot nooit deelneemt aan discussies en eigenlijk bijna nooit verder komt dan aan de zijlijn wat oneliners plaatsen is het voor mij dan ook allerminst verwonderlijk dat je de insteeek van snowhite niet begrijpt..

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Pas




> Ze wenst *uitsluitend* af te gaan op islamitische bronnen . Dat is alles andere als logisch, dat is absurd. En geborneerd.


*Let op het gaat hier om RELIGIEUZE zaken niet om profane zaken.*

Uiteraard lees ik ook andere boeken in mijn dagelijkse leven.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ronald bedankt voor je uitleg over de shabbat en wijn.

 :strik:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Knuppeltje 




> _Geplaatst door Ayt_ 
> He accepted Islam in the sixth year of prophecy when he was twenty-seven years old, says adh-Dhahabi.


De periode tussen de eerste openbaring van de koran en de laatste was 23 jaar. *Dus 17 jaar voor de laatste aya (vers) is geopenbaard*, is Omar bekeerd. 


Dat is dus onmogelijk een *late* bekeerling. 





> Slimmeke, met een late bekeerling bedoelt men iemand die niet van het begin af aan- of vand kinds af aan tot de gelovigen hoorden.


 


IK heb nog nooit van de term "late bekeerling" gehoord, terwijl ik toch dagelijks op islamitische sites kom. Wij noemen ze eigenlijk het liefst "reverts" en soms converts/bekeerling, maar nooit "late converts". Een bekeerling impliceert namelijk al dat iemand *later* dan geboorte is bekeerd, het bijvoeglijk naamwoord "late" is dus volkomen overbodig. 


Derhalve en gezien het feit dat de verbranding van de bibliotheek een mythe is, slaat jouw reactie: 





> Tja, dat was ook al een late bekeerling, dat zijn altijd de ergste fanatiekelingen


 


nergens op.

----------


## ronald

> Hoi Ronald
> 
> 
> Er zijn 4 soorten mensen (creaties) op aarde:
> 
> Zonder vader zonder moeder
> Met vader zonder moeder
> Zonder vader met moeder
> Met vader met moeder
> ...


De Schepping gebeurde in de vorm van creatio ex nihilo, schepping uit het niets. Gd liet de natuur haar baan gaan zoals de sterren en hemellichamen haar banen volgen. Het ligt natuurlijk in Gds hand de natuur te richten. Dat zijn de zogenaamde wonderen. Eva wordt gezien als schepping uit Adam en niet dat hij haar vader was want dat zou betekenen dat hij een vrouw zou hebben. Op dat tijdstip was het ook anders. Jezus als kind van alleen een moeder zou dus ook niet kunnen. De natuur volgt haar weg. In het Christendom staat de Messias in het centrum en heeft dikwijls, kan men wel zeggen, de gedachte aan Gd verdrongen.Hij is er langzamerhand "verGddelijkt, is er een kind van bovennatuurlijke geboorte geworden, "zoon van Gd"in een bovennatuurlijke betekenis, vrij van alle menselijke onvolkomenheden (Joh. 8:46 bv), meester van alles, wonderen doende, en ten slotte in de geschriften van Johannes, een Gddelijkwezen. Dit is allemaal lijnrecht in strijd met de idee van de "Mashiach" van de profeten. Niets van dit idee, wat groots moest zijn, is daar te vinden. En zou een Messias zijn bedoeld zoals het Christendom zich voorstelt, en zouden al die bijzondere eigenschappen en bewijzen en bezegelingen van zijn messiasschap moeten zijn, dan hadden dat wonderverrichten, dat meester-zijn-van-alles, enz. bij de profeten niet mgen en niet kunnen ontbreken. Zo zegt ook geen profeet iet van een wederkomst van "de Messias". Al deze zaken zijn dus in strijd met de profeten. Vanuit het Jodendom gezien dat geldt als universalistische Gdsdienst wordt het Christendom niet veroordeeld. Het wordt gezien als monotheistische Gdsdienst omdat de theologische opvattingen van Gd monotheistisch zijn en de figuur van Jezus wordt gezien als leidsman van Christenen die hen inspireert Gdsdienstig te zijn.
5. al-Maidah, 46: "46. En Wij deden Jezus, zoon van Maria in hun voetsporen treden, vervullende, hetgeen vr hem in de Torah was (geopenbaard), en Wij gaven hem het Evangelie, dat licht en leiding bevatte, bevestigende hetgeen daarvr in de Torah was en een leiding en een vermaning voor de godvrezenden."
In de "voetsporen treden"is dus niet volgens wat de profeten zeiden. Voor Jezus was de Tora "geopenbaar", dus als leidraad volgend en zodoende Joods vroom en dus ook wijndrinkend. Dat het Evangelie zou zijn gegeven is een zaak apart van de Christenen maar niet heersend over wat Joden behoren te doen want de Tora heeft Gd de Joden "in alle eeuwigheid" gegeven dus we houden ons aan de 613 ge- en verboden tot heden ten dage. Nergens in de Tora en in de Geschriften van de profeten is anders gemeld. Ook vanuit het Christendom en het NT wordt een andere weg of veranderingen geleerd. Dat er gewoontes zijn binnen het Christendom dat praktische ge- en verboden zijn komen te vervallen is duidelijk en logisch, maar dat geldt geenszins voor de Joden die zich hebben te houden aan de Tora. Zou er een verandering moeten worden doorgevoerd dan zou Gd Zelf dit het joodse volk moeten mededelen net zoals Hij de Tora heeft medegedeeld. In de loop van de geschiedenis hebben profeten opgeroepen vastendagen in te voeren bv maar dat was tijdgebonden en om een reden, niet als permanente zaak door bv Jom Kippoer te niet te doen en te vervangen. Een vastendag als Tisha BeAv ter herinnering van de verwoestinging van de Tempels, is geen gebod van Gd maar een acceptatie van het gehele joodse volk. Zo ook het lezen van de Migilla op Poeriem want dat was eveneens een acceptatie van het gehele joodse volk in aansporing van Mordechai en Ester aangestuurd door profetische ingeving.
Door de eeuwen heen zijn standpunten als deze "blinkend" gemaakt door Joods-theologische standpunten van de profeten zwart te maken. Zoals ik al schreef zijn er 13 methodes om "iets" uit Tora te leren. Voldoet het niet aan die maatstaven dan is het onacceptabel. Dit geldt met name voor de tijd na de sluiting van de kanon van Tenach ( OT) wanneer de Wet regeert.
Een eenzelfde verhaal geldend voor Joden is ook gericht naar de Islam.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Ronald

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. 




> Op dat tijdstip was het ook anders. Jezus als kind van alleen een moeder zou dus ook niet kunnen.


Ja hier denken wij moslims uiteraard anders over. God is Almachtig en Hij is de Schepper van alles, dus als Hij Eva uit de rib van Adam AS heeft geschapen, dan kan Hij ook Maria laten bevallen van een zoon zonder dat een man haar heeft aangeraakt.

Bovendien zeg je "op dat tijdstip was het ook anders", maar dat is niet zo. God was op dat tijdstip ook nog steeds Schepper.

Op dit punt verschillen wij dus van mening. Jezus wordt bij ons Isa el Masih genoemd. 

Maria (Maryam in het arabisch) is 1 van de 4 beste vrouwen die ooit op aarde is geweest, zij is de enige (vrouw) die met naam genoemd is in de koran, en zelfs 1 van de 114 soerah's heet maryam namelijk nummer 19.

Bukhari :: Book 4 :: Volume 55 :: Hadith 642 


Narrated 'Ali: 
I heard the Prophet saying, "Mary, the daughter of 'Imran, was the best among the women (of the world of her time) and Khadija is the best amongst the women. (of this nation)."

----------


## naam

> Goedemorgen Ronald
> 
> Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja hier denken wij moslims uiteraard anders over. God is Almachtig en Hij is de Schepper van alles, dus als Hij Eva uit de rib van Adam AS heeft geschapen, dan kan Hij ook Maria laten bevallen van een zoon zonder dat een man haar heeft aangeraakt.
> 
> Bovendien zeg je "op dat tijdstip was het ook anders", maar dat is niet zo. God was op dat tijdstip ook nog steeds Schepper.
> ...


Even een puntje. Waarom heeft Allah Eva uit een rib geschapen? De mannelijke chromosomen zijn daarbij kennelijk van een Xy in een XX veranderd. Lijkt een beetje overbodig om dat zo te doen. 
Allah dus toch als de vader van Jezus. Maria heeft hij kennelijk zwanger gemaakt. H, dat ik ik ergens eerder gelezen.  :knipoog:

----------


## Snowwhite

*Similarity between Adam and Jesus (PBUT)* 
Allah the Almighty declared: 

_"Verily the likeness of Jesus, in Allah's Sight is the likeness of Adam, He created him from the dust then He said to him "Be!" --and he was. 
_(Ch 3:59 Quran)

*Eve's Creation*

Muhammad Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Abbas related that Eve was created from the shortest left rib of Adam while he was sleeping and after awhile she was clothed with flesh. That is why Allah the Exalted said:  
_"O Mankind! Be dutiful to your Lord, Who created you from a single person (Adam) and from Him (Adam) He created his wife (Eve), and from them both He created many men and women._
(Ch 4:1) 
Allah also said: 
_"It is he Who has created you from a single person (Adam) and then He created from him his wife (Eve), in order that he might enjoy the pleasure of living with her."__
__
_(Ch 7:189).

*Mary Receives News of Jesus* 
While Mary was praying in her temple, an angel in the form of a man appeared before her. Filled with terror, she tried to flee, praying: 
_"Verily! I seek refuge with the Most Beneficent (Allah) from you, if you do fear Allah."_
_The angel said: "I am only a Messenger from your Lord, (to announce) to you the gift of a righteous son."_ 
_She said: "How can I have a son, when no man has touched me, nor am I unchaste?"_
_He said: "So (it will be), your Lord said: "That is easy for me (Allah): And (We wish) to appoint him as a sign to mankind and a mercy from Us (Allah), and it is a matter (already) decreed, (by Allah).'" (Ch 19:18-21 Quran)_

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Maria (Maryam in het arabisch) is 1 van de 4 beste vrouwen die ooit op aarde is geweest,<...>


Nieuw voor mij. Op basis waarvan de beste? Eruditie? Politieke capaciteiten? Wetenschappelijke prestaties? Bestaat er ook een dergelijk lijstje tav. beste mannen? 



> <...>zij is de enige (vrouw) die met naam genoemd is in de koran<...>


Benieuwd op welke wijze _dit_ nu weer een bewijs is voor de gelijkwaardigheid van man en vrouw in de koran.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Op basis waarvan de beste? Eruditie? Politieke capaciteiten? Wetenschappelijke prestaties? Bestaat er ook een dergelijk lijstje tav. beste mannen?


Op basis van geloof.

De beste mannen: Noach, Abraham, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen.

Zie koran 42:13

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Goedenavond Pas
> 
> 
> 
> [LEFT]*Let op het gaat hier om RELIGIEUZE zaken niet om profane zaken.*


-Waarom is dit een religieuze en geen historische vraag ?
-Zijn behalve Koran en hadith alle religieuze geschriften van nul en gener waarde ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Op basis van geloof.
> 
> De beste mannen: Noach, Abraham, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen.
> 
> Zie koran 42:13



Noach (vzm) dronk wijn, meer zelfs dan goed voor hem was. 
Zo staat in de Torah, of telt dat niet ?




> _Genesis 9
> 20-21 Noach werd boer, plantte een wijngaard en maakte wijn. Op een dag was hij dronken en lag naakt in zijn tent._

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Op basis van geloof.
> 
> De beste mannen: Noach, Abraham, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed vrede zij met hen.
> 
> Zie koran 42:13
> 
> ...


Toen was wijn niet verboden. God kwam er later pas achter dat wijn slecht is voor de mens. Noach kan dus best nog in de top 5 zitten. 
Dronken en naakt in zijn tent... Noach had toch niet toevallig een paar dubieuze dochters?

----------


## naam

> *Similarity between Adam and Jesus (PBUT)* 
> Allah the Almighty declared: 
> 
> _"Verily the likeness of Jesus, in Allah's Sight is the likeness of Adam, He created him from the dust then He said to him "Be!" --and he was. 
> _(Ch 3:59 Quran)
> 
> *Eve's Creation*
> 
> Muhammad Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Abbas related that Eve was created from the shortest left rib of Adam while he was sleeping and after awhile she was clothed with flesh. That is why Allah the Exalted said:  
> ...


Is dit het antwoord op het veranderen van het Xy chromosoom in een XX chromosoom en waarom het uit de rib moest???

----------


## naam

> Noach (vzm) dronk wijn, meer zelfs dan goed voor hem was. 
> Zo staat in de Thora, of telt dat niet ?


Het wijnjaar nul 

Als je weten wil wie Jezus was 
Moet je denken aan een simpel glas 
Jezus rookte hasj noch sigaret 
Jezus ging altijd op tijd naar bed 
Jezus spoot zich niet met hard drugs vol 
Jezus ging bij het eten uit zijn bol 
Van dat ene glaasje rode wijn 
Zou ook jij niet zo verstandig zijn? 

Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
Daar hoef je niet voor in de kroeg te zijn 
Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
En dat behoeft geen grande cru te zijn 
Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
Jezus zou ook nu tevreden zijn 
Met een wijntje zonder flauwekul 
Zoals Jezus dronk in het Wijnjaar Nul 

Als je weten wil wie Jezus was 
Denk dan aan een blanco giropas 
Jezus had geen bank of credit kaart 
Want zijn woord was al miljoenen waard 
Jezus reed niet in een auto rond 
Had geen motor onder zijne kont 
Dat zou trouwens onverantwoord zijn 
Want 's avonds dronk hij liters tafelwijn 

Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
Daar hoef je niet voor in de kroeg te zijn 
Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
En dat behoeft geen grande cru te zijn 
Jezus had genoeg aan wijn 
Jezus zou ook nu tevreden zijn 
Met een wijntje zonder flauwekul 
Zoals Jezus dronk in het Wijnjaar Nul 

En dan brak ie daar alleen een lekker stukkie droog brood bij, zo!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Noach had toch niet toevallig een paar dubieuze dochters?


Noach had drie zonen. Tot leringhe ende vermaeck het volledige verhaal:




> Genesis 9
> 
> 18De drie zonen van Noach heetten Sem, Cham en Jafeth (Cham is de voorvader van de Kananieten). 
> 
> 19Uit deze drie zonen van Noach zijn alle volken op aarde ontstaan. 
> 
> 20-21 Noach werd boer, plantte een wijngaard en maakte wijn. Op een dag was hij dronken en lag naakt in zijn tent. 
> 
> 22Cham, de voorvader van de Kananieten, bemerkte dat en vertelde het zijn broers. 
> ...


Uit deze schriftpassage blijkt duidelijk, dat de slavernij godgewild is; een latere overlevering zegt, dat Chams zonen door de zonde zwart gekleurd zijn geraakt.

Het Nederlandse Rveil (Bilderdijk, Da Costa, Groen van Prinsterer cs) beschouwde de afschaffing der negerslavernij daarom als ongeoorloofde 'ingreep in de Voorzienigheid'. De goddeloze liberalen hebben die afschaffing er echter toch doorgedrukt (in 1863).

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Pas




> -Waarom is dit een religieuze en geen historische vraag ?



_Dit is een religieuze vraag want:_

_Julien schrijft: is dat niet een beetje krom? dat God duizenden jaren wijn wel heeft toegestaan en dat Mohammed dit (namens God?) opeens verbiedt?_

_Men stelt dus dat het krom is dat het "opeens" verboden zou worden, terwijl dit misschien, let op ik zeg misschien, helemaal niet het geval is, VANUIT ISLAMITISCH OOGPUNT, tot nog toe heb ik nog geen bewijs gevonden. Uiteraard is dat dan een religieuze vraag geworden, want men gaat er vanuit, consensus denken, dat Jezus AS wijn dronk. En bovendien stelt Julien, dat God dit wel had toegestaan en nu opeens verbiedt, dus het gaat hier om een gebod van God= religieus._





> -Zijn behalve Koran en hadith alle religieuze geschriften van nul en gener waarde ?



Gaat het om *bewijsvoering* bijvoorbeeld regelgeving, fatwa's over wat wel en niet toegestaan is, maak je natuurlijk gebruik van islamitische bronnen.

Verder lees ik ook andere religieuze geschriften, gewoon uit interesse. Ze kunnen informatie verschaffen over de maatschappij of het denken van anderen. Dat is belangrijk om je in te leven in anderen en ook voor je algemene ontwikkeling. Het is ook leuk om overeenkomsten te vinden in de diverse boeken. Binnen in mijn familie voeren wij uitgebreide discussies over religie en wetenschap. 

Ik ben derhalve zeker niet "geborneerd". Het is meer een kwestie van "conviction". Hoe meer je leest (ook van andere bronnen) hoe dieper je geloof wordt en hoe duidelijker wordt je levensbeschouwing.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Is dit het antwoord op het veranderen van het Xy chromosoom in een XX chromosoom en waarom het uit de rib moest???


God zegt wees en het wordt.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Noach (vzm) dronk wijn, meer zelfs dan goed voor hem was. 
> Zo staat in de Thora, of telt dat niet ?


Dit verhaal staat niet bij ons in de geschriften. Wa Allahoe 3alem.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dit verhaal staat niet bij ons in de geschriften. Wa Allahoe 3alem.


Het telt dus niet.

----------


## naam

> God zegt wees en het wordt.


Beetje omslachtig om dat uit een rib te doen. Bovendien staat over dat "wees" niets in de koran en ook niets over dat hij de chromosomen heeft veranderd. Dus geen bewijs daarvoor dat god daar bewust mee bezig is geweest.

----------


## ronald

> Goedemorgen Ronald
> 
> Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja hier denken wij moslims uiteraard anders over. God is Almachtig en Hij is de Schepper van alles, dus als Hij Eva uit de rib van Adam AS heeft geschapen, dan kan Hij ook Maria laten bevallen van een zoon zonder dat een man haar heeft aangeraakt.
> 
> Bovendien zeg je "op dat tijdstip was het ook anders", maar dat is niet zo. God was op dat tijdstip ook nog steeds Schepper.
> ...


Gd heeft de wereld in zes dagen geschapen en de zevende dag rustte hij. Eva's schepping was op de zesde dag. Scheppen is iets anders dan de natuur een tegennatuurlijk te richten, zoals wonderen worden betiteld. Voordat Adam en Eva het Paradijs uit werden gestuurd werd hen medegedeeld dat zij kinderen zullen baren. Kinderen krijgen gebeurt dus op een natuurlijke wijze. Er is geen redendaar "wonderen" voor laten verrichten. Bovendien wordt de persoon van de Mashiach in de profeten aangegeven als iemand die geboren uit menselijke ouders, afstammeling van koning David, volkomen rechtvaardig is, geleerd, leider van het volk...en pas daarna wanneer Gd de tijd geschikt acht hem wordt medegedeeld, geopenbaard, dat hij de MAshiach zal zijn. Een factor "onbevlekte bevangenis" is zo'n grote factor die op zijn minst ook in de profeten had moeten staan. Integendeel. 
Een bron voor de maagd die een zoon zal krijgen wordt gehaald uit Jeshayahoe 7:14. Het woord "jonge vrouw" wordt met gemak vertaald in "maagd", wat in het Hebreeuws een haal ander woord is. Het hele idee van een maagd dat zwanger wordt van een figuur uit de hogere sferen is een niet-joodse mythologische voorstelling en binnen de theologie van de Enheid van Gd ondenkbaar. Maagden geven nergens in Tenach (OT) geboorte aan een kind.Gd is inderdaad in staat alles te richten en verrichten maar dan zou dit ivm de geboorte van de Mashiach zijn vermeld. Het Jodendom gelooft dat Ge eeuwig is, boven en voorbij tijd. Gd kan niet geboren worden. Hij kan niet sterven Hij kan niet lijden, Hij kan niet "vlees worden". Noch kan Hij verdeeld worden in drie waarvan de tweede een "verheven moeder" moet hebben. Het verbaast mij dat de Islam dat accepteert. Op welke gronden? En indien zij zo denkt, dan zou Jezus een hoger persoon zijn geweest dan welke profeet dan ook. Waar was de toespeling van Maryam als de beste vrouwen van haar tijd bevonden door Ali op gebaseerd? Kende hij ze allemaal? Was dat vanwege deze aanname? Waarschijnlijk dat laatste.

----------


## ronald

> Beetje omslachtig om dat uit een rib te doen. Bovendien staat over dat "wees" niets in de koran en ook niets over dat hij de chromosomen heeft veranderd. Dus geen bewijs daarvoor dat god daar bewust mee bezig is geweest.


Genesis 2: 4. In de tijd dat God, de HEER, aarde en hemel maakte, 5 groeide er op de aarde nog geen enkele struik en was er geen enkele plant opgeschoten, want God, de HEER, had het nog niet laten regenen op de aarde, en er waren geen mensen om het land te bewerken;
(2:5) geen mensen om het land te bewerken – In het Hebreeuws is er hier en in het vervolg een woordspel tussen ’adam, ‘mens’, en ’adama, ‘land/aarde/aardbodem/akker’.6 wel was er water dat uit de aarde opwelde en de aardbodem overal bevloeide. 7 Toen maakte God, de HEER, de mens. Hij vormde hem uit stof, uit aarde, en blies hem levensadem in de neus. Zo werd de mens een levend wezen.8 God, de HEER, legde in het oosten, in Eden, een tuin aan en daarin plaatste hij de mens die hij had gemaakt. 9 Hij liet uit de aarde allerlei bomen opschieten die er aanlokkelijk uitzagen, met heerlijke vruchten. In het midden van de tuin stonden de levensboom en de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad.
10 Er ontspringt in Eden een rivier die de tuin bevloeit. Verderop vertakt ze zich in vier grote stromen. 11 Een daarvan is de Pison; die stroomt om heel Chawila heen, het land waar goud gevonden wordt. 12 (Het goud van dat land is uitstekend, en er is daar ook balsemhars en onyx.) 13 De tweede rivier heet Gichon; die stroomt om heel Nubi heen. 14 De derde rivier heet Tigris; die loopt ten oosten van Assyri. De vierde ten slotte is de Eufraat.
15 God, de HEER, bracht de mens dus in de tuin van Eden, om die te bewerken en erover te waken. 16 Hij hield hem het volgende voor: ‘Van alle bomen in de tuin mag je eten, 17 maar niet van de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad; wanneer je daarvan eet, zul je onherroepelijk sterven.’
18 God, de HEER, dacht: Het is niet goed dat de mens alleen is, ik zal een helper voor hem maken die bij hem past. 19 Toen vormde hij uit aarde alle in het wild levende dieren en alle vogels, en hij bracht die bij de mens om te zien welke namen de mens ze zou geven: zoals hij elk levend wezen zou noemen, zo zou het heten. 20 De mens gaf namen aan al het vee, aan alle vogels en alle wilde dieren, maar hij vond geen helper die bij hem paste. 21 Toen liet God, de HEER, de mens in een diepe slaap vallen, en terwijl de mens sliep nam hij een van zijn ribben weg; hij vulde die plaats weer met vlees. 22 Uit de rib die hij bij de mens had weggenomen, bouwde God, de HEER, een vrouw en hij bracht haar bij de mens. 23 Toen riep de mens uit:
‘Eindelijk een gelijk aan mij,van mijn eigen gebeente,mijn eigen vlees,een die zal heten: vrouw,een uit een man gebouwd.’
(2:23 een die zal heten: vrouw,/ een uit een man gebouwd – In het Hebreeuws is er een woordspel tussen ’iesja, ‘vrouw’, en ’iesj, ‘man’.) 
24 Zo komt het dat een man zich losmaakt van zijn vader en moeder en zich hecht aan zijn vrouw, met wie hij n van lichaam wordt.
25 Beiden waren ze naakt, de mens en zijn vrouw, maar ze schaamden zich niet voor elkaar. 

Gd had Adam geschapen in Zijn evenbeeld. Evenbeeld, Gddelijker kan de mens niet worden. Hij oordeelde dat het niet goed was dat Adam alleen zou zijn en net zoals de dieren een partner hadden schiep Hij Eva vanuit zijn rib. Zij wordt genoemd: ezer kenegdo, helper naast hem ( in vers 18). Dat drukt uit dat de vrouw die bij de man hoort zijn als n vlees. Hij moet dat realiseren alsof zij een del van zijn lichaam is. Zij realiseert zich dat alleen zij hem tot hulp kan zijn in de betekenis dat zij degene is die hem bouwt, groot maakt. Dat Gd Eva schiep als Adams partner zoals de dieren dat hadden: mannetje - vrouwtje, werd zij hoewel van hem genomen, anders opgebouwd. Dat dat proces ook inhoudt dat zij een yy-chromosoom wordt is evident en "overeenkomstig" aan "vrouw worden en niet de plaats om dat op die plek uitgebreid te melden of uit te leggen. Tora is Chochma, Gddelijke kennis. In de diepere leer van Kabbala wordt het verschil in de namen iesh (man) en ieshah (vrouw) aan de hand van overeenkomstige letter en het verschil daartussen aan de hand van de letters uitgelegd. Het "man-zijn" en "vrouw-zijn" wordt daarin duidelijk. De grotere Gddelijke inspiratie die de vrouw van nature boven de man heeft is daar ook een gevolg van. Het voert te ver dit hier uiteen te zetten omdat het verband houdt met de Heilige Naam Y-H-W-H.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Men stelt dus dat het krom is dat het "opeens" verboden zou worden, terwijl dit misschien, let op ik zeg misschien, helemaal niet het geval is, VANUIT ISLAMITISCH OOGPUNT, tot nog toe heb ik nog geen bewijs gevonden.<...>


Natuurlijk werd het "opeens" verboden. Er werd de profeet toch op een gegeven moment geopenbaard dat het drinken van wijn niet is toegestaan? Voor dat specifieke moment was het drinken van wijn dus toegestaan. 
Bizar dat god het drinken van wijn op een gegeven moment verbiedt, waar het voorheen door alle eeuwen heen toegestaan was. Hij wachtte op de profeet voordat hij zijn verbod kon opleggen. Nerveus duimendraaiend beidde hij zijn tijd. Da's onzin, ergo: de profeet heeft het verbod zelf verzonnen.



> <...>Uiteraard is dat dan een religieuze vraag geworden, want men gaat er vanuit, *consensus denken*, dat Jezus AS wijn dronk.<...>


Consensus denken, dat is als ik het mij goed herinner wat de aanhangers van de ET ook doen volgens jou. Consensus denken is blijkbaar iets fouts wat anderen doen wanneer ze denkbeelden gemeenschappelijk hebben die niet in jouw straatje passen.

----------


## Tomas

> Da's onzin, ergo: de profeet heeft het verbod zelf verzonnen.


Dat is iets te kort door de bocht. Er zit een dualistische denkwijze achter de Koran. Enerzijds is het het tijdloze, eeuwige woord van God. Anderzijds is het net zo makkelijk de ontwikkeling van Mohammed. Tijdens zijn leven -en vooral strijd- krijgt hij mededelingen door die precies passen in die tijd. Deze regels die tijdens het leven van Mohammed zijn veranderd in opdracht van God, noemen de "geleerden" abrogatie. Zoiets geldt ook voor Wijn. Dat is van "drink met mate" verandert in "drooglegging" binnen ht leven van Mohammed dus. Anders gezegd: De Koran is niet van het begin af aan tegen het drinken van Wijn. Het is (nog) niet echt populair onder moslims te suggeren dat er ook na Mohammeds leven nog van abrogatie sprake zou mogen zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Da's onzin, ergo: de profeet heeft het verbod zelf verzonnen.
> 
> 
> Dat is iets te kort door de bocht.<...>


 :hihi: Jij denkt dat het verbod van allah komt?



> <...>Er zit een dualistische denkwijze achter de Koran. Enerzijds is het het tijdloze, eeuwige woord van God. Anderzijds is het net zo makkelijk de ontwikkeling van Mohammed. Tijdens zijn leven -en vooral strijd- krijgt hij mededelingen door die precies passen in die tijd. Deze regels die tijdens het leven van Mohammed zijn veranderd in opdracht van God, noemen de "geleerden" abrogatie. Zoiets geldt ook voor Wijn. Dat is van "drink met mate" verandert in "drooglegging" binnen ht leven van Mohammed dus. *Anders gezegd: De Koran is niet van het begin af aan tegen het drinken van Wijn.* Het is (nog) niet echt populair onder moslims te suggeren dat er ook na Mohammeds leven nog van abrogatie sprake zou mogen zijn.


Het wijnverbod is tijdloos en eeuwig maar gold niet voor de openbaring ervan aan de profeet? Of is dat ook weer dualisme? Waarheid1: wijnverbod tijdloos en eeuwig, waarheid2: wijnverbod vanaf het moment van openbaring aan de profeet.
Het door mij vet gemaakte stukje is toch precies wat ik zelf ook beweer? Al die eeuwen voorafgaand aan de koran heeft god nooit gecommuniceerd dat wijn drinken niet mag, vervolgens is wijn ook nog een stukje in de koran toegestaan, en dan ineens pats boem schluss. Vandaar mijn "Bizar dat...".
Heeft abrogatie niet alleen betrekking op strijdige teksten _binnen_ de koran? De term lijkt me hier dan niet van toepassing.

----------


## Tomas

> Jij denkt dat het verbod van allah komt?


Euh, ja, nee, ah. Ik bedoelde natuurlijk vanuit een islamitisch standpunt.




> Heeft abrogatie niet alleen betrekking op strijdige teksten _binnen_ de koran? De term lijkt me hier dan niet van toepassing.


Ja. En dat geldt dus k voor het wijnverbod.

----------


## Hawa

Jeruzalem was een heilige stad, ook voor de moslims,zeker voor Mohammed,vzmh,die vanuit Mekka/Medina de kibla aanbad,richting Jerzalem.
Omar de tweede kalief trof daar in Jerzalem al een puinhoop aan, vol met vuilnis. Met zijn mantel ging hij samen met zijn strijders dit opruimen.
Later in het Ottomaanse rijk, waar de Armeniers, de Joden, de christenen en de moslimss verbleven, was daar dus een vuilnisbelt van 20 meter hoog...
Arme joden vanuit Europa vertrokken naar Jerzalem, maar door die Ottomanen moesten die Joden zoveel belastingen betalen en huur, dat zij nieteens konden leven in Jerzalem.
In die tijden was er geen water, geen riool stelsel, helemaal niks.
De christenen in die tijden wedijverden metelkar over de heiligdommen, in Jerzalem,het allenrecht op b.v. heilige graven. De franciscanen, de Grieks Ortherdoxe, en de Armeniers....de Kopten...
De geschriften in de bijbel zijn op de zelfde manier ingevuld, en aangevuld...
Arabieren in die tijden hadden al wijn plantages,ook vooral de vijgen,de dadels en de olijven.
In die tijden woonden er maar weinig joden in Jerzalem, 200, tegen 20.000 moslims, en in meerderheden, ook de Armeniers....en de christenen...
In Osmaanse rijk was de djimmie wat de Arabieren(moslims) belastinggelden,vooral voor de joden, nog erger dan erger dan het stelstel, wat de Arabieren oplegden, aan de Joden.
Wijn werd gewoonweg gedronken, omdat het puur was, en niet vol zat met bacterieeen, en baccillen,waarvan iedereen ziek werd, en ten dode opgeschreven.
Vergeet ook niet het melaatszijn.....
In Palestina leven niet alleen moslims, maar ook Grieks Orthodoxe mensen, 
zoals Palestijnse strijdster,woordvoerdster,onder Fatah.(ik kan echt niet op haar naam komen),geweldig mens...
Maar nu val ik stil....
Ik ben stil....
Joesoef Adulfiy is dood, de acteur van onderweg naar morgen, was net op het nieuws, van palestijnse afkomst dertig jaren oud, zelfmoord....
God hebbe zijn ziel, rust in vrede, :Confused:

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Pas




> Het telt dus niet.



Nee inderdaad bij onze bronnen komt dit verhaal niet voor, net als het verhaal van Lot en zijn dochters. "Het telt dus niet".

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedenavond Ronald




> Gd heeft de wereld in zes dagen geschapen en de zevende dag rustte hij. Eva's schepping was op de zesde dag. Scheppen is iets anders dan de natuur een tegennatuurlijk te richten, zoals wonderen worden betiteld. Voordat Adam en Eva het Paradijs uit werden gestuurd werd hen medegedeeld dat zij kinderen zullen baren. Kinderen krijgen gebeurt dus op een natuurlijke wijze. Er is geen redendaar "wonderen" voor laten verrichten. Bovendien wordt de persoon van de Mashiach in de profeten aangegeven als iemand die geboren uit menselijke ouders, afstammeling van koning David, volkomen rechtvaardig is, geleerd, leider van het volk...en pas daarna wanneer Gd de tijd geschikt acht hem wordt medegedeeld, geopenbaard, dat hij de MAshiach zal zijn. Een factor "onbevlekte bevangenis" is zo'n grote factor die op zijn minst ook in de profeten had moeten staan. Integendeel.






Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je zegt dat een voorwaarde voor profeetschap op zijn minst moet zijn het verrichten van wonderen.

*Bukhari :: Book 9 :: Volume 92 :: Hadith 379*

Narrated Abu Huraira: 


The Prophet said, "*There was no prophet among the prophets but was given miracles* because of which people had security or had belief, but what I was given was the Divine Inspiration which Allah revealed to me. So I hope that my followers will be more than those of any other prophet on the Day of Resurrection." 


Er zijn een aantal zaken die ik kan melden wat betreft Jezus vrede zij met hem. 
Hij werd geboren uit een maagd. 
Hij kon de zieken en blinden genezen etc. 
Hij sprak tot de mensen vanuit de wieg 
Hij werd niet geraakt door Shaytan (Satan) op het moment dat hij geboren werd. 
Bewijzen vanuit onze bronnen (De eerste twee hebben we al besproken): 
*Hij sprak tot mensen vanuit de wieg*  
*Koran:*

Soerah Maryam nr 19 
*29.* Dan wees zij (Maria) naar het kind. Zij zeiden: "Hoe kunnen wij tot een wiegekind spreken?" 

*30.* Hij (Jezus) zeide: "Ik ben een dienaar van Allah. Hij heeft mij het Boek gegeven en mij tot een profeet gemaakt;" 

*31.* "Hij heeft mij gezegend waar ik mij ook moge bevinden; en heeft mij het gebed en het geven van aalmoezen zolang ik leef opgelegd." 

*32.* "En dat ik gehoorzaam zou zijn jegens mijn moeder. Hij heeft mij noch een onderdrukker, noch een slecht mens gemaakt." 

*33.* "Vrede was met mij op de dag mijner geboorte en zal met mij zijn op de dag van mijn dood en evenzo op de dag dat ik ten leven zal worden opgewekt." 

*34.* Aldus was Jezus, de zoon van Maria. En (dit is) het ware woord waaraan zij twijfelen. 

*35.* Het past niet bij Allah Zich een zoon te verwekken, Heilig is Hij. Wanneer Hij een beslissing neemt, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees", en het wordt.  
*Bukhari :: Book 4 :: Volume 55 :: Hadith 645* 

Narrated Abu Huraira: 


The Prophet said, "None spoke in cradle but three: (The first was) Jesus. (the second was), there a man from Bani Israel called Juraij. While he was offering his prayers, his mother came and called him. He said (to himself), 'Shall I answer her or keep on praying?" (He went on praying) and did not answer her, his mother said, "O Allah! Do not let him die till he sees the faces of prostitutes." So while he was in his hermitage, a lady came and sought to seduce him, but he refused. So she went to a shepherd and presented herself to him to commit illegal sexual intercourse with her and then later she gave birth to a child and claimed that it belonged to Juraij. The people, therefore, came to him and dismantled his hermitage and expelled him out of it and abused him. Juraij performed the ablution and offered prayer, and then came to the child and said, 'O child! Who is your father?' The child replied, 'The shepherd.' (After hearing this) the people said, 'We shall rebuild your hermitage of gold,' but he said, 'No, of nothing but mud.'(The third was the hero of the following story) A lady from Bani Israel was nursing her child at her breast when a handsome rider passed by her. She said, 'O Allah ! Make my child like him.' On that the child left her breast, and facing the rider said, 'O Allah! Do not make me like him.' The child then started to suck her breast again. (Abu Huraira further said, "As if I were now looking at the Prophet sucking his finger (in way of demonstration.") After a while the people passed by, with a lady slave and she (i.e. the child's mother) said, 'O Allah! Do not make my child like this (slave girl)!, On that the child left her breast and said, 'O Allah! Make me like her.' When she asked why, the child replied, 'The rider is one of the tyrants while this slave girl is falsely accused of theft and illegal sexual intercourse." 

*Hij werd niet geraakt door Satan* 
*Muslim :: Book 30 : Hadith 5838*

Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The satan touches every son of Adam on the day when his mother gives birth to him with the exception of Mary and her son.

*Bukhari :: Book 6 :: Volume 60 :: Hadith 71* 

Narrated Said bin Al-Musaiyab: 

Abu Huraira said, "The Prophet said, 'No child is born but that, Satan touches it when it is born where upon it starts crying loudly because of being touched by Satan, except Mary and her Son." Abu Huraira then said, "Recite, it you wish: "And I seek Refuge with You (Allah) for her and her offspring from Satan, the outcast." (3.36)

----------


## Snowwhite

> Een bron voor de maagd die een zoon zal krijgen wordt gehaald uit Jeshayahoe 7:14. Het woord "jonge vrouw" wordt met gemak vertaald in "maagd", wat in het Hebreeuws een haal ander woord is. Het hele idee van een maagd dat zwanger wordt van een figuur uit de hogere sferen is een niet-joodse mythologische voorstelling en binnen de theologie van de Enheid van Gd ondenkbaar. Maagden geven nergens in Tenach (OT) geboorte aan een kind.Gd is inderdaad in staat alles te richten en verrichten maar dan zou dit ivm de geboorte van de Mashiach zijn vermeld. Het Jodendom gelooft dat Ge eeuwig is, boven en voorbij tijd. Gd kan niet geboren worden. Hij kan niet sterven Hij kan niet lijden, Hij kan niet "vlees worden". Noch kan Hij verdeeld worden in drie waarvan de tweede een "verheven moeder" moet hebben. Het verbaast mij dat de Islam dat accepteert. Op welke gronden? En indien zij zo denkt, dan zou Jezus een hoger persoon zijn geweest dan welke profeet dan ook.


Adam is geschapen door God. Is hij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?

NEE!!!

Eva is geschapen uit de rib van Adam vzmh. Is zij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?

NEE!!!

Jezus vzmh is geboren uit de maagd Maria. Is hij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?

NEE!!!

Wij accepteren ook niet de 3 eenheid want dat voldoet niet aan:

Soerah 112

*1.* Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 

*2.* Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig. 

*3.* *Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt.* 

*4.* En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk." 

Hij verwekte niet noch werd Hij verwekt, dus God heeft geen moeder of zoon of partner.

In de Koran staat:

O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers en zegt niet: "Drie (in n)." Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende. (4:171)

In de overleveringen staat:
*Bukhari :: Book 4 :: Volume 55 :: Hadith 654* 

Narrated 'Umar: 
I heard the Prophet saying, "Do not exaggerate in praising me as the Christians praised the son of Mary, for I am only a Slave. So, call me the Slave of Allah and His Apostle."

----------


## Snowwhite

> Waar was de toespeling van Maryam als de beste vrouwen van haar tijd bevonden door Ali op gebaseerd? Kende hij ze allemaal? Was dat vanwege deze aanname? Waarschijnlijk dat laatste.




Het is niet alleen overgeleverd door Ali, ook door Abu Musa, Abdullah b. Ja'far, in zowel de collectie van Muslim als van Bukhari, m.a.w. betrouwbare overleveringen.  
Er zijn in deze overleveringen 4 vrouwen genoemd en niet alleen maar Maria: 
Asia vrouw van de Farao
Maria moeder van Jezus (vrede zij met hem)
Khadidja vrouw van Mohammed (VZMH) uit monogame periode
Aysha vrouw van Mohammed (VZMH) uit polygame periode 
Moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn. 
De andere drie vrouwen zijn niet onbevlekt bevangen, derhalve gaat het om de mate van perfektie en geloof. 
Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zij wordt genoemd: ezer kenegdo, helper naast hem ( in vers 18). Dat drukt uit dat de vrouw die bij de man hoort zijn als n vlees. Hij moet dat realiseren alsof zij een del van zijn lichaam is. Zij realiseert zich dat alleen zij hem tot hulp kan zijn in de betekenis dat zij degene is die hem bouwt, groot maakt.


Heel mooi

 :strik:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Goedenavond Pas
> 
> 
> Nee inderdaad bij onze bronnen komt dit verhaal niet voor, net als het verhaal van Lot en zijn dochters. "Het telt dus niet".


Gelukkig maar.  :strik:

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Jezus vzmh is geboren uit de maagd Maria. Is hij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?<...>


De Christenen vinden dat laatste inderdaad, hoewel volgens mij niet "omdat" Jezus uit de maagd Maria geboren is. Is de mogelijkheid van een drie-eenheid soms gebonden aan noodzakelijke randvoorwaarden? Geen idee waarom jouw opvatting meer waar zou zijn dan die van de Christenen. Er moeten dus minstens drie verschillende goden zijn, voor elk der woestijnreligies eentje. Eenzelfde god met en zonder zoon kan nu eenmaal niet.



> <...>Wij accepteren ook niet de 3 eenheid want dat voldoet niet aan: Allah is zichzelf-genoeg, Eeuwig.<...>


Wegens dezelfde reden accepteer je dan de mensheid ook niet. 
Zoals vaker valt mij op dat jij een sterke neiging hebt tot wij-jullie/zij denken. Wanneer de ET ter sprake komt gaat het ook van je wij (=moslims-die-zonder-uitzondering-de-ET-verwerpen) versus jullie, al dan niet andersgelovige, evolutionisten.
Ben jij de officile woordvoerster van alle moslims? Over consensus denken gesproken.

----------


## Snowwhite

Buenos das 
cmo ests ?




> Wegens dezelfde reden accepteer je dan de mensheid ook niet. 
> Zoals vaker valt mij op dat jij een sterke neiging hebt tot wij-jullie/zij denken. Wanneer de ET ter sprake komt gaat het ook van je wij (=moslims-die-zonder-uitzondering-de-ET-verwerpen) versus jullie, al dan niet andersgelovige, evolutionisten.
> Ben jij de officile woordvoerster van alle moslims? Over consensus denken gesproken.


Ik ken geen moslims die de drie-eenheid niet verwerpen, hierover is consensus.

Ik heb weer andere dingen gemeen met jou, die ik misschien niet met Ronald of Ayt of Rourchid heb.

En ik ben zeker niet de officiele woordvoerster van de islam hier op Maroc. Ik zie alleen weinig moslims hier, dan lijkt het alsof ik hun woordvoerster ben. Kan ik verder ook niets aan doen.

----------


## Charlus

> Buenos das Baron 
> cmo ests ?


Flamenca van buitenlandsepartner.nl? Zoniet, dan nevermind.

----------


## Snowwhite

No estoy Flamenca

intntelo de nuevo ......

----------


## Charlus

> No estoy Flamenca
> 
> intntelo de nuevo ......


No ms tengo ganas, solamente estaba curioso por saber para un momento.

----------


## Charlus

xxx

----------


## ronald

> Goedenavond Ronald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je zegt dat een voorwaarde voor profeetschap op zijn minst moet zijn het verrichten van wonderen.
> 
> *Bukhari :: Book 9 :: Volume 92 :: Hadith 379*
> ...


Een profeet per se hoeft niet zijn profeetschap te bewijzen in het kunnen verrischten van wonderen. Door kennis van de Naam gekregen uit Kabbalistische bronnen is men evenzo daartoe in staat, de leden van het Sanhedrin moesten bv op dit niveau zijn, hoewel het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling is daar gewoon gebruik van te maken. Er is ook een aantal profeten geweest waar het niet van bekend is dat zij wonderen heeft verricht. Bijvoorbeeld Tsefanya. http://www.biblija.net/biblija.cgi?B...=0&set=10&l=nl (enigszins opmerkelijk een aantal versen daaruit mbt dit onderwerp: "Tsefanya 1:
7 Wees stil voor God, de HEER,
de dag van de HEER is nabij!
De HEER zal een offermaaltijd houden
en zijn genodigden heiligen.
8 Op de dag van die maaltijd
zal ik de leiders en de koningszonen straffen,
en al wie zich hult in uitheemse kledij.
9 Op die dag zal ik straffen wie over de drempel springt,
wie het huis van zijn heer vult met geweld en bedrog.
10 Op die dag  spreekt de HEER 
klinkt er geschreeuw uit de Vispoort,
gehuil uit de nieuwe stad,
en heerst er verslagenheid in de heuvels.
11 Huil, bewoners van de Vijzelbuurt:
de handelaars zijn omgekomen,
de geldwegers zijn uitgeroeid.
12 Dan doorzoek ik Jeruzalem met lampen,
straf ik hen die zich aan wijn te buiten gaan en denken:
De HEER doet geen goed en geen kwaad.
13 Hun bezittingen worden buitgemaakt,
hun huizen verwoest.
Ze zullen huizen bouwen maar er niet in wonen,
wijngaarden planten maar de wijn niet drinken."
Ik vraag me af dat wanneer de Islam Lot als profeet ziet welke wonderen hij dan heeft verricht?
Het specifieke ligt in de profetische boodschap die de profeet moest overbrengen, en waaraan de boodschap en de profeet zelf eisen waren verbonden. 

Het punt dat Jezus zou zijn geboren uit een maagd heb ik vanuit de leer weerlegd.
Genezen is een niet "bijzondere" daad wanneer je bezitter bent van de Heilige Naam en Kabbalistische werktuigen.
In geen enkele bron noemt Jezus zichzelf profeet. Jezus leefde in een tijd dat zich kenmerkt na de profetische periode te zijn. De Wet wordt toegepast en geeft antwoord op allerlei vragen. Profetische boodschappen tot over de eind der tijden is profeteerd. De profeten werden beinvloed door Gddelijke Uitstraling die inwerkt op hun denkvermogen en hun verbeeldingskracht. De verbeeldingskracht die de profeten kenmerkt is uitsluitend aan hen gegeven. Zij komen door dromen en visioenen tot het hoogste besefm dat voor de mens is weggelegd, door te dringen. Om een profeet te zijn moest men lichamelijk gezond, verstandelijk gerijpt en ethisch volkomen zijn. De profetische roeping moet prevaleren boven de egocentrische verlangens van de profeten. Zekre boven het verlangen naar eer en macht. Verdriet kan kan de profetische blik verduisteren. (zie Jocobs vermogen tot profetie ten tijde hij verdriet had over Josef. Ook Mozes ondervond dit.). Pas in Messiaanse tijden herleeft profetie weer. De Rambam, Moshe ben Maimon in zijn "More newoechiem, Gids voor de weifelenden, geeft tien graden van profetie aan.
Op het moment dat een kind wordt geboren, is het puur. Nog maar enkele momenten geleden was het in gezelschap van engelen. Juist opdat het kind zijn contact met de engel zou vergeten, is het de engel die hem aanraakt. Het inademen en huilen is een eerste builen de moeder bevindende daad die een nieuw traject van het leven inluidt en dat is er een als "leven als mens op deze aarde". Elk mens is opgebouwd met twee inclinaties: een goede en een slechte. Er is echter een zeer uitzonderlijk geval dat van de volkomen rechtvaardige die zich nooit door zijn slechte inclinatie heeft laten leiden, integendeel, die inclinatie is omgezet als drijfveer voor het goede. Zowel in daad, spraak en gedachte. Dat is nog steeds zo. 
Binnen de joodse gedachte van "volkomen rechtvaardig" bestaan genoeg uitspraken gebracht in verschillende evangelien die controversieel zijn.

----------


## ronald

> Adam is geschapen door God. Is hij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?
> 
> NEE!!!
> 
> Eva is geschapen uit de rib van Adam vzmh. Is zij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?
> 
> NEE!!!
> 
> Jezus vzmh is geboren uit de maagd Maria. Is hij daarom deel van een 3 eenheid?
> ...


Het idee van "Drie eenheid" is een Christelijke en niet joodse. 
Over welke 3 eenheid heb jij het? De Christelijke?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het punt dat Jezus zou zijn geboren uit een maagd heb ik vanuit de leer weerlegd.<...>


Het Christendom is gebaseerd op een misvatting?

----------


## ronald

> Het is niet alleen overgeleverd door Ali, ook door Abu Musa, Abdullah b. Ja'far, in zowel de collectie van Muslim als van Bukhari, m.a.w. betrouwbare overleveringen.  
> Er zijn in deze overleveringen 4 vrouwen genoemd en niet alleen maar Maria: 
> Asia vrouw van de Farao
> Maria moeder van Jezus (vrede zij met hem)
> Khadidja vrouw van Mohammed (VZMH) uit monogame periode
> Aysha vrouw van Mohammed (VZMH) uit polygame periode 
> Moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn. 
> De andere drie vrouwen zijn niet onbevlekt bevangen, derhalve gaat het om de mate van perfektie en geloof. 
> Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor de fouten die ik heb gemaakt. Amien


Ieder volk of religie heeft het recht op het toekennen van de besten onder hen. Zo hebben wij een ander lijstje. De vraag is echter Wat maakt het die vrouwen "de beste" te zijn? Hun verdiensten? Hun profetie-gehalte? Hun innerlijke schoonheid? Hun rechtvaardigheid? Hun vermogen volkomen rechtvaardig te berechten?

----------


## ronald

> Het Christendom is gebaseerd op een misvatting?


Als het Christendom zich op de joodse leer vanuit de Tenach (OT) wil baseren dan is er een heel aantal zaken die niet overeenkomen. Dat de uiteindelijk Gdheid als DE Schepper wordt erkend is overeenkomstig. Eventuele redenatie dat zij een andere Gd zouden hebben klopt niet. Dat Gd gezien wordt als Diegene die Zijn schepping overkoepeld maar tegelijkertijd diezelfde schepping vult wordt niet volkomen de joodse leer juist uitgelegd. Opvattingen over wat de Mashiach is komt zo ook in een wazig licht te staan.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Ronald




> Een profeet per se hoeft niet zijn profeetschap te bewijzen in het kunnen verrischten van wonderen. Door kennis van de Naam gekregen uit Kabbalistische bronnen is men evenzo daartoe in staat, de leden van het Sanhedrin moesten bv op dit niveau zijn, hoewel het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling is daar gewoon gebruik van te maken. Er is ook een aantal profeten geweest waar het niet van bekend is dat zij wonderen heeft verricht.


Uiteraard kan het dat het niet bekend wat voor een wonderen er zijn verricht. Ook niet alle profeten zijn genoemd in de koran van de 124000 zijn er 25 genoemd.




> Het punt dat Jezus zou zijn geboren uit een maagd heb ik vanuit de leer weerlegd.


Hierover verschillen wij duidelijk van mening.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het idee van "Drie eenheid" is een Christelijke en niet joodse. 
> Over welke 3 eenheid heb jij het? De Christelijke?


Uiteraard bedoel ik de christelijke 3-eenheid. 
Ik reageerde eigenlijk op jouw post waarin je zegt dat het je verbaast dat de Islam "dat" accepteert. Je legt uit dat God niet geboren kan worden en Hij niet verdeeld kan worden in 3. Hierop reageer ik dus, met bewijs uit de Koran dat de Islam de 3-eenheid niet accepteert (hierover is consensus onder alle islam groeperingen). 



> Het hele idee van een maagd dat zwanger wordt van een figuur uit de hogere sferen is een niet-joodse mythologische voorstelling en binnen de theologie van de Enheid van Gd ondenkbaar. Maagden geven nergens in Tenach (OT) geboorte aan een kind.Gd is inderdaad in staat alles te richten en verrichten maar dan zou dit ivm de geboorte van de Mashiach zijn vermeld. Het Jodendom gelooft dat Ge eeuwig is, boven en voorbij tijd. Gd kan niet geboren worden. Hij kan niet sterven Hij kan niet lijden, Hij kan niet "vlees worden". Noch kan Hij verdeeld worden in drie waarvan de tweede een "verheven moeder" moet hebben. Het verbaast mij dat de Islam *dat* accepteert. Op welke gronden? En indien zij zo denkt, dan zou Jezus een hoger persoon zijn geweest dan welke profeet dan ook. Waar was de toespeling van Maryam als de beste vrouwen van haar tijd bevonden door Ali op gebaseerd? Kende hij ze allemaal? Was dat vanwege deze aanname? Waarschijnlijk dat laatste.



O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers *en zegt niet: "Drie (in n).*" Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende. (4:171) 
Deze aya gaat duidelijk over Christenen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ieder volk of religie heeft het recht op het toekennen van de besten onder hen. Zo hebben wij een ander lijstje. De vraag is echter Wat maakt het die vrouwen "de beste" te zijn? Hun verdiensten? Hun profetie-gehalte? Hun innerlijke schoonheid? Hun rechtvaardigheid? Hun vermogen volkomen rechtvaardig te berechten?


Bukhari :: Book 4 :: Volume 55 :: Hadith 623 
Narrated Abu Musa: 

Allah's Apostle said, "Many amongst men reached *(the level of) perfection* *(in their relationship with Allah such as the many thousands of Prophets; Ibn Hajr)* but none amongst the women reached this level except Asia, Pharaoh's wife, and Mary, the daughter of 'Imran. And no doubt, the superiority of 'Aisha to other women is like the superiority of Tharid (i.e. a meat and bread dish) to other meals." 

To truly appreciate the virtue of Marium we remember the words of Allah:

*"And (remember) when the angels said: ‘O Marium! Verily, Allah has chosen you, purified you (from Shirk and disbelief and sin), and chosen you above the woman of the ‘Alameen (all creation during her time). O Marium! Submit yourself with obedience to your Lord and prostrate yourself, and bow down along with those who bow down (to Him).’" Ali-‘Imran 3:42,43*

The angels would openly address her and bring her what she desired in forms of sustenance. Allah (SWT) says:

*"So her Lord (Allah) accepted her with goodly acceptance. He made her grow in a good manner and put her under the care of Zakariyya (Prophet Zachary). Every time he entered the praying place to (visit) her, he found her supplied with sustenance. He said, ‘O Marium! From where have you received this?’ She said, ‘This is from Allah.’ Verily Allah provides sustenance to whom He Wills, without limit." Ali-‘Imran 3:37*

This honoured woman was therefore chosen by Allah for a unique mission that would test her faith and resolve.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Het concept van de 3-eenheid is pas later onstaan in 325 na C. Het is iets wat zij (de christenen) geinterpreteerd hebben, wat volgens Joden en Moslims niet klopt. Het trinity debat kunnen we ooit wel eens houden, en Ronald kan hier ook goed van pas komen ivm eventuele teksten in het hebreeuws ipv engels of nederlands, die handelen over "zoon van". Ik heb ook al tegen Maarten gezegd dat ik geen zin had om met hem dit debat te voeren, omdat hij een humanist is en bijbelse teksten zo wie zo niet letterlijk neemt maar figuurlijk. Idem geldt voor jou, jij noemt jezelf "atheist guy", dus heeft het weinig nut om met jou een trinity debat te gaan voeren. De rest van de Christenen laten het hier een beetje afweten op het forum islam en meer. 
Ook wil ik aantekenen, dat niet alle christenen het trinity principe aanhangen (wat Huxley tegensprak). 
Er is dus 1 God.

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas,




> Ze wenst *uitsluitend* af te gaan op islamitische bronnen . Dat is alles andere als logisch, dat is absurd. En geborneerd.


Aangezien duidelijk in de Koran staat dat Jezus as geboren is uit de maagd Maria, Christenen dit ook geloven en Ronald dit niet accepteert vanwege *zijn* bronnen, kan ik concluderen dat ook Ronald uitsluitend zijn eigen bronnen als bewijs accepteert.  
Absurd? Geborneerd? 
Natuurlijk niet! Het ene is inherent aan het andere. Accepteerde Ronald onze bronnen was hij moslim en vice versa. 
Hr auf mit deinem Gezeter PAS!!!!!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hr auf mit deinem Gezeter PAS!!!!!


_Heilig ist zwar Laktanz, der die Kugelgestalt der Erde leugnete, heilig Augustinus, der die Kugelgestalt zugab, aber Antipoden leugnete, heilig das Offizium unserer Tage, das die Kleinheit der Erde zugibt, aber ihre Bewegung leugnet. Aber heiliger ist mir die Wahrheit.,_

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het ene is inherent aan het andere.<...>


Je gebruikelijke bezwering wanneer rede en logica het laten afweten.

----------


## Charlus

> Het concept van de 3-eenheid is pas later onstaan in 325 na C.<...>


Beweer ik dan het tegendeel? Het concept Islam is overigens pas nog weer later ontstaan, dus in die zin hebben de Christenen met hun 3-eenheid "gewonnen". 



> <...>Het is iets wat zij (de christenen) geinterpreteerd hebben, wat volgens Joden en Moslims niet klopt.<...>


De Christenen maken gebruik van hun eigen bronnen, en die zijn net zo waarheidsgetrouw als die van Joden en moslims. Volgens jouw eigen redenatie. Jij verkeert helemaal niet in een positie om te stellen dat welk geloofsonderdeel dan ook van de Christenen niet klopt.



> <...>Ook wil ik aantekenen, dat niet alle christenen het trinity principe aanhangen<...>


Ik vind het best. Ze hebben wat mij betreft allemaal in dezelfde mate gelijk: scientology adepten, heksen, Jomanda, moslims, Christenen met of zonder 3-eenheid, mormonen, hindoes...
Je moet zulke zaken breed zien.



> <...>Er is dus 1 God.


Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.

----------


## Hawa

De heilige Anastasis is het graf van Jezus in Jerzalem.
Toen de kweede Kalief Omar Jerzalem binnentrok, zonder bloedvergieten,waren de joden hem dankbaar.
Het heilge Anastatis, het graf van Jezus was een grote vuilnisbelt.
De Arabieren noemden dit de al-kamama (de mestvaalt) ipv. al-kijama (de opstanding. Arabieren geloven niet dan Jezus aan het Kruis is gestorven, en geloven ook niet dat Jezus van God is.
De koran vereert Jezus als een van de grootste profeten,maar gelooft niet dat hij stierf aan het kruis. Mohammed had, anders dan Jezus,in zijn leven enorm veel succes gehad en het kostte de moslims moeite te geloven dat Allah een profeet onder zulke oneervolle omstandigheden zou laten sterven.
Toen Omar de oude verwoeste poorten van de tempel bereikte,zo vertelt de historicus Moedjir - ad-Din,keek hij vol afschuw naar het vuil dat destijds over het heiligdom verspreid lag,tot op de trappen van de poorten toe,zodat het zelfs terecht was gekomen in de straten die op de poort uitkwamen,en het had zich opgehoopt dat het bijna tot de zoldering van de poort reikte.
Maar de moslims zijn gek met de profeet Jezus, en gek met de heilige stad Jeruzalem,zij lieten iedereen met andere geloof in hun eigen waarde.
Omar was een sobere man, daar konden de christenen met hun opsmok nog wel iets van leren, zowaar wat Jezus predikte...
Omar heeft geen enkel heiligdom ingepikt,of kapot gemaakt,met afschuw zag hij die vuilnisbelt...
De moslims woonden echter ook nog in het gebiedsdeel, dat ongezond was,en heeft daar een sobere moskee gebouwd.
Jeruzalem heeft heel veel te danken aan de moslims, zelfs de joden waren dolblij, dat ze weer zichzelf konden zijn, en hun eigen godsdienst konden doen..
De christenen hebben iedereen zowaar vervolgt, en was toen geen leven meer in die heilige stad...
Lees het boek maar eens wat Karen Armstrong heeft geschreven over Jerzualem...Is echt de moeite waard....
Moslim geloof is nooit een geloof geweest van de verplichting, zoals de christenen deden, aan zieltjes winnen,en vooral aan kastijding...
Het bloedvergieten is aan de christenen niet aan de moslims....
Joden en moslims zijn zelfde volk....Laten we hopen dat Palestina vrije staat gaat worden...Joden en moslims zijn broeders en zusters.....Inscha Allah!

----------


## ronald

> Uiteraard bedoel ik de christelijke 3-eenheid. 
> Ik reageerde eigenlijk op jouw post waarin je zegt dat het je verbaast dat de Islam "dat" accepteert. Je legt uit dat God niet geboren kan worden en Hij niet verdeeld kan worden in 3. Hierop reageer ik dus, met bewijs uit de Koran dat de Islam de 3-eenheid niet accepteert (hierover is consensus onder alle islam groeperingen). 
> 
> O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van Allah niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van Allah en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in Allah en Zijn boodschappers *en zegt niet: "Drie (in n).*" Houdt op, dat is beter voor u. Voorwaar, Allah is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en Allah is als Bewaarder afdoende. (4:171) 
> Deze aya gaat duidelijk over Christenen.


Volgens de Christelijke leer is Maria de moeder van Jezus onbevlekt ontvangen. Zij koppelt in haar leer daaraan vast dat Jezus daardoor de zoon is van Gd.
Een deel accepteert de Islam wel en een deel niet begrijp ik. Waarom dat deel wel en het andere deel niet? Herkent de Islam in Jezus ook de figuur van de Mashiach die geboren wordt uit een vader en moeder van vlees en bloed? Als wordt geaccepteerd dat Jezus een profeet is, wat de Christenen zelf niet doen, op welk niveau dan? Hij heeft dan mee dat hij wonderbaarlijk is geboren.

----------


## ronald

> Bukhari :: Book 4 :: Volume 55 :: Hadith 623 
> Narrated Abu Musa: 
> 
> Allah's Apostle said, "Many amongst men reached *(the level of) perfection* *(in their relationship with Allah such as the many thousands of Prophets; Ibn Hajr)* but none amongst the women reached this level except Asia, Pharaoh's wife, and Mary, the daughter of 'Imran. And no doubt, the superiority of 'Aisha to other women is like the superiority of Tharid (i.e. a meat and bread dish) to other meals." 
> 
> To truly appreciate the virtue of Marium we remember the words of Allah:
> 
> *"And (remember) when the angels said: O Marium! Verily, Allah has chosen you, purified you (from Shirk and disbelief and sin), and chosen you above the woman of the Alameen (all creation during her time). O Marium! Submit yourself with obedience to your Lord and prostrate yourself, and bow down along with those who bow down (to Him)." Ali-Imran 3:42,43*
> 
> ...


Wat is het niveau van perfectie die een mens kan behalen?
Is krijgen van engelen wat je nodig hebt een maatstaf?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je gebruikelijke bezwering wanneer rede en logica het laten afweten.


Je gebruikelijk "alles wat Snowwhite zegt tegenspreken/afkraken" modus/stand.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Beweer ik dan het tegendeel? Het concept Islam is overigens pas nog weer later ontstaan, dus in die zin hebben de Christenen met hun 3-eenheid "gewonnen".


Het "concept Islam" ontstond met Adam Aleyhi salam, die moslim was, net als alle overige 124000 profeten

----------


## Snowwhite

> De Christenen maken gebruik van hun eigen bronnen, en die zijn net zo waarheidsgetrouw als die van Joden en moslims. Volgens jouw eigen redenatie. Jij verkeert helemaal niet in een positie om te stellen dat welk geloofsonderdeel dan ook van de Christenen niet klopt.


Het gaat hier om de interpretatie van de bronnen, en daarbij kan het hebreeuws van dienst zijn. Maar nogmaals dat heeft zin als christenen daar aan mee doen en niets met jou van doen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik vind het best. Ze hebben wat mij betreft allemaal in dezelfde mate gelijk: scientology adepten, heksen, Jomanda, moslims, Christenen met of zonder 3-eenheid, mormonen, hindoes...
> Je moet zulke zaken breed zien.


Ik kan je nog wel een hindoe forum aanbevelen.

De vraag is dan natuurlijk, wat je nou precies *hier* komt doen als we een pot nat zijn.

NOGMAALS: wat is jouw probleem? Want je hebt nog steeds geen antwoord gegeven op die vraag:




> Ik heb geen probleem. De tekst in kwestie beschouw ik om te beginnen al niet als waarheid omdat ik niet geloof in de god van de Islam. Eigenlijk moet ik het anders stellen: *ik heb wel een* *probleem*, maar met andere zaken dan de vermeende welbespraaktheid van een mier.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Volgens de Christelijke leer is Maria de moeder van Jezus onbevlekt ontvangen. Zij koppelt in haar leer daaraan vast dat Jezus daardoor de zoon is van Gd.
> Een deel accepteert de Islam wel en een deel niet begrijp ik. Waarom dat deel wel en het andere deel niet?



Dat deel wel omdat Jezus Aleyhi salam uit een maagd geboren is.

Dat deel niet omdat 

*Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid*, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. (4:171)

Wondere Schepper der hemelen en der aarde. Hoe kan Hij een zoon hebben, wanneer Hij geen gemalin heeft? Hij heeft alles geschapen; en Hij is de Kenner van alle dingen. (6:101)

En zij zeggen: "De Barmhartige heeft zich een zoon genomen."Gij hebt voorzeker een lastering uitgesproken. De hemelen dreigen vaneen te scheuren, en de aarde te splijten en de bergen in stukken te vallen. Daar zij aan de Barmhartige een zoon hebben toegekend. *Terwijl de Barmhartige te verheven is om een zoon te hebben.* Er is niemand in de hemelen en op de aarde die niet als een dienaar tot de Barmhartige zal komen. (19:88-93)

----------


## Snowwhite

> Herkent de Islam in Jezus ook de figuur van de Mashiach die geboren wordt uit een vader en moeder van vlees en bloed?


Isa el Masih (vrede zij met hem) is geboren uit een maagd, het staat duidelijk in de Koran, ik ken geen moslims die dat niet geloven:

Zij zeide: "Hoe kan ik een zoon ontvangen terwijl geen man mij heeft aangeraakt en ik evenmin onkuisheid heb bedreven?" Hij zeide: "Het is zo naar uw Heer zegt, 'het is gemakkelijk voor Mij,'" opdat Wij hem tot een teken voor de mensen maken, een genade Onzerzijds; het is een besloten zaak." (19:20-21)

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als wordt geaccepteerd dat Jezus een profeet is, wat de Christenen zelf niet doen, op welk niveau dan? Hij heeft dan mee dat hij wonderbaarlijk is geboren.


Zegt: "Wij geloven in Allah en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Izaak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons. (2:136)

Hij (Jezus) is niets dan een dienaar wie Wij Onze gunst schonken en Wij stelden hem tot voorbeeld voor de kinderen van Isral. (43:59)

----------


## Snowwhite

> Wat is het niveau van perfectie die een mens kan behalen?
> Is krijgen van engelen wat je nodig hebt een maatstaf?


And (remember) when the angels said: ‘O Marium! Verily, Allah has chosen you, *purified you (from Shirk and disbelief and sin)*, and chosen you above the woman of the ‘Alameen (all creation during her time). 

Shirk = afgoderij

----------


## Charlus

> Beweer ik dan het tegendeel? Het concept Islam is overigens pas nog weer later ontstaan, dus in die zin hebben de Christenen met hun 3-eenheid "gewonnen".
> 
> 
> Het "concept Islam" ontstond met Adam Aleyhi salam, die moslim was, net als alle overige 124000 profeten


O ja, was ik even vergeten. De grote truuk van al het voorgaande annexeren en vervolgens vastleggen dat de openbaring aan de profeet echt de aller-, aller-, _aller_laatste en definitief is. Listig, maar in zijn kinderachtigheid de _human touch_ verradend.
Je hebt precies niet gereageerd op het ene puntje dat ik intrigerend vind:



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> <...>Er is dus 1 God.
> 
> 
> Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.


Over je wens het debat te willen aangaan met Christenen over de (on-)juistheid van vader-zoon-heilige geest... Exact hetzelfde indien een diepgelovig Christen graag een debat aan zou willen gaan met moslims over de vraag of de profeet al dan niet echt het woord van god heeft doorgekregen.

----------


## ronald

> And (remember) when the angels said: O Marium! Verily, Allah has chosen you, *purified you (from Shirk and disbelief and sin)*, and chosen you above the woman of the Alameen (all creation during her time). 
> 
> Shirk = afgoderij


Gd kan kiezen wie Hij wil om uitverkoren te zijn, maar mij lijkt dat dit niet de criteria zijn want velen zijn op dat niveau.

----------


## naam

> Gd kan kiezen wie Hij wil om uitverkoren te zijn, maar mij lijkt dat dit niet de criteria zijn want velen zijn op dat niveau.


Omdat er velen zijn, zijn dat niet de criteria? Waarom is dat zo??
Ik zie daarin geen onlogica.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Exact hetzelfde indien een diepgelovig Christen graag een debat aan zou willen gaan met moslims over de vraag of de profeet al dan niet echt het woord van god heeft doorgekregen.




Inderdaad, klopt helemaal.




> Over je wens het debat te willen aangaan met Christenen over de (on-)juistheid van vader-zoon-heilige geest...


 
De drie-eenheid is per concilie van nicea bepaald. Niet alle christenen denken hierover hetzelfde. Varierend van Vader, Zoon en Heilige geest in 1, tot Jezus is de zoon van God maar niet God (dwz Jezus is middelaar tussen God en de mens).

Niet alleen de drie-eenheid is "ingevoerd" ook het afschaffen van de sabbat. De Eerste christenen hielden dus de sabbat in ere (volgens bronnen van sommige christenen).

Het gaat hier dus niet om de bijbel, maar om de interpretatie daarvan. Volgens de islam predikte Jezus vrede zij met hem het pure monotheisme= tawhied, zoals alle voorgaande profeten vrede zij met hen deden.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ronald




> Gd kan kiezen wie Hij wil om uitverkoren te zijn, maar mij lijkt dat dit niet de criteria zijn want velen zijn op dat niveau.


Hierover verschillen wij dus van mening.

----------


## Charlus

> Over je wens het debat te willen aangaan met Christenen over de (on-)juistheid van vader-zoon-heilige geest... Exact hetzelfde indien een diepgelovig Christen graag een debat aan zou willen gaan met moslims over de vraag of de profeet al dan niet echt het woord van god heeft doorgekregen.
> 
> 
> Inderdaad, klopt helemaal.<...>


Ah, ik had er expliciet aan toe moeten voegen: ", net zo ridicuul dus". Ik heb met een rechtzinnige kromdenker (cop. H.P.Pas) te maken. Of ben je hier soms ironisch?



> <...>Het gaat hier dus niet om de bijbel, maar om de interpretatie daarvan. Volgens de islam predikte Jezus vrede zij met hem het pure monotheisme= tawhied, zoals alle voorgaande profeten vrede zij met hen deden.


Kweenie, staat dan nergens in de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van god is? [kromdenken]In de bijbel staat dat Christus het pure monothesme predikte. Daaruit volgt dat k volgens Jezus zelf Jezus niet de zoon van god is omdat een waarachtig monothestische god nu eenmaal niet uit meerdere stukjes bestaat.[/kromdenken]
Hangt het huidige Christendom dezelfde god aan als de Islam?

----------


## Hawa

Als ik de boeken lees, dan maken de christenen dus onderling al ruzie met elkaar. Vooral in Jerzualem,ook in het Ottomaanse rijk, daarna en vooral in tijden toen de joodse mensen van andere landen,landgebiedt gingen kopen.
Het is een pot nat.
De moslims woonden 300 jaren in Jeruzalem...
Volgens mij is de eerste wereldoorlog ook een oorlog tussen christenen onderling,zelfs de Russische Tsjaar deed daar aan mee,waarvan de Armeniers weer de dupe van werden in hun holocaust.(genocide).
De twede kruisvaarders maakten echter misbruik van die heilige stad Jerzalem, en ze doen dat nu nog steeds samen met de joden uit het land wat nu Israel heet.
Ben Goerion, was een rasechte atheist, zovele met hem, maar later verkondigde die zelfde man(socialistische geschoeid), dat de palestijnen nooit en te nimmer in Palestina hebben gewoond,het waren emigranten..
De christenen die woonden in Jerzualem, waren de Armeniers, de kopten, de grieks ortherdoxen, de tempeliers,de franciscanen,allemaal in de Jezus hoor?
En een rotzooi dat er was in die stad.
Toen later de Engelsen en de Fransen het land Palestina binnen vielen, pakten ze de mooiste stukken grond gebiedt in.
Het heilige graf van jezus lag al weer ergens anders....
Maar ja, de christenen uit Europa beschikten over veel macht en geld, en hiervoor hebben ze de joden gebruikt om het heilge land Israel te gaan stichtten...
We zitten te discusieren als Jezus wijn dronk. Die arme man dronk wel wijn, was een sobere man,en is verraden....
Als Jezus de zoon van God is, dan zie je dat wel in die geweldspiraal aan al die christenen die andere volkeren onderwerpen....
Nu zie je christenen ook in Nederland om zig heen slaan, met die cartoons, van b.v. Grigorius nekschot....
De christenen lopen de moslims achterna, en willen weer die zogenaamde zieltjes gaan winnen toch?
De christenen zijn bang voor de moslims?
Moslims winnen geen zieltjes,moslims wonen over de hele wereld, en worden onderdrukt, door hun eigen corrupte regeringen, en de Nederlandse regering heeft boter op hun hoofd.
Zie naar de homo-haat in Oost-Europese landen......
Dan is wat Marokkaanse jongeren doen een peuleschilletje vergeleken, met hun christelijke haat tegen homoos, en alles wat maar moslim is...
Als de gelovigien dichter bijelkaar willen komen, moeten ze die haat zaaierij laten, en eens bij zich zelf gaan kijken, wat vrijheden zijn....
Wat er in Irak gebeurd, gebeurde ook onder Saddam Hoesein, maar toen leefden al die gelovigen nog samen in die zelfde land....
Allemaal lid van de Baath partij toch?
En nu?
De christenen hebben het weer eens gepresteerd, om die zogenaamde democratie te gaan brengen......(onlogische democratie toch?)
En de propaganda machine werkt weer op volle koers:christenen worden onderdrukt in Irak, in Afghansitan, en noem maar op, in Soedan?
Wie worden er nu onderdrukt!
Alle mensen worden onderdrukt,ook de moslims in Irak, de sjia, de soenie,de koerden,de christenen, allemaal door boevenbendes..zoals destijds in voormalig Joegoslavie....zeg mar de maffia.....
Moahmmed,vzmh, en Jezus waren dus profeten, maar de gelovigen maken elkaar wel af....
Als je geen sluier draagt ben je al de schande van die zogenaamde buurt...
En als je wel die sluier draagt ben je ook al verdacht onder die rampzalige Nederlanders.....
We zijn allemaal mensen, waarom gedragen we ons dan niet humaan, en wees eerlijk,maar eerlijk zijn, dat kunnen ze niet eens,
Het volle gezeik over Nationalisme, is het kwaad aan al die rampen....
In Palestina,voormalig Israel,waren er echter twee kampen, het Nationalisme, die over al nee zei, en die andere kamp die wel zaken wilde gaan doen, in die twee staten....
Oorzaak en gevolg, vertrouwen en niet meer kunnen vertrouwen...en dan weer in die rampkoers verzeilen,wat gebeurd is, vooral afslachtingen,vermoorden,genocide,holocaust...Darf ur...Zuid-Afrika,waar de christenen ooit die land hebben uitgebuit, de bevolking heeft gediscrimineerd,uitgemoord,verdreven nar desolate gebiesdelen,geen eten, wel de drank en eten en drinken uit de trog van de dieren....
Gelovigen zijn barbaars,ze denken dat paradijs er is, maar maken er een potje van.
Maar toch zijn er die gelovigen die in de bres springen en de misdeelden, en vluchtelingen helpen,daar zijn dus die kerken voor....
De missionarissen, de priesters en al die goddelijke mensen die in de bres springen, die zijn heilig, en zijn zoals de profeet jeuzus heeft bedoeld, en ook wat Moahmmed,vzmh,verkondigde, wees lief, wees barmhartig,doe sober,en er is mar een God/Allah/Jaweh/buddah, en al die anderen die geloven in een wereld vol met vredelievende mensen, inscha Allah!

----------


## ronald

> Omdat er velen zijn, zijn dat niet de criteria? Waarom is dat zo??
> Ik zie daarin geen onlogica.


Velen zijn op het niveau dat zij zich weerhouden van het doen van overtredingen. Dat in gedachte, woord en daad. Het lijkt mij dus niet dat dat nu een criterium is om uitgekomen te worden maar dat een andere factor een overtreffende rol moet hebben gespeeld. Ik vroeg naar welk dan?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ah, ik had er expliciet aan toe moeten voegen: ", *net zo ridicuul dus*". Ik heb met een rechtzinnige kromdenker (cop. H.P.Pas) te maken. Of ben je hier soms ironisch?


Even bij de les blijven Charles. Zoals Ronald en ik discussieren over Jezus vzmh een profeet die na Mozes vzmh komt, zo kan een Christen discussieren over Mohammed vzmh een profeet die na Jezus vzmh komt.

Als dat ridicuul is, waarom heb je daar dan niets van gezegd tegen Ronald en mij? Duidelijk dat je n'importe quoi zegt hier.

Waarom eigenlijk? Voor de zoveelste keer, wat is jouw probleem?

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Ronald




> Velen zijn op het niveau dat zij zich weerhouden van het doen van overtredingen. Dat in gedachte, woord en daad. Het lijkt mij dus niet dat dat nu een criterium is om uitgekomen te worden maar dat een andere factor een overtreffende rol moet hebben gespeeld. Ik vroeg naar welk dan?


We hebben gezien dat volgens de diverse overleveringen 4 vrouwen van dat niveau het beste zijn:

Maria, Asia (vrouw van de farao), Khadidja en Aysha moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn.

Het is in iedergeval niet de onbevlekte bevangenis, want dat is niet op de andere 3 vrouwen van toepassing.


*Bukhari :: Book 7 :: Volume 65 :: Hadith 329* 

Narrated Abu Musa Al-Ash'ari: 
The Prophet said, "Many men reached perfection but none among the women reached perfection except Mary, the daughter of ' Imran, and Asia, Pharoah's wife. And the superiority of 'Aisha to other women is like the superiority of Tharid to other kinds of food.


*Bukhari :: Book 5 :: Volume 58 :: Hadith 163* 

Narrated 'Ali: 
The Prophet said, "The best of the world's women is Mary (at her lifetime), and the best of the world's women is Khadija (at her lifetime)."

----------


## naam

> Velen zijn op het niveau dat zij zich weerhouden van het doen van overtredingen. Dat in gedachte, woord en daad. Het lijkt mij dus niet dat dat nu een criterium is om uitgekomen te worden maar dat een andere factor een overtreffende rol moet hebben gespeeld. Ik vroeg naar welk dan?


Waarom lijkt jou dat er een andere factor of overtreffende rol moet zijn? 
Waarom is het argument "velen" daarin zo logisch. Als het er veel zijn, kan het niet waar zijn.  :verward:

----------


## naam

> Goedemorgen Ronald
> 
> 
> 
> We hebben gezien dat volgens de diverse overleveringen 4 vrouwen van dat niveau het beste zijn:
> 
> Maria, Asia (vrouw van de farao), Khadidja en Aysha moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn.
> 
> Het is in iedergeval niet de onbevlekte bevangenis, want dat is niet op de andere 3 vrouwen van toepassing.
> ...



Dit is geen antwoord op Ronalds vraag.

----------


## Julien

> De heilige Anastasis is het graf van Jezus in Jerzalem.


Onzin.



> De koran vereert Jezus als een van de grootste profeten,maar gelooft niet dat hij stierf aan het kruis. Mohammed had, anders dan Jezus,in zijn leven enorm veel succes gehad en het kostte de moslims moeite te geloven dat Allah een profeet onder zulke oneervolle omstandigheden zou laten sterven.


En christenen kunnen weer niet geloven dat God honderden jaren na de grote profeten aan een of andere Mohammed de opdracht geeft alle oude geschriften te verdraaien.



> De christenen hebben iedereen zowaar vervolgt, en was toen geen leven meer in die heilige stad...
> Lees het boek maar eens wat Karen Armstrong heeft geschreven over Jerzualem...Is echt de moeite waard....
> Moslim geloof is nooit een geloof geweest van de verplichting, zoals de christenen deden, aan zieltjes winnen,en vooral aan kastijding...
> Het bloedvergieten is aan de christenen niet aan de moslims....
> Joden en moslims zijn zelfde volk....Laten we hopen dat Palestina vrije staat gaat worden...Joden en moslims zijn broeders en zusters.....Inscha Allah!


Erg kort door de bocht. Na de 1e kruistochten leefden de christelijke overheersers ook vreedzaam samen met de joden en moslims in Jeruzalem. Pas later werden de christenen daar intoleranter, maar dat geldt ook voor de moslims die vele christenen geexecuteerd hebben.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Er is dus 1 God.


Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het gaat hier dus niet om de bijbel, maar om de interpretatie daarvan. Volgens de islam predikte Jezus vrede zij met hem het pure monotheisme= tawhied, zoals alle voorgaande profeten vrede zij met hen deden.


Kweenie, staat dan nergens in de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van god is? [kromdenken]In de bijbel staat dat Christus het pure monothesme predikte. Daaruit volgt dat k volgens Jezus zelf Jezus niet de zoon van god is omdat een waarachtig monothestische god nu eenmaal niet uit meerdere stukjes bestaat.[/kromdenken]
Hangt het huidige Christendom dezelfde god aan als de Islam?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Voor de zoveelste keer, wat is jouw probleem?


Geef nou eens antwoord Charles. 
Heb je een probleem met mij? Of met moslims? Of met Marokkanen?

----------


## At Ayt

> Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. 
> 
> 
> Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.


vraag anders eens aan een willekeurige christen of hij meerdere goden aanbidt.. de kans is 99,9% dat je dan als antwoord krijgt dat hij 1 god aanbidt want voor hem is de 3-eenheid de manifestatie van 1 god..


je hebt deels gelijk.. het christendom wordt vanuit de islaam niet verworpen maar christenen, die jezus tot goddelijk wezen hebben verheven worden wel gezien als mensen die zijn afgedwaald..

----------


## Hawa

Het eigen belang aan de drie eenheid, was hun eigen stam, en hun dogmatische visie aan een heilige profeet, zoals Moahmmed,vzmh, ook al was, en niks meer en ook niet beter wilde zijn, aan zijn goddelijke macht,eeendracht het monothisme in een Gods gevoel.
Als je de bijbel gaat lezen, en zelf wel die bijbelse versie kan intrepeteren, met de boeken uit die tijden erbij, dan sta, je voor jan joker, als je de profeet jezus het lichaam van God gaat noemen, en al die schulden die je maakt aan b.v. je zelf verrijken, je eigen dochter nemen, of je kleindochter nemen, en al die seks die je voor handen hebt, aan onschuldige slachtoffertjes, dan is de profeet de verlosser aan al die zonden, die Hij op zich neemt als de zoon van God?
Dat is niet te doen...
Dat is verdraaien van het goddelijke als je mens bent, waarom zo wreed kunnen zijn, en daarna, naar het paradijs?
Het chtistendom heeft meer bloed aan haar handen, dan andere gloven, bovendien, hebben die christenen gescoord, in de wetenschappelijke kennis, de overvloed aan materilaen in de oorlogsvoering, en het verdraaien aan christen zijn, aan al die anderen die heidenen schenen te zijn, in hun eigen koers aan onderdrukkigen....Het kruis aan het christendom viert nog steeds hoogtij boven het goddelijke bed, en met bid als men scheel ziet, ook bij de hamburger, en al die onhebbelijke kost,maar de christen is meer heilig dan de moslims bijelkaar toch?
De christenen winnen weer die zieltjes over de koppen van moslims al heen, en men denkt dat God een voorkeur heeft aan haar volk, het blanke gebiedt...
Als je naar de Joden kijkt dan zijn de joden uit de Ueuropese gebiesdelen meer waard dan die joden uit b.v. Marokko,Etiopie en al die landen in het Midden-Oosten, of zeg maar ook uit Zuid_oost Azie...
Dat hele gekift over meer en meer,hangt mij de keel uit..
Joden..Ook nog in willekeur gaan onderdrukken, is toch geen geloof.
De chtistenen uit Duitsland, die ineens Hitler gingen aanhangen, en die anderen met andere huidskleur, of een handicap mohten uit gaan sluiten is toch geen geloof?
Maar het wel oorzaak en gevolg..De armoede die aan de burger kleeft, en daarvoor een zondebok gaat zoeken,zie je hier ook alom, in de partij voor de vrijheid, en trots op Nederland...\
De meeste mensen hebben in nederland de kerk de rug toegekeerd, en hebben hun eigen dogmatische visie hiervoor terug gekregen, en vervolgen een minderheid in nederland, en dat zijn dus de moslims, vanwege hun crimaniniliteit,uithuwelijken,eerwraak,en vooral de boodschap aan wreedheden van al die imams.
Maar de moslim cultuur is een verbale cultuur, men scheldt er lustig op los, is beter dan met het zwaard gaan zwaiien toch.
Men snapt niks van al die kretologieeen, men hoeft toch niet de imam te gaan volgen in zijn preek.
Hoe zijn de preken in die kerken van al die ortherdoxe christen dan wel niet...
Zelfde pakkie aan hoor.
En de politiek doet er nog een schepje boven op....
De menig aan vrijheden aan uitingen...
We zitten niet meer onder het Nazi-tijdperk!!
Nou we leven nog steeds van die wanorde, aan religie en ras huishouding, daar gaat het om, anderen uitsluiten, en jezelf naar boven plaatsen...als de wetende, en de niet onwetende...
Je moet weten,terwijl je niks weet, en bang bent, voor anderen...
Wat de boer niet kent vreet hij niet, gaat op voor vele culturen...
In Zuid-Afrika slacht men hun eigen cultuur al af,..de naweeen van eeuwige onderdrukking en armoede onder de zwarte bevolking van heel Afrika.
De zwarte mens ging niet naar de hemel volgens de christelijke norm hier in Nederland...
Is nog maar kort geleden hoor?
De zulu stam was boven de andere zwarten verheven, zeg maar de vazal van de blanke cultuur....lees die aftandse Zuid-Afrikaanse propoganda machine dan maar eens, tegen het communisme, tegen de ANC, de terroristen,zoals die terroristen Palestina bevolken,Libanon,en zelfs hier in Nederland bivakeren.
De zondebok wordt eeuwig gecreeerd in het zogenaamde geloof, aan christen zijn, of het geloof in de eeuwige islam,en men bulderd maar als Wodan de God van de Donder...
Het eigen belang is geloof,waar anderen niet aan mogen knagen, of iets mogen zeggen,dat is het hek van de dam.
Maar als je voor je eigen vrijheid opkomt, staat daat weer een geloof tussen, en het heilige,zeg maar het vuur aan de Hel wordt weer aangeakkerd...
Je hersenen worden dermate kekweekt, dat je gehersenspoelt wordt, en hierdoor nooit een vrijdenker kan zijn,of je bent een afvallige,een terrorist,een cartoonist, die je met man en macht moet arresteren, en.........
De meeste islamieten hingen Moahmmed,vzmh, welaan, maar de koran, was niet die boek, waaraan ze zich hielden,ze gingen hun eigen koers....
Het stammengebied, is nog steeds alom heilig tenkostte van de meisjes en de vrouwen, en zeg maar niet, dat het christendom, en het jodendom beter af is..
Die maken vooral in Amerika het joods zijn wel heilig voor hun eigen geld belang,hun eigen belang was uitroeiiing van hun eigen volk..
Eigen volk bestaat niet eens. Alleen in rascitsiche term,niet in menselijke normen en waarden, daar willen ze niks van weten, en kaatsen de bal terug, naar al die anderen die kwaadaardige bedoelingen hebben. Geloof is....
Geloof is vertrouwen in anderen..en die anderen die vertrouwen hebben, en die echte vertouwen nooit laten vallen,en dat is in mijn ogen de ware liefde in je eigen,Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Charlus

> Voor de zoveelste keer, wat is jouw probleem?
> 
> 
> Geef nou eens antwoord Baron. 
> Heb je een probleem met mij? Of met moslims? Of met Marokkanen?


Ik vind het onbegrijpelijk dat sommige mensen een hokuspokusboek uit ver vervolgen tijden met allerlei achterhaalde visies en concepten van toepassing verklaren op het hier en nu, hun eigen leven en op het terrein van de wetenschap. Uit die belachelijke mierenpassage concluderen dat de koran zijn tijd ver vooruit was ihkv. kennis van de communicatie der mieren. De zotheid ten top. 
Een deel ziekelijke fascinatie en nieuwsgierigheid dus van mijn kant. 
Verder kan ik niet zo goed tegen mensen die denken dat ze beter zijn dan andere mensen en menen dat ze meer rechten hebben dan die anderen. Ik kan mij niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat veel moslims, iig. de zelfbewuste gevallen op bv. maroc.nl, last hebben van die superioriteitswaan. Hetzelfde geldt overigens zonder meer voor de Christenen van, pak-m-beet, de SGP en de CU, maar moslims zijn volgens mij wel een excessief geval apart in deze. Grof generaliserend natuurlijk; voor verreweg de meeste moslims zal hun geloof alleen een nauwelijks bewust beleefde gewoonte zijn.
Van Marokkanen/Marokko vind ik nauwelijks iets tot niks. Ik ben op maroc.nl min of meer toevallig terechtgekomen omdat mijn partner uit het buitenland afkomstig is en op de site buitenlandsepartner.nl regelmatig werd verwezen naar maroc.nl. Ik dacht, laat ik eens kijken...
Ik ken persoonlijk geen moslims of Marokkanen, maar zie niet in waarom dat relevant zou zijn. Ik ken bv. ook geen hardline Christenen zoals die van de CU en de SGP, toch vind ik dat ik best iets van hen en hun denkbeelden mag vinden.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.
> 
> 
> vraag anders eens aan een willekeurige christen of hij meerdere goden aanbidt.. de kans is 99,9% dat je dan als antwoord krijgt dat hij 1 god aanbidt want voor hem is de 3-eenheid de manifestatie van 1 god<...>


Absoluut. Alleen niet dezelfde god als die van de moslims. Die aanbidden nl. eentje die geen zoon genaamd Jezus heeft. Er zijn dus minimaal twee goden.



> <...>je hebt deels gelijk.. het christendom wordt vanuit de islaam niet verworpen maar christenen, die jezus tot goddelijk wezen hebben verheven worden wel gezien als mensen die zijn afgedwaald..


Het hedendaagse Christendom beschouwt Jezus als de zoon van god: "Ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid en het Leven. Niemand kan bij de Vader komen dan door Mij.".
De Islam verwerpt dus het hedendaagse Christendom.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Er is dus 1 God.


Alleen vanuit je eigen geloofsbeleving, niet als je bv. het Christendom ook nog als gelijkwaardige religie wenst te beschouwen. Een en dezelfde god met en zonder zoon genaamd Jezus gaat nu eenmaal niet. Je zult toch echt het Christendom eenduidig moeten verwerpen als zijnde een dwaalleer, wil je kunnen vasthouden aan 1 god.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Het gaat hier dus niet om de bijbel, maar om de interpretatie daarvan. Volgens de islam predikte Jezus vrede zij met hem het pure monotheisme= tawhied, zoals alle voorgaande profeten vrede zij met hen deden.


Kweenie, staat dan nergens in de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van god is? [kromdenken]In de bijbel staat dat Christus het pure monothesme predikte. Daaruit volgt dat k volgens Jezus zelf Jezus niet de zoon van god is omdat een waarachtig monothestische god nu eenmaal niet uit meerdere stukjes bestaat.[/kromdenken]
Hangt het huidige Christendom dezelfde god aan als de Islam?

----------


## At Ayt

> Absoluut. Alleen niet dezelfde god als die van de moslims. Die aanbidden nl. eentje die geen zoon genaamd Jezus heeft. Er zijn dus minimaal twee goden.
> 
> Het hedendaagse Christendom beschouwt Jezus als de zoon van god: "Ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid en het Leven. Niemand kan bij de Vader komen dan door Mij.".
> De Islam verwerpt dus het hedendaagse Christendom.


voor christenen zal het denk ik per gelovige verschillen.. de ene vindt wel dat christenen en moslims beiden dezelfde god aanbidden en de ander vindt van niet..
maroc.nl-christenen als wortel, marsipulami en julien zien allah als de god die zij aanbidden.. daarintegen is iemand als slinger ervan overtuigd dat de god waarin hij gelooft niet dezelfde is als waar moslims in geloven..

nee de islaam verwerpt niet het hedendaagse christendom.. 
de 3-eenheid en kruisdood worden vanuit de islaam wel verworpen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het hele christendom verworpen wordt.. 
de predikingen van jezus, het nieuwe testament en de wederkomst van jezus als messias zijn onderdelen van het (hedendaagse) christendom waarin wel geloofd wordt door moslims..

----------


## ronald

> Absoluut. Alleen niet dezelfde god als die van de moslims. Die aanbidden nl. eentje die geen zoon genaamd Jezus heeft. Er zijn dus minimaal twee goden.
> 
> Het hedendaagse Christendom beschouwt Jezus als de zoon van god: "Ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid en het Leven. Niemand kan bij de Vader komen dan door Mij.".
> De Islam verwerpt dus het hedendaagse Christendom.


Dat Jezus gezegd zou hebben dat "niemand bij de Vader kan komen dan door mij" wil nog niet zeggen dat hij zichzelf als Gd reken. Ook niet als hij zei "Ik ben de weg, de waarheid en het leven." Johannes 14:28: "Gij hebt gehoord dat ik tot U heb gezegd: Ik ga heen en Ik kom tot u [terug]. Indien gij liefhadt, zoudt gij u verheugen dat Ik heenga naar de Vader, want de Vader is groter dan Ik." lijkt mij duidelijke taal spreken. Aangezien Gd n is en niets buiten Hem is alles een deel van Gd. De Alomtegenwoordige Gd waarbuiten niets bestaat.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ga er een paar dagen tussenuit. Wat betreft de vragen over Christendom/drie-eenheid, Ronald en Ayt kunnen die prima beantwoorden.


Hawa/Julien/Ronald en Ayt ook bedankt.


Groetjes Snow

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> nee de islaam verwerpt niet het hedendaagse christendom.. 
> de 3-eenheid en kruisdood worden vanuit de islaam wel verworpen maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het hele christendom verworpen wordt.<...>


Het hedendaagse Christendom bestaat uit de volgende kernpunten:
- Jezus is de zoon van god;
- god is Vader - Zoon - Heilige geest;
- Jezus is aan het kruis gestorven voor onze zonden.
Als de Islam deze drie zaken verwerpt, verwerpt de Islam het hedendaagse Christendom. Ik vind het bijzonder hoe je er consequent in slaagt dit verkeerd/niet te begrijpen. Heel apart. Veel aparter dan het onderwerp op zich.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dat Jezus gezegd zou hebben dat "niemand bij de Vader kan komen dan door mij" wil nog niet zeggen dat hij zichzelf als Gd reken. Ook niet als hij zei "Ik ben de weg, de waarheid en het leven." Johannes 14:28: "Gij hebt gehoord dat ik tot U heb gezegd: Ik ga heen en Ik kom tot u [terug]. Indien gij liefhadt, zoudt gij u verheugen dat Ik heenga naar de Vader, want de Vader is groter dan Ik." lijkt mij duidelijke taal spreken.<...>


Je gaat nu met bijbelteksten aantonen dat Jezus niet de zoon van god is? 
Beschouwen Christenen Jezus als de zoon van god, ja of nee? Zo ja, en het antwoord is ja, dan zijn er minimaal twee goden. Eentje van de moslims en de Joden zonder zoon Jezus en eentje van de Christenen met zoon Jezus.
Waarom is het voor jou eigenlijk van belang dat Christenen, moslims en Joden dezelfde god delen? Jij erkent toch noch het nieuwe testament noch de koran? Anders was je wel Christen of moslim geweest. Voor Christenen en moslims liggen de zaken anders, want die kijken ahw. terug en bouwen voort op het OT.

----------


## ronald

> Je gaat nu met bijbelteksten aantonen dat Jezus niet de zoon van god is? 
> Beschouwen Christenen Jezus als de zoon van god, ja of nee? Zo ja, en het antwoord is ja, dan zijn er minimaal twee goden. Eentje van de moslims en de Joden zonder zoon Jezus en eentje van de Christenen met zoon Jezus.
> Waarom is het voor jou eigenlijk van belang dat Christenen, moslims en Joden dezelfde god delen? Jij erkent toch noch het nieuwe testament noch de koran? Anders was je wel Christen of moslim geweest. Voor Christenen en moslims liggen de zaken anders, want die kijken ahw. terug en bouwen voort op het OT.


Ik als orthodoxe Jood moet jou vertellen dat de Getuigen dat niet zo accepteren? Vreemd allemaal. Maar jouw conclussie slaat theologisch ook nergens op.

----------


## ronald

> Baron,
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ga er een paar dagen tussenuit. Wat betreft de vragen over Christendom/drie-eenheid, Ronald en Ayt kunnen die prima beantwoorden.
> 
> 
> Hawa/Julien/Ronald en Ayt ook bedankt.
> 
> 
> Groetjes Snow


Snowwhite, een prettige en succesvolle "tussenuit".

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je gaat nu met bijbelteksten aantonen dat Jezus niet de zoon van god is? 
> Beschouwen Christenen Jezus als de zoon van god, ja of nee? Zo ja, en het antwoord is ja, dan zijn er minimaal twee goden. Eentje van de moslims en de Joden zonder zoon Jezus en eentje van de Christenen met zoon Jezus.
> Waarom is het voor jou eigenlijk van belang dat Christenen, moslims en Joden dezelfde god delen? Jij erkent toch noch het nieuwe testament noch de koran? Anders was je wel Christen of moslim geweest. Voor Christenen en moslims liggen de zaken anders, want die kijken ahw. terug en bouwen voort op het OT.
> 
> 
> Ik als orthodoxe Jood moet jou vertellen dat de Getuigen dat niet zo accepteren? Vreemd allemaal. Maar jouw conclussie slaat theologisch ook nergens op.


Van mij moet je natuurlijk helemaal niets. De conclusie ("minimaal twee goden. Eentje van de moslims en de Joden zonder zoon Jezus en eentje van de Christenen met zoon Jezus") is onweerlegbaar, ongeacht wat jij er theologisch of anderszins van vindt. De conclusie komt in jouw specifieke geval alleen dan te vervallen wanneer je het Christendom in zijn huidige vorm eenduidig verwerpt.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het hedendaagse Christendom bestaat uit de volgende kernpunten:
> - Jezus is de zoon van god;
> - god is Vader - Zoon - Heilige geest;
> - Jezus is aan het kruis gestorven voor onze zonden.
> Als de Islam deze drie zaken verwerpt, verwerpt de Islam het hedendaagse Christendom. Ik vind het bijzonder hoe je er consequent in slaagt dit verkeerd/niet te begrijpen. Heel apart. Veel aparter dan het onderwerp op zich.


de christelijke geloofsbelijdenis bevat wel meer kernpunten.. maar goed, dat doet er verder niet toe.. ik kan jou blijkbaar niet aan je verstand brengen dat de islaam slechts een aantal punten uit het christendom verwerpt maar daarmee niet gelijk het hele christendom verwerpt..

het probleem met jou is dat je steeds probeert een kloof te graven tussen de religies.. je bent gefixeerd op de verschillen en baseert daar je stellingen op.. dat botst met bijvoorbeeld ronald, snowwhite en mij want wij kijken juist naar de overeenkomsten en vinden de verschillen van ondergeschikt belang..

----------


## naam

> wij kijken juist naar de overeenkomsten en vinden de verschillen van ondergeschikt belang..



Maak er dan maar n nieuwe goddienst van zou ik zeggen. Als de verschillen toch niet zo veel uitmaken?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Het hedendaagse Christendom bestaat uit de volgende kernpunten:
> - Jezus is de zoon van god;
> - god is Vader - Zoon - Heilige geest;
> - Jezus is aan het kruis gestorven voor onze zonden.
> Als de Islam deze drie zaken verwerpt, verwerpt de Islam het hedendaagse Christendom. Ik vind het bijzonder hoe je er consequent in slaagt dit verkeerd/niet te begrijpen. Heel apart. Veel aparter dan het onderwerp op zich.
> 
> ...


Kernpunten is bij nader inzien veel te zwak uitgedrukt. Samenvatting van het christelijke geloofsgoed (een bijbeltekst): "Want alzo lief had God de wereld Dat hij gaf Zijn enige Zoon Opdat een ieder die in Hem gelooft Niet verloren gaat Maar het eeuwige leven heeft". 
Christenen geloven dat de zoon van god aan het kruis gestorven is voor onze zonden. Alleen wie dat volledig aanvaard, komt in de hemel want die persoon zijn zijn/haar zonden vergeven. 
Voorgaande is niet zozeer een kernpunt alswel een samenvatting van het Christelijke geloofsgoed. Jij verwerpt elk aspect (zoon van god, het offer van god, kruisdood, gestorven voor onze zonden) daarvan. Daarmee verwerp je het Christendom volledig.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Maak er dan maar n nieuwe goddienst van zou ik zeggen. Als de verschillen toch niet zo veel uitmaken?


_Mutually exclusive._

----------


## naam

> _Mutually exclusive._



Kennelijk valt dat wel mee volgens de prikkers hier. Hier en daar een detail met een profeet meer of minder en dan hebben we het wel gehad. Daar moet toch overheen te komen zijn. 

Dat een Christen in de verkeerde god gelooft doet er kennelijk niet meer zo toe. Het Hindoeisme en de natuurgoddiensten en godsdiensten die voorouders aanbidden zullen nu wel de echte verkeerde godsdiensten zijn.


Dat door de duivel in het spel te betrekken ook nog een extra god (van de onderwereld en van de stoute mensen) is gecreerd, wordt door de moslims en de Christenen kennelijk over het hoofd gezien. Dat er 240.000 mensen per dag sterven en daarvan de niet Moslims (zo'n 180.000) niet in het paradijs komen, wordt ook weggewuifd of niet over zo over nagedacht. 
Al die vromen in de hemel die kijken naar al dat eeuwige gemartel in het hel, tja het zal je dagbesteding maar worden. Sterker nog, je zult maar de god zijn die dat op zijn geweten heeft. De duivel heeft meer te doen dan god zelf.

----------


## ronald

> Maak er dan maar n nieuwe goddienst van zou ik zeggen. Als de verschillen toch niet zo veel uitmaken?


Een soort communistische boodschap of zo? Of gewoon Hollands eenheidsworst? Saaie hap stel je voor.... Het is ook moeilijk om in enig pluriformiteit een universalistische gemeenschappelijk deler van monotheistische Gdsdiensten te kunnen zien en accepteren.

----------


## naam

> Een soort communistische boodschap of zo? Of gewoon Hollands eenheidsworst? Saaie hap stel je voor.... Het is ook moeilijk om in enig pluriformiteit een universalistische gemeenschappelijk deler van monotheistische Gdsdiensten te kunnen zien en accepteren.


Wat is er op tegen, op een gemeenschappelijke godsdienst? Heb je echt als serieus argument daarvoor dat het dan een saaie hap wordt?

----------


## Hawa

Ik moet hier niet aan denken, gemeenschappelijk? Ik ben een individu. Ik kan niet in de massa denken, ik word hier ziek van...Een godsdienst is nooit gemeenschappelijk. Er zijn altijd die mensen die uitgekotst worden, die al anders zijn, dan moet een godsdienst meer vrijheden bieden, maar dat doen ze niet,de katholieken al niet, de islam, met hun moefties al niet, en de protestanten dus ook al niet...Een excuus van al die halve garen is wel gewenst...Ook de politiek is hetzelfde aan die dogmatische godsdiensten,zoals het communisme van Stalin...
En al die splintergroeperingen op deze aarde, die denken, dat zij die ware doelstellingen bezigen, maar dat kan nooit de waarheid zijn.
Waarheden zijn misschien wel waar, maar van anders denkenden dus ook...
Een kind vraagt de raarste dingen, als volwassen mens zit je met je handen in je haar, en weet nieteens een vraag te beantwoordden aan je eigen kind..?
Dan, als het geloof om de hoek komt kijken, is die kind al gelijk een vervelend en onhandelbaar kind, of ze zoeken de zondebok, aan hun eigen frustraties wel in hun eigen kind...
Als je denkt dat god er niet kan zijn, heb je al een probleem, en als je zegt die ware god is er wel, heb je ook een probleem.
Als je zegt dat je familie heilig is, heb je dus ook een probleem..
Niemand kan heilig zijn, een huwelijk ook dus niet, maar wel een kind die is wel weer heilig, die moet nog ontdekken toch?
Een godsdienst voor de liefde kan ook niet heilig zijn, omdat de mens van nature jaloers is, en moet wedijveren met iemand anders, omzich zelf op een voetstuk te gaan zetten.
In de media zie je die verschijnselen elke dag wel weer, het gaat constant over de islam problematiek, en ik wordt hier echt rap gaar van.
Zelfs het goddelijke boek dat Abdollah heeft geschreven, is een gewelddadig boek in die ogen van de PVV(partij voor de vrijhijd).
Elke scheet die je laat, is niet die scheet aan die andere scheet cultuur.
Ik wordt hier dus scheidt en scheidt ziek van...
De koran is een geweldadig boek, de bijbel dus ook, en de thora dus ook...
Het wedijveren is in volle gang, terwijl het wapen gekletter gewoon door gaat.
Het monddood maken dus ook.
En met heeft het altijd over het geld, het belastinggeld,waarvan een dubieus boek zoals de koran, gekwalifiseerd wordt, door herr Wilders, en dat ook het begrijpelijke aan de koran een stom, en verwerpelijk boek moet zijn, van onze belasting centen, voorgeschreven aan de hermandat, dat ze misschien de cultuur van die moslims een keer kunnen vatten en begrijpen.
Achja........
Men zeikt maar wat.....
Elke dag zeikt men wat af....
Gemeenschappelijke vrede is er dus wel...Mar die vrede wordt getorpedeerd door al die anderen in die onvrede...Al die mensen die god aanhangen zijn arm, en willen dat god hun uit hun armoede spiraal halen, of niet die junamie aan golf,of een aardbeving,of een grove epedemie aan vele slachtoffers...
Leven is niet zomaar leven...De meerderheid aan kinderen leven onder de armoede grens,leven als slavenkinderen,weten niet welke dag morgen zal brengen....Of ze zijn slachtoffertjes aan de seks industrie, aan de maffia..
De hele geldspiraal is al aan de maffia, aan hun met hun wet aan regels en manipuleren in levensverzekeringen,waarvan je als spaarder dus geen dubbeltje van krijgt.
Ieder mens zit met zijn handen in hun haar, zonder godsdienst,of met,of met een andere levensovertuiging,of je bent een vrijdenker, die doet het ook goed, maar we worden al met al verneukt....
En dat gaat al jaren zo door....We zien door de bomen het bos niet meer, en kalgen heel wat af, en terwijl al die mensen die niks hebben, nog steeds hoop hebben..Hoop doet leven...Dat is het geloof, Hoop doet leven...Inscha Allah!

----------


## ronald

> Wat is er op tegen, op een gemeenschappelijke godsdienst? Heb je echt als serieus argument daarvoor dat het dan een saaie hap wordt?


Moet je mij eigenlijk niet vragen maar die andere miljarden die na het Jodendom iets anders zijn begonnen. Waarom kan ik mij enigszins wel voorstellen. Het pakketje 613 ge- en verboden aan de Joden opgedragen was voor een groot aantal "te zwaar" zal ik maar zeggen. Had ook niet gehoeven hoor, maar dat is een andere zaak. Zo vormde men een eigen religie gebaseerd op het monotheisme met eigen tradities, voorkeuren, leerstellingen en accenten. Het Christendom in de leer is vrij "liefdevol". De leer richt zich op liefde, barmhartigheid, open staan, en dwingt de Christen tot openstaan naar de medemens en liefdadigheid te doen. De Islam is vrij strikt de wet volgend. De leer richt zich op het strikt nakomen en uitvoeren van de wet. Het dwingt de mens ristricties aan te brengen. Qua aard van de twee groepen beleiders, past het ook beter. De koude Westers mens tegenover de warme M-oosterse mens. De leer ziet in de behoefte een bepaalde tegendruk te geven aan de aard van die mens. Een meer in balans zijnde weg is de Middenweg. Binnen het Christendom komt ook het fenomeen klooster voor, alwaar men zich zeer ingetogen en strikt leeft. Bepaalde behoeftes krijgen een speelveld. Zo naar de andere kant ook fenomenen binnen de Islam. Het intellect leidt het hart. Aan beide kanten werkt men naar een middenweg. De basis van het Jodendom is gericht op aan de ene kant de rechter kant, de kant van "de liefde" en de linkerkant, de kant van het gestrenge. Een ware synthese verkrijg je door die twee te combineren en op het middenpad te zitten.Dit in het algemeen zo. Innerlijk blijft het natuurlijk een individuele zaak. 
Saai wordt het wanneer je geen verscheidenheid van mensen erkent. Ieder individu en ook ieder "volk" heeft zijn karakteristieken en dat maakt de eenheid in verscheidenheid des te uitdagender. De ander hoeft niet zo te zijn als ik en ik niet zoals de ander. Er zijn meerdere wegen die naar Rome of Mekka leiden en er zijn eveneens meerdere wegen die naar de hemel leiden.
Binnen het Jodendom heb je de verscheidenheid van de "Litouwse" kijk dat zich sterk richt op studie van de Tora en de Chassidische, gericht op gebed, geestdrift en vreugde. Niet dat een van deze elementen bij de ander niet zou voorkomen. Het is een kwestie van accenten leggen. Uiteindelijk is het zoals Hawa zegt: een individuele kwestie.

----------


## naam

> Qua aard van de twee groepen beleiders, past het ook beter. De koude Westers mens tegenover de warme M-oosterse mens. De leer ziet in de behoefte een bepaalde tegendruk te geven aan de aard van die mens. Een meer in balans zijnde weg is de Middenweg.


Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt, maar je brengt een hoop onbewezen vooronderstellingen en hypothesen over koude en warme mensen en dat daarom zo de godsdiensten verschillende accenten hebben gekregen. Kan zijn, maar het zijn hypothesen en zeker niet empirisch onderzocht door echte wetenschappers  :Wink: . 

Daarnaast is het Chistendom niet alleen een westerse goddienst, maar vooral ook een zuidelijke godsdienst. Ik kan je verzekeren dat de Spanjaarden en Italianen ook zeer warme temperamentvolle mensen zijn. Net zoals de mensen in Zuid Amerika en Mexico waar iedereen zowat katholiek is. Het generaliseren van gehele bevolkingsgroepen op het apsect warmte vind ik overigens sowieso een beetje gek.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Zo vormde men een eigen religie gebaseerd op het monotheisme met eigen tradities, voorkeuren, leerstellingen en accenten. Het Christendom in de leer is vrij "liefdevol". De leer richt zich op liefde, barmhartigheid, open staan, en dwingt de Christen tot openstaan naar de medemens en liefdadigheid te doen.<...>


Juist de Islam profileert zich als de religie van barmhartigheid. Christendom draait vnl. om naastenliefde. Je hebt natuurlijk wel gelijk in dat er sprake is van verschillende religies.



> <...>De Islam is vrij strikt de wet volgend. De leer richt zich op het strikt nakomen en uitvoeren van de wet.<...>


Dat lijkt me eerder van toepassing op de Joodse religie. Een ruig volk, Joden, dat ze zo'n strenge religie nodig hebben.

----------


## ronald

> Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt, maar je brengt een hoop onbewezen vooronderstellingen en hypothesen over koude en warme mensen en dat daarom zo de godsdiensten verschillende accenten hebben gekregen. Kan zijn, maar het zijn hypothesen en zeker niet empirisch onderzocht door echte wetenschappers . 
> 
> Daarnaast is het Chistendom niet alleen een westerse goddienst, maar vooral ook een zuidelijke godsdienst. Ik kan je verzekeren dat de Spanjaarden en Italianen ook zeer warme temperamentvolle mensen zijn. Net zoals de mensen in Zuid Amerika en Mexico waar iedereen zowat katholiek is. Het generaliseren van gehele bevolkingsgroepen op het apsect warmte vind ik overigens sowieso een beetje gek.


Duik eens wat meer in antropologische studies omtrent "volksaarden". Wanneer je de ontstaansgeschiedenissen van de diverse religies bekijkt, dit vergelijkt met de diverse volkeren die die religies zijn gaan omhelsen, dan kun je iets zeggen over de aard en behoefte van die groepen en de aangenomen (indit geval) religies. Waarom heeft in het MO de Islam zich zo kunnen uitbreiden en is het Christendom minder tot de beleving gaan spreken? Om met Charlus opmerking "Juist de Islam profileert zich als de religie van barmhartigheid." te beginnen, de volksaard is meer in deze richting, rachman, en om een bepaalde balans te creeren spreekt de striktheid en wetten van de Islam aan. Ook het Jodendom kent een vrij wettische manier van leven, maar die is juist zeer gekoppeld aan het volk De Joden en het Heilige Land. Het Christendom legt veel nadruk op "naastenliefde" waar mi barmhartigheid een deel van uitmaakt, omdat dat een zekere balans brengt. Natuurlijk zijn Zuideuropeanen al een heel stuk "warmer" dan Noordeuropeanen maar het ging om het begrip "naastenliefde". Hoe kan in Italie of Griekenland of Romenie waar de mensen "warm" zijn toch ook een grote onderlinge stijd voorkomen? Ik chargeer een beetje want uiteindelijk is een ieder een combinatie van van alles. Het gaat hier om de aard van Het Christendom en De Islam. Beiden leggen op verschillende zaken accenten maar opereren uiteindelijk beiden vanuit een monotheistisch Gdsbeeld. 
In de Kabbala staat een linker- en een rechterkant tegenover elkaar. Een synthese van beiden is de gulden middenweg die te prefereren is, maar niet apart kan bestaan zonder die twee uitersten. Beiden zijn afkomstig en gericht naar Gd. De mens brengt met behulp van zijn verstand een synthese aan gebaseerd op zijn behoeftes en tekortkomingen alsmede zijn sterke punten en natuur. Een mens die van nature een open, gul karakter heeft is gebaat om zich enigszins te laten beteugelen door een door zijn intellect opgeroepen gestrengheid opdat hij zichzelf niet zal verliezen of laat misbruiken.

Het Jodendom is evenals de Islam vrij strikt en wettisch. Misschien wel meer omdat de 613 ge- en verboden veel regels eisen en dat daardoor de indruk wordt gewekt dat het star zou zijn. Echter de basis van het Jodendom is zoals Hillel uitte: Houd van je medemens net zoals je van jezelf houdt en de rest (van de Tora) is bijzaak. "Ruig" volk zou ik het niet noemen. Integendeel. Misschien wel wild, maar "wildheid" heeft in zijn aard enthousiastme en opofferingsgezindheid in zich en dat zou een voorwaarde kunnen zijn om Gd op de joodse manier te dienen.

----------


## naam

> Natuurlijk zijn Zuideuropeanen al een heel stuk "warmer" dan Noordeuropeanen maar het ging om het begrip "naastenliefde". Hoe kan in Italie of Griekenland of Romenie waar de mensen "warm" zijn toch ook een grote onderlinge stijd voorkomen?


Wat bedoel je hiermee. Over welke onderlinge strijd heb je het?
Is er alleen onderlinge strijd in Itali, Roemeni en Griekeland en niet in Marokko, Tunesi, Egypte en SA? 

Atropologisch ben ik redelijk op de hoogte, maar ik zie geen wetenschappelijk bewijs voor je bewering dat ruige volken een strenge godsdienst nodig hebben. 

De connectie die jij wil leggen tussen volksaard en godsdienst kan wel gevoelsmatig iets hebben, maar is wel typisch aangezien er maar n godsdienst gelijk kan hebben.

----------


## ronald

> Wat bedoel je hiermee. Over welke onderlinge strijd heb je het?
> Is er alleen onderlinge strijd in Itali, Roemeni en Griekeland en niet in Marokko, Tunesi, Egypte en SA? 
> 
> Atropologisch ben ik redelijk op de hoogte, maar ik zie geen wetenschappelijk bewijs voor je bewering dat ruige volken een strenge godsdienst nodig hebben. 
> 
> De connectie die jij wil leggen tussen volksaard en godsdienst kan wel gevoelsmatig iets hebben, maar is wel typisch aangezien er maar n godsdienst gelijk kan hebben.


Wanneer je naar Italie kijkt dan zul je vele vetes kunnen tegenkomen tussen mensen onderling, dorpen, groepen, organisaties (ook religieuze) die al vele jaren bestaan. Hoe is dit te rijmen met "de naastenliefde"? Juist in die landen worden deze vetes met veel passie uitgevochten of in stand gehouden. In Romenie is het niet anders.
De volksaard van Noordafrikanen is beduidend anders. 

Het was Charlus' woordkeuze om Joden "ruige" volk te noemen. Ik had het meer over "koude" en "warme" mensen. Vrijuitend en strikte. Uiteraard is deze indeling niet zo strikt dat het voor individuen de andere uitsluit. We spreken over de globale sfeer van het Christendom en de Islam. Het ligt in de menselijke natuur om een tegenhangende gemis te zoeken binnen het karakter om er een bepaalde balans te krijgen. Iemand die "vrijgevig" is zal proberen te leren meer strikt te zijn om zijn vrijgevigheid te beteugelen opdat hij er niet onder zal lijden. Iemand die "strikt", "gepast" is, zal moeite moeten doen om meer open te moeten zijn om ook een goede balans te krijgen. Je kunt het voor mijn part Yin-Yang noemen. In de Kabbala spreekt men over Chessed en Gewoera en Tiferet is de goede balans van de synthese tussen deze twee.
Gdsdienstig gezien wordt ook deze "volksaard" voorzien van handvaten om tot een balans te komen. 
Dat n Hdsdiens "gelijk" kan hebben is natuurlijk onzin. Er zijn meerdere wegen die naar de hemel leiden en in princiepe bewandelt ieder mens zijn eigen weg. De Gddelijke opdracht is individueel. Binnen n Gdsdienst kan er zeker ook grote verschillen voorkomen. Bekijk de Gereformeerden en bv de Pinksterbeweging. Zo kun je dat ook aantreffen in de Islam en in het Jodendom zoals ik al schreef. Dat doet niets af aan de essentie van het geloof en in breedere zin de essentie van monotheistische Gdsdiensten. Het heeft te maken met tradities en aard. Of wil je stellen dat de Gereformeerden en de Pinksterbeweging andere geloven zijn? Als ik al stel dat het Jodendom, het Christendom en de Islam allen monotheistische Gdsdiensten zijn die binnen het universalistisch denken gelijkwaardig zijn. Daarnaast bestaat de Noachiedisch Gdsdienst dat zich richt op het verbond die Gd maakte tussen Hem en de mensheid waarin het minimum van menselijke moraal is opgeschreven om een rechtvaardig mens te zijn.

----------


## Hawa

Is het niet zo. Armoede maakt mensen slecht in hun doen en laten. Heeft amoede ook met je geloof te maken?
Ik denk dat armoede eerder onder de noemer valt in het denken over goed en kwaad. Over vooroordelen,wat de Boer niet kent dat vreet hij niet. Achterdocht en hebzucht zit ook in de menselijke ziel verkondigt.
Alle geloven zijn goed, mits je de armoede bestrijdt,ipv van indoctrinatie,uitsluitingen en aanpassingen van andere cultuurvolkeren.
Zoals b.v. die stam, die nomadenstam in Brazilie,in het Amazonegebied.
Deze stam is zeer zeker niet arm,zien er goed uit, geloven niet in een God zoals in onze beschaafde wereld. (wat is nu beschaving).
Deze stam loopt nog blood met een lendendoek om de middel,schieten met pijl en boog, en gebruiken nog speren. Verven zig met natuurlijke kleurstoffen,om zich te uitten tegen agressors, zoals onze beschaving nu eenmaal is geworden...Geld is God, en God is nu eenmaal het geld dat telt.
De mens gebruikt altijd een zelfde soort stam,om die stam privileges te gaan geven, om hun eigen mensen af te doen slachtten.
Dat zien we dus hier in het Amazonegebied,gelegen tussen Brazilie en Peru.
Dan kom ik weer terug op de arme sloebers die gebruikt worden om anderen af te slachtten..En dat gaat er wreed aan toe, ogen uitprikken,de vingers af gaan snijden,tong eruit gesneden,en noem maar op.....
Als ik de laatste berichten uit Kenia hoor, gaan de vrouwen daar weer op de brandstapel,zoals hier is gebeurd in Europa,christelijke gebiedsdelen dus.
Mensen met het geld kunnen hele stammen manipuleren, en dan onder het noemer van hun eigen geloof, het geld geloof...
Zoals in Ambon,eiland van Indonesie ook is gebeurd, onder de VOC compagnie..
In Ambon heerste ook geen armoede. Alleen er viel iets te halen,en hierdoor moesten die mensen wel protestants gaan worden,ipv katholiek of moslim.
Dit hele rariteiten kabinet herhaalde zich in die treinkaping in de punt. De strijders die vechten voor een terugkeer naar Ambon. Maar die treinkapers zijn allemaal christenen en vechten dus voor niets.
De Nederlandse politiek doet niks, en heeft Ambon op een gewelddadige manier onderdrukt...Het is pijnlijk maar waar.
Zelfs de moedjahedien komt daar in Ambon even de regeltjes uitleggen aan die moslims die daar wonen, en die vredelievende moslims willen geen bloedvergieten meer,ze willen samen met die christenen in vrede leven.
Armoede wordt veroorzaakt door onderdrukking. 
In Nederland b.v. in Friesland,werden de mensen die in armoede leefden,en niet van de kerk waren,helemaal niet geholpen, ook niet met een brood.
Het communisme,en het socialisme is er niet voor niets,als tegen argument voor die onderdrukkende kerk.
In het midden-oosten zie je die verwikkelingen dus ook, zie maar naar Egypte,naar Syrie b.v.
OOk in Afrika vierde het communisme hoogtij,vooral die koude oorlog.
Zelfs in Amerika werd het communisme in de ban gelegd, onschuldige mensen werden al van communise uitgesloten.(Mc Carthy tijd).
In Nederland werden mensen met communistische sympathieeen, uitgesloten op een goede baan.
Nu zitten we dus in 2008, en we zitten nog steeds in een geweldspiraal, maar dan onder religie....
Het vrije woord....embryo onderzoek,om borstkankercel te elimineren...
Het woord van God is nog steeds heilig, de scheppings therorie...
Het motto we mogen elkaar geen pijn doen, met die vrije woord aan cartoons b.v.
Dus maw moet ik altijd maar letten op de pijn van iemand anders?
Waar zit die pijngrens dan wel niet..
een...in Brazilie mogen ze de primitieve mens gewoon uitmoorden, voor hun eigen geld gewin...
twee.....fiat aan de inval in Irak was ook klip en klaar onder Balkenende....
drie.....het kwaadaardige gen dat borstkanker veroorzaakt,kan door embryonaal onderzoek worden geelimineerd,maar de christelijke kerk wil dit niet...oeverloos debat...aan heilige huisjes...
vier....gelukkig heeft de Nederlandse regering een verbod gesteld voor de clusterbom...
vijf...eerwraken bestaan in dit land nieteens, het zijn crime passional..
zes.....armoede bestaat echt, vooral in dit land,geestelijke armoede...
zeven...de dag waarop God de wereld heeft geschapen..

een twee drie vier een hoedje van papier...
we leren niks
we willen niet leren.

Het papier is heilig in het schrift
de pen
de taal.

Maar de vogels in de wei
van hier naar daar
vliegen in vogelvluchten.

De vissen zwemmen in de zee
in die oeverloze zee aan golf
aan mysterie
aan die einder aan het uiterste.

De Zon en de Maan
en onze Aarde.

Ja onze Aarde!
 :tover:

----------


## ronald

> Zoals in Ambon,eiland van Indonesie ook is gebeurd, onder de VOC compagnie..
> In Ambon heerste ook geen armoede. Alleen er viel iets te halen,en hierdoor moesten die mensen wel protestants gaan worden,ipv katholiek of moslim.
> Dit hele rariteiten kabinet herhaalde zich in die treinkaping in de punt. De strijders die vechten voor een terugkeer naar Ambon. Maar die treinkapers zijn allemaal christenen en vechten dus voor niets.
> De Nederlandse politiek doet niks, en heeft Ambon op een gewelddadige manier onderdrukt...Het is pijnlijk maar waar.
> Zelfs de moedjahedien komt daar in Ambon even de regeltjes uitleggen aan die moslims die daar wonen, en die vredelievende moslims willen geen bloedvergieten meer,ze willen samen met die christenen in vrede leven.
> Armoede wordt veroorzaakt door onderdrukking.



De eilanden van de Indische Archipel waren voordat de Nederlanders er kwamen hoofdzakelijk Islamitisch. Daarvoor veelal Hindoeistisch of natuurgodsdientig. De komst van de Portugezen, Engelsen en Nederlanders bracht ook het Christendom mee. Ambon was juist belangrijk voor de specerijenhandel waar de VOC mee groot is geworden en later nam de Nederlandse regering dat over. 
Ambon en Madura waren twee aparte eilanden, in zoverre, dat zij boven de adat van de sultanaten, die men eerde, maar Nederland er boven stelde. De trouw die zij toonden aan Nederland onder bv de Japanse bezetting en na de merdikka deed velen "uitwijken" naar Nederland omdat hen beloofd was eens terug te kunnen keren naar een onafhankelijk vaderland, los van de Republiek Indonesia. Valse beloftes van Nederland dus. De vele Ambonese KNIL-militairen die in de oorlog geen soldij kregen, weduwen die geen pensioenen kregen, wachten hier nog steeds op. Ik geloof dat vadertje Drees dat Soekarno cadeau gaf. Ja, je kon na honderden jaren kaalplukken natuurlijk niet met lege handen vertrekken. Ambonezen wachten nu ook nog steeds op de uitvoer van die Nederlandse belofte. Dat velen ook Christen zijn geworden, niet alleen want velen zijn gewoon Moslim, is dan niet zo vreemd.
Nu zie je dat wel vaker in Indonesie, dat Christelijke centra onder Islamitische druk komt te liggen. Er worden beperkingen opgelegd, gediscrimineerd en "gedwongen" overgaan tot de Islam. Hetzelfde met Hindoes, hoewel de meesten om het Hindoeistich Bali wonen. De Chinezen waren altijd al een aparte groep en vaak van meerdere kanten aangevallen.

----------


## Fibonaci

> Echter toen de Koran klaar was mocht er niet meer van dergelijke veranderingen plaatsvinden. Sindsdien gelden voor Moslims nog altijd dezelfde regels.


Waarom zou vanaf Moham pas alles bevroren zijn?

----------


## Hawa

Ik reageer op Ronald,die weer op mij reageert over Ambon.
In eerste plaats bedankt voor je uiteenzetting, maar hier heb ik weer mijn bedenkingen bij.
Je zegt dat islam zieltjes wil winnen,onder die andere cultuurvolkeren,zelfde volk,maar versplinterd in opgelegde religies,zoals islam,hindoe,en christen zijn.
Indonesie is een natuurvolk,in verschillende eilanden.
Als je het boek gaat lezen: het verdriet van Ambon,net uit in de boekwinkel, dan zie je het heel anders...
Islam heeft niet bloed aan haar handen in die VOC-tijden maar hoofdzakelijk de Nederlanders met hun VOC-mentalieit,die die cultuurvolkeren met het zwaard gingen onderdrukken, ook ging men ontvolken,zoals de Amerikanen later dus deden in Vietnam.(ook christelijk toch).
Een volk die gebukt ligt onder de onderdrukkingen van de VOC-compagnie,en het cultuurvolk die keer op keer zijn geloof ging vervalsen in die geloof waarbij ze beter van werden...Nouja beter.....
In Nederland is het zo onder de Molukkers in bepaalde steden alhier, dat daar door die verschepingen die christenen waren en ook moslims..No problem!
Maar na die elfde september, en die moord aanslag op Theo van Gogh, het islam debat, en die Wilders hype, leven die bevolkingsgroepen in angst.
De voornamelijke strijders van het RMS..of die zogenaamde KNil militairen die op de hand van de Nederlandse regering waren, en onder valse beloftes hier naar toe zijn gekomen,heeft die strijd geen enkele zin meer.
Geen enkele zin meer, vooral in Ambon zelf. Men zit niet te wachten op zogenaamde vrijheidstrijders die het land weer in die bloed spiraal doen veranderen, zoals ook de moslimstrijders niet welkom meer zijn, in een land dat zo broos is, als een bros reep.
Men kan de moslimbevolking in Ambon niks kwalijk nemen, die zijn altijd al moslims gebleven door dik en dun. Die anderen die privileges gingen krijgen, en vooral gedwongen werden, om vooral maar protestants te gaan worden, is van andere orde.
Met andere woorden die hele Molukse bevolkingsgroep in Nederland is zeer religieus...
De meerderheid is christen en een kleine minderheid aan moslim.
Terwijl die cultuurvolk zowaar christelijk of moslim, in hun eigen land,broeder en zustervolkeren zijn,en willen zijn.
Maar ook door corruptie die ook door het westen is ingesteld,vooral die privileges,voorkeur geven aan b.v. het aan christen zijn, en de banen weggeven aan hun, en dan aan een minderheid aan christenzijn is toebedeeld, en waarop de radicale islam nu haar invloedt op uit oefent,is niet aan willekeur....(die mensen willen niet, geen oorlog, geen arpartijdheid,ze willen leven met zijn allen).
Het rampzalige gedrag aan het westen en ook aan de sovjetunie, die haar eigen moslimgebieden willen overheersen,zet toch kwaad bloed?
De oorlogen in Afghanistan, die nog steeds bezig zijn, onder het nummer aan democratische normen en waarden, en toekomst gaan brengen aan een volk, waarmen niks te zoeken heeft, zet kwaad bloed, onder de Talibaan, en Alqaida.
Dit is door gesijpeld naar Ambon en Indonesie, waarbij onschuldige mensen in discotheken zijn vermoord door bomgordels...
Het wrede aan het christendom is zelfs die wrede aan koers aan extreme moslims,die hun eigen volk kastijdt, en uitlevert aan een koers die ontwikkelt tot een ramp koers..
Gelukkig in Ambon hebben de leiders van zowaar moslims en christenen die koers wel door, en hun eigen jeugd in de gaten gaan houden voor een verdere koers aan ramp.
Ze hebben echter geen behoefte aan b.v. RMS-strijders,die de boel weer op de kop gaan zetten, voor hun eigen ideologie aan strijdt, en vrijheden,die nergens meer op slaan. (dat is kwestie aan Nederlandse geschiedenis en deskundigen die een keer, een kaars moeten uit gaan doven, waarvan die hele VOC bloed aan haar handen heeft, en het geloof predikt voor hun eigen gewin aan die nootmuskat,foelie, kaneel, en waaruit een cultuurvolk zoals Ambon in bloed is gesmoord,een land plat gebrand,ontvolkingen, en een koers vanuit het evangelie,dat nog erger is aan islam gelovigen...
Maar als je christen bent, en zo opgevoedt, krijg je je informatie vanuit die zelfde koers aan ware geloof aan christendom....
Natuurvolkeren zitten niet te springen over nog een keer een verdeel en heers koers....Ze willen vrede......Met zijn allen.....
Zowaar ze vroeger ook al leefden, de een eet een varken, de andere een Geit, of en Koe, allemaal heilige dieren.
Het bord aan de moslim wordt nooit gebruikt voor varkens vlees, en respect is hier alom...
Alleen wij, hier in Nederland kunnen veel leren van die Natuurvolkeren,die willen in vrede leven,ook al die Ambonnesen, en al die Indonesiers willen in Vrede leven...
En al die moslims in Nederland, uit verschillende landen aan onderdrukking, willen in Vrede leven....
Maar de christenen maken er een potje van....
Nog steeds maakt het christendom de moslim slecht.....
Ik snap hier geen yota van.....Keer op keer maar weer.....
En de joden dan....die holocaust.....
De Molukse mens,vervoert in 1951, met die valse beloftes aan onwaarheden, werden met zijn allen gepropt in die voormalige concentratie kampen, en Vugt, en in Westerbork, en op een natuurgebied in Fogtloo..
Ik heb die mensen lief, ik heb iedereen lief, maar waarom achterdocht aan al die onschuldige moslims, die ooit christenen werden, en dan weer moslim..
Geloof is aan geld, niet aan waarde en normen,zoals die Balekenende zegt: waar is die VOC mentaliteit gebleven!!!
Schande aan het christendom...
Schande aan al die mensen die anderen onderdrukken en misprijsen, terwijl islam cultuur een waarachtige cultuur is aan normen waarde, en liefde en vrijheden, en ook nog vrijheden bieden voor al die andere gelovigen...
Dat staat in koran....Iedereen mag haar/zijn geloof bezigen met respect aan al die anderen aan geloof, zowaar Jezus net zo heilig is aan Moahmmed, maar God is een..Inscha Allah! :duim:

----------


## naam

> Wanneer je naar Italie kijkt dan zul je vele vetes kunnen tegenkomen tussen mensen onderling, dorpen, groepen, organisaties (ook religieuze) die al vele jaren bestaan. Hoe is dit te rijmen met "de naastenliefde"? Juist in die landen worden deze vetes met veel passie uitgevochten of in stand gehouden. In Romenie is het niet anders.
> De volksaard van Noordafrikanen is beduidend anders.


Hoe is deze anders. Zijn er geen vetes in Noord Afrika. Over welke vetes heb je het overigens. Kun je een voorbeeld geven van die vetes, want ik ken er geen.

Welke vetes zijn er in Roemenie? Je noemt Spanje niet, ook een katholiek land, zijn daar ook vetes? Zuid Amerika, ook veel katholieken, zijn daar vetes? 
Zonder enig bewijs zit je zaken te beweren, en clichs over hele bevolkinggroepen te gooien. 

Kom eens met inhoudelijk bewijs, waar zijn die vetes en wie doen er aan mee. Heb je bewijs dat er Noord Afrika geen vetes zijn, door een andere volksaard?

----------


## Fibonaci

> Schande aan het christendom...
> Schande aan al die mensen die anderen onderdrukken en misprijsen, terwijl islam cultuur een waarachtige cultuur is aan normen waarde, en liefde en vrijheden, en ook nog vrijheden bieden voor al die andere gelovigen...
> Dat staat in koran....Iedereen mag haar/zijn geloof bezigen met respect aan al die anderen aan geloof, zowaar Jezus net zo heilig is aan Moahmmed, maar God is een..Inscha Allah!


Vandaar dat al die moslims naar westerse joodschristelijk beinvloede landen vluchten.


Helemaal duidelijk.

----------


## ronald

> Hoe is deze anders. Zijn er geen vetes in Noord Afrika. Over welke vetes heb je het overigens. Kun je een voorbeeld geven van die vetes, want ik ken er geen.
> 
> Welke vetes zijn er in Roemenie? Je noemt Spanje niet, ook een katholiek land, zijn daar ook vetes? Zuid Amerika, ook veel katholieken, zijn daar vetes? 
> Zonder enig bewijs zit je zaken te beweren, en clichs over hele bevolkinggroepen te gooien. 
> 
> Kom eens met inhoudelijk bewijs, waar zijn die vetes en wie doen er aan mee. Heb je bewijs dat er Noord Afrika geen vetes zijn, door een andere volksaard?


Overal zijn er vetes. Het Christendom echter predikt specifiek "naastenliefde". Onderling (Katholieken - Protestanten), naar buiten toe en dan hoef alleen maar de bejegening naar mijn eigen volk te bekijken, is daar niets van terug te vinden. Integendeel. Strijd onderling in Romenie tussen orthodoxen en katholieken of protestanten is er niet minder hevig. Ooit gehoord dat de sluiting of overname van de een of andere kerk een bloedbad kan aanrichten en men totaal vergeet waar de essentie om gaat? Zou "naastenliefde" niet zo hoog in het vaandel staan dan zou het een nog grotere rotzooi zijn. Ooit wel een platzak geweest in Marokko, Indonesie of Nederland? Daar geven ze letterlijk hun hele hebben en houden, hier? E1,- als je geluk hebt of twee strippen. Als je de zaken niet in zijn proporties kunt zien en in waardes kunt indelen dan stel ik voor een reis te maken met als doel de aard van de mensen te observeren.
Een beetje dom om algemene volksaard" niet te willen accepteren. Je hoeft alleen maar in n Nederland n Romenie n Tunesie 1en Indonesie te hebben gewoond om dit te herkennen. Jij juist verabsoluteert dit hele gegeven om wat aan te tonen? Dat het niet zo is? Kun je wel vinden dat dit clich is maar er zit een duidelijke waarheid in om over een volksaard te spreken.

----------


## naam

> Overal zijn er vetes. Het Christendom echter predikt specifiek "naastenliefde". Onderling (Katholieken - Protestanten), naar buiten toe en dan hoef alleen maar de bejegening naar mijn eigen volk te bekijken, is daar niets van terug te vinden. Integendeel. Strijd onderling in Romenie tussen orthodoxen en katholieken of protestanten is er niet minder hevig. Ooit gehoord dat de sluiting of overname van de een of andere kerk een bloedbad kan aanrichten en men totaal vergeet waar de essentie om gaat? Zou "naastenliefde" niet zo hoog in het vaandel staan dan zou het een nog grotere rotzooi zijn. Ooit wel een platzak geweest in Marokko, Indonesie of Nederland? Daar geven ze letterlijk hun hele hebben en houden, hier? E1,- als je geluk hebt of twee strippen. Als je de zaken niet in zijn proporties kunt zien en in waardes kunt indelen dan stel ik voor een reis te maken met als doel de aard van de mensen te observeren.
> Een beetje dom om algemene volksaard" niet te willen accepteren. Je hoeft alleen maar in n Nederland n Romenie n Tunesie 1en Indonesie te hebben gewoond om dit te herkennen. Jij juist verabsoluteert dit hele gegeven om wat aan te tonen? Dat het niet zo is? Kun je wel vinden dat dit clich is maar er zit een duidelijke waarheid in om over een volksaard te spreken.


Beetje dom om hele volken neer te zetten in clichs. In ben lang in Marokko geweest en in Tunesi en in Nederland ben je echt beter af als je platzak bent. Als je in Marokko platzak bent, heb je niets, krijg je niets. Nergens zoveel bedelaars tegengekomen als in Marokko. De overheid geeft niets, de mensen geven heeeel weinig en zeker niet hun hele hebben en houden. Ja, dat heb ik ook van de lokale bevolking en van iemand die daar jaren heeft gewoond, een antropoloog. Er is overigens ook veel racisme in Marokko, ben je iets donkerder daar, dan sta je onderaan de sociale ladder. Hoezo naastenliefde? Kijk maar eens hoe Marokko met vluchtelingen omgaat. 

Die reis heb ik al gemaakt en de mensen ook al geobserveerd en mijn conclusie is een andere dan die van jou. 


Kom nog eens met een voorbeeld van al die Vetes in Itali en Spanje. Je zegt overal zijn vetes, dus ook in Marokko? Waar is het verschil dan?

----------


## ronald

> Beetje dom om hele volken neer te zetten in clichs. In ben lang in Marokko geweest en in Tunesi en in Nederland ben je echt beter af als je platzak bent. Als je in Marokko platzak bent, heb je niets, krijg je niets. Nergens zoveel bedelaars tegengekomen als in Marokko. De overheid geeft niets, de mensen geven heeeel weinig en zeker niet hun hele hebben en houden. Ja, dat heb ik ook van de lokale bevolking en van iemand die daar jaren heeft gewoond, een antropoloog. Er is overigens ook veel racisme in Marokko, ben je iets donkerder daar, dan sta je onderaan de sociale ladder. Hoezo naastenliefde? Kijk maar eens hoe Marokko met vluchtelingen omgaat. 
> 
> Die reis heb ik al gemaakt en de mensen ook al geobserveerd en mijn conclusie is een andere dan die van jou. 
> 
> 
> Kom nog eens met een voorbeeld van al die Vetes in Itali en Spanje. Je zegt overal zijn vetes, dus ook in Marokko? Waar is het verschil dan?


Beetje dom om mijn info als cliche te bestempelen. Daar wrikt het hem.
Je bent in Nederland alleen beter af wanneer je platzak bent en overal geregistreerd bent en na 1 of 2 maanden een uitkering kunt krijgen. Ik heb het over de hulp van de gewone man die je tegenkomt. Ze laten je hier gewoon uit de bus stappen als je 10 cent te weinig bij je hebt voor een buskaartje. In Nederland heb je geen bedelaars omdat niemand ze toch niet zal geven. Het is in dit naastenlievende land zelfs verboden te bedelen. Je prat op een totaal andere golflengte. Kan jij hier gewoon ergens aanbellen en vragen of je mee kunt eten? In die landen wel. Het onderwerp is hoe gaat "Christelijk" naastenlievende Nederlanders met vreemdelingen om? Ja, ja...alllemaal netjes. Het hele systeem hier is om vreemdelingen te weren en dat doen ze heel wettelijk en heel netjes: leggen namelijk al een drempel in de uitreizende landen door geen visa af te geven tenzij je kunt aantonen dat je duizenden op je bankrekening hebt, een vaste baan, een vast adres... Hebben platzakke Nederlanders die lekker goedkoop naar India gaan last van dit soort maatregelen?

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Beetje dom om mijn info als cliche te bestempelen. Daar wrikt het hem.
> Je bent in Nederland alleen beter af wanneer je platzak bent en overal geregistreerd bent en na 1 of 2 maanden een uitkering kunt krijgen. Ik heb het over de hulp van de gewone man die je tegenkomt. Ze laten je hier gewoon uit de bus stappen als je 10 cent te weinig bij je hebt voor een buskaartje. In Nederland heb je geen bedelaars omdat niemand ze toch niet zal geven. Het is in dit naastenlievende land zelfs verboden te bedelen. Je prat op een totaal andere golflengte. Kan jij hier gewoon ergens aanbellen en vragen of je mee kunt eten? In die landen wel. Het onderwerp is hoe gaat "Christelijk" naastenlievende Nederlanders met vreemdelingen om? Ja, ja...alllemaal netjes. Het hele systeem hier is om vreemdelingen te weren en dat doen ze heel wettelijk en heel netjes: leggen namelijk al een drempel in de uitreizende landen door geen visa af te geven tenzij je kunt aantonen dat je duizenden op je bankrekening hebt, een vaste baan, een vast adres... Hebben platzakke Nederlanders die lekker goedkoop naar India gaan last van dit soort maatregelen?



Maak van die uitkering krijgen maar ruim 4 maanden van. Voordat je dat rond hebt, hebben ze je al binnenste buiten gehaald + je hele hebben en houden blootgelegd. Als enige troost krijg je bij 'rechtmatigheid' die uitkering wel met terugwerkende kracht. Zelfs mensen die geregistreerd staan en aantoonbaar platzak zijn, maar bijvoorbeeld een bankafschrift met volgnummer 2 niet kunnen overleggen, blijven platzak krijgen in naam van de naastenliefde.

----------


## Tomas

> Hebben platzakke Nederlanders die lekker goedkoop naar India gaan last van dit soort maatregelen?


Jij komt India niet in zonder voldoende centjes om in je levensonderhoud te voorzien en/of een retourticket. Zoals voor de meeste -zo niet alle- landen geldt. Nog afgezien van het feit dat een platzakke nederlander niet naar India kn. En dat lekker goedkoop al helemaal niet mogelijk is. 

Deze hier vaak voorkomende wereldvreemdheid verbaast me net zo vaak als het voorkomt.

----------


## Hawa

Als je in landen komt, en je hebt niks, krijg je het beste bed toebedeeld,of je slaapt als meisje/vrouw met andere vrouwen en kinderen in een grote bed.
Ik las een keer een boekje, een reisverhaal,over een mororrijder,die die trip maakte van Nederland,naar andere landen.
Het was bitter koud toen hij vertrok...
In dat boekje kom je overigens alleen maar leuke mensen tegen..Nouja dat komt natuurlijk ook vanwege die motor...
Toen hij het land Afghanistan aandeed, en zo aan een verkoelinkje toe was,scheen daar al een bad vol te staan met schoon water...Hij plompte er meteen in, met zijn bezwete en ongewassen lichaam...Totdat hij overal gegil hoorde,de muren trilden,zijn bad, was geen bad voor hem, maar voor de hele watervoorziening... Maar toch! De mensen bleven dus aardig, en hij die Nedrlander met zijn dikke motor schaamde zich helemaal dood.
Jammer genoeg heb ik dit boekje niet meer,uitgeleend, en zoek geraakt.
Dus leen nooit boeken uit...Ook in Nederland als je iets uitleent, krijg je het nooit terug, en te krijgt er notabene ook nog ruzie over....
De mentaliteit van mensen leer je wel, waar mee je omgaat...
Maar je hebt nu ook eenmaal die etikette, als er mensen langs komen, moet er eten zijn, voor de gast, of gasten.
En als ze willen blijven slapen, geef je aan hun het beste bed.
Ook als je die gasten liever kwijt bent dan dien je nog de koningin te zijn, en kwaadspreken, is helemaal niet aan de orde..
Uit mijn opvoeding, was iedereen welkom in mijn ouderlijke huis...Vader op de praatstoel, ik als kind erbij, en luisterde alleen, naar al die verhalen, en mijn moeder was er met thee, en de koekjes..
NU ...is het mijn kinderen bitter gesteld, die bemoeien zich dus overal mee.
Maarja die gesprekstoffen zijn nu ook eenmaal anders, dan uit mijn jeugdjaren..
Het is mooi dat je er bent.....Dat je aandacht en die liefde kan schenken aan b.v. misdeelden, maar toch....
Voor je het weet ben je een opvang huis aan een stelletje ramp debielen..
Alle volkeren op deze aarde,of ze nu je mooiste plekje aanbieden en ze hebben al niks, is gewoon islam...
Ook de christenen, en de humanisten, en al die andere gelovigen, of geen geloof, het is maar hoe je zelf bent....
Maar het viel mij wel op, in mijn tijd, dat die mensen altijd kwamen onder etens tijd.. De pot werd gewoonweg weggevreten.....Niet aan mij....
Maar ja....Lieve mensen..zijn er dus wel.....slechte dus ook(parasieten noem je die). Of die andere gasten die gouden bergen beloven, een lachertje voor mij.
Je moet het kaf van het koren gaan scheiden, maar hoe doe je dat...?
Die rampdebielen komen er bij bij niet meer in, die gouden bergen koers dus...
Mensen in psychische nood, die al gek zijn, maar nog niet zo gek, dat ik de deur voor hun neus dichtsmijt,doe ik dus ook weer niet.
Alleen ik betrap mij er welop, dat ik zogenaamd de deurbel niet hoor, en verstijft in die stoel blijf hangen, dat is ook niet leuk...
En ik pak de telefoon ook niet op, als ik geen zin heb, aan een of andere dramkeutel....
Maar het ligt niet aan geloof, maar aan cultuur, dat weet ik wel...
Alleen ik....wil wel....maar......toch...ik wil helemaal al niet mensen in mijn huis...zo erg ben ik dus geworden....Kinderen altijd welkom....maar die anderen...zoals vroeger ik ken vroeger niet eens meer, jammer......
En dan kom ik weer studenten tegen uit China, en die nodigen mij gelijk al uit..in de Supermarkt.,een praatje in het Engels over Spagettie en die saus, en over de Olympische spelen, en over de Panda Beer..
De wereld is heilig,ik hoop dat het zo blijft....
Vooral zoals ik vroeger was.....Inscha Allah!
En iedereen op Maroc.nl, zegt uiteindelijk hetzelfde, maar het typen in die tekst,komt al weer over als een waardeloze worst,en dat is ook al weer jammerlijke kost, uit je woorden van je eigen, en van anderen..
Cultuur ..afkomt.....je ziel...je zijn....je jonge leven waar alles wel kan...en dan ....is de deur even dicht...
Ik schaam mij ook.....
Maar ik bescherm mijn leven, samen met mijn kinderen...
Liefde genoeg, maar ook onvrede..over....Waarom kan die deur niet meer open zijn.,...waarom..verschuil ik mij.....
In mijnjeugd bivakeerden,studenten op mijn ouderlijke erf..Alles kon bij mijn ouders, en nu doe ik er niet aan mee?
Tijden zijn anders, ik wil wel, maar ik doe niet meer....
Ik kan niet eens mijn familie uit nodigen voor die papieren....Ik kan niks doen voor familie van herkomst....Ik voel mij verloren....
Die vrijheden waar ik van het geproeft kan niet eens meer..Niets is meer vanzelfsprekend, terwijl in die zelfde cultuur, het wapen is.....Geven en nemen..
In onze cultuur is geven nieteens aan de orde maar nemen...
Walgelijk!
Komt het nog een keer goed, in dit land, waar ik mijn familie een keer kan uitnodigen zonde die rompslomp..
Familie uit Canada, no Problem..Maar familie uit Afrika...wil niettttttttttttttttttttttt doei!

----------


## ronald

> Jij komt India niet in zonder voldoende centjes om in je levensonderhoud te voorzien en/of een retourticket. Zoals voor de meeste -zo niet alle- landen geldt. Nog afgezien van het feit dat een platzakke nederlander niet naar India kn. En dat lekker goedkoop al helemaal niet mogelijk is. 
> 
> Deze hier vaak voorkomende wereldvreemdheid verbaast me net zo vaak als het voorkomt.


Grapjas. Leer mij Nederlanders kennen die zeggen dat ze "platzak" zijn. De echten dolen zo'n beetje in de grote steden rond. 

De eisen die India stelt zijn niet te vergelijken met de eisen die Nederland stelt. Kan jij zo maar naar India reizen? Velen verlengen hun verblijf zo vaak dat alleen financiele hulp van thuis ze daar op de been houdt. En je weet dus wat daar een hotelletje kost. Wie let daar op deze long term toeristen? Niemand. Zelfs niet wanneer de een of ander psychotisch geraakt. Is dat andersom ook zo? Heb jij de eisen van de Nederlandse ambasade daar en de Indiase ambasade hier met elkaar zitten vergelijken soms?

Bovendien had ik niet over wat en hoe regeringen voor haar en andere burgers zorgen, maar hoe de gewone mensen zijn. Hawa snapt dat zo te merken.

----------


## naam

> Beetje dom om mijn info als cliche te bestempelen. Daar wrikt het hem.
> Je bent in Nederland alleen beter af wanneer je platzak bent en overal geregistreerd bent en na 1 of 2 maanden een uitkering kunt krijgen. Ik heb het over de hulp van de gewone man die je tegenkomt. Ze laten je hier gewoon uit de bus stappen als je 10 cent te weinig bij je hebt voor een buskaartje. In Nederland heb je geen bedelaars omdat niemand ze toch niet zal geven. Het is in dit naastenlievende land zelfs verboden te bedelen. Je prat op een totaal andere golflengte. Kan jij hier gewoon ergens aanbellen en vragen of je mee kunt eten? In die landen wel. Het onderwerp is hoe gaat "Christelijk" naastenlievende Nederlanders met vreemdelingen om? Ja, ja...alllemaal netjes. Het hele systeem hier is om vreemdelingen te weren en dat doen ze heel wettelijk en heel netjes: leggen namelijk al een drempel in de uitreizende landen door geen visa af te geven tenzij je kunt aantonen dat je duizenden op je bankrekening hebt, een vaste baan, een vast adres... Hebben platzakke Nederlanders die lekker goedkoop naar India gaan last van dit soort maatregelen?


Wel eens meegemaakt en gelezen hoe ze in Marokko met vreemdelingen omgaan? 
In Marokko kun je ergens aanbellen en mee-eten. Niet mijn ervaring, maar jij vast wel, heb jij in Marokko gewoond? 


In Nederland geen bedelaars omdat niemand ze wat geeft? Hahahaha.

----------


## ronald

> Wel eens meegemaakt en gelezen hoe ze in Marokko met vreemdelingen omgaan? 
> In Marokko kun je ergens aanbellen en mee-eten. Niet mijn ervaring, maar jij vast wel, heb jij in Marokko gewoond? 
> 
> 
> In Nederland geen bedelaars omdat niemand ze wat geeft? Hahahaha.


Wat zit je weer op een totaal verkeerd spoor je ontzettend belachelijk te maken?

----------


## naam

> Wat zit je weer op een totaal verkeerd spoor je ontzettend belachelijk te maken?


Wat zit jij op een totaal verkeerd spoor je vreselijk belachelijk te maken.
Eerst kom je met de connectie tussen vetes in zuidelijke landen en behoefte aan naastenliefde door het Christendom. Totaal ongefundeerd (nog geen voorbeeld van een vete heb je gegeven) en volledig gebasseerd op jouw buikgevoel. 


Daarnaast zijn er volgens jouw analogie in Marokko veel bedelaars omdat ze daar zo veel krijgen en bij elk huis kunnen aanbellen omdat ze dan te eten krijgen.

----------


## ronald

> Wat zit jij op een totaal verkeerd spoor je vreselijk belachelijk te maken.
> Eerst kom je met de connectie tussen vetes in zuidelijke landen en behoefte aan naastenliefde door het Christendom. Totaal ongefundeerd (nog geen voorbeeld van een vete heb je gegeven) en volledig gebasseerd op jouw buikgevoel. 
> 
> 
> Daarnaast zijn er volgens jouw analogie in Marokko veel bedelaars omdat ze daar zo veel krijgen en bij elk huis kunnen aanbellen omdat ze dan te eten krijgen.


Het resultaat van dom stuurs denken. Gefeliciteerd. Nu nog even naar je buik laten zakken.

----------


## naam

> Het resultaat van dom stuurs denken. Gefeliciteerd. Nu nog even naar je buik laten zakken.


Ik heb het nog niet eens over de enorme corruptie gehad in Marokko. Misschien is dat een soort van naastenliefde op een ander niveau waardoor de Islam en niet het Chistendom daar een grote godsdienst is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik heb het nog niet eens over de enorme corruptie gehad in Marokko. Misschien is dat een soort van naastenliefde op een ander niveau waardoor de Islam en niet het Chistendom daar een grote godsdienst is.


Ik zie niet in wat omkoperij met islam van doen heeft, de koppeling wat de mensen fout doen en religie wordt altijd aangehaald door niet-religieuzen, terwijl religie juist aanspoort tot het goede:

*Dawud :: Book 24 : Hadith 3573* 

Narrated Abdullah ibn Amr ibn al-'As:  
The Apostle of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) cursed the one who bribes and the one who takes bribe. 

Bovendien doet het wel of niet corrupt zijn van een handjevol ambtenaren en douanes niets toe of af aan de gastvrijheid die van Marokko tot aan Indonesie hetzelfde is.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Kweenie, staat dan nergens in de bijbel dat Jezus de zoon van god is? [kromdenken]In de bijbel staat dat Christus het pure monothesme predikte. Daaruit volgt dat k volgens Jezus zelf Jezus niet de zoon van god is omdat een waarachtig monothestische god nu eenmaal niet uit meerdere stukjes bestaat.[/kromdenken]
> Hangt het huidige Christendom dezelfde god aan als de Islam?


Er is maar 1 God.  
Je zegt er zijn 2 Goden, eentje met zoon en eentje zonder, echter, zelfs in het Christendom is er verschil van mening over de drieeenheid: 
*De zogenaamde "christelijke drie-eenheid"* 
In eerste instantie bouwde de Katholieken voort op de "vrouw-en-kind" godheid en aldus onstond "De Vader God, de Moeder Maria en de Zoon". En natuurlijk ook als drie-eenheid. Een exacte voortzetting van de heidense drie-eenheid dus. 

En het behoeft eigenlijk niet gezegd te worden, dat Maria totaal gn god is 

De protestanten hebben hierop verdergebouwd zonder protest. Een eenheid waarover noch Jezus, noch discipelen, noch apostelen spreken. Een eenheid die zou moeten bestaan uit "die ene God" die gevormd wordt door Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest (in de heidense eenheid is de heilige geest dus Semiramis (!)). 

Tevens werd gesteld, dat Jezus en God dezelfde persoon zouden zijn. 


*Het moge duidelijk zijn, dat de Bijbel totaal iets anders zegt, immers de Bijbel spreekt van: "De eeuwige Vader God en Zijn Zoon die Zijn gelijkheid met de Vader heeft afgelegd en als mens naar de Aarde kwam om ons te redden van zonde."* Door Zijn offer kreeg Jezus de hoogste titel van God en Jezus zal tevens aan de rechterzijde van God zitten als onze "hogepriester". Het gaat dus over meerdere personen met verschillende taken en hierarchie, want er staat in de Bijbel, dat "God het hoofd over Jezus is en dat Jezus zich zal onderwerpen aan de Vader". Ook staat er geschreven, dat alleen de Vader weet wanneer Hij de Zoon zal terugzenden naar ons". Tevens weten we, dat Jezus ons de Heilige Geest als Trooster hier achterliet tot die wederkomst. 


*De drie-eenheid: een heidens concept !* 
Duidelijk wordt zowel uit de Bijbel als uit hetgeen Jezus zegt en hetgeen de discipelen/apostelen schrijven, dat er vanuit bijbels perspectief totaal gn drie-eenheid is. *En dat klopt geheel, want de drie-eenheid is een heidens concept.* Een concept dat we te danken hebben aan de Romeinse Keizer Constantinus. Constantinus was tot zijn dood een 3-ene-zonnegod-aanbidder. Hij geloofde in Isis, Horus en Seth; beter bekend als Baal, Astarte en Tammuz, maar in de Rooms-Katholieke Kerk bekend als 'IHS'. 

Constantinus stuurde een peleton soldaten af op de fundamentele-, bijbelse Christenen die de onbijbelse 3-eenheid niet wilden. De romeinse keizer veegde op deze wijze de Christenleiders uit de weg en maakte op die wijze de weg vrij om tijdens het Concilie van Nicea zowel de drie-eenheid te introduceren als de bijbelse Sabbat af te schaffen. 

En zo werden de kersverse kerkleden een onbijbels fundament rijker (3-eenheid) en een bijbels fundament in het teken van God (Sabbat) armer; en datzelfde onbijbelse-, babylonische fundament is ook het fundament van alle andere (protestantse-/evangelische/vol-evangelische-)kerken geworden 

http://www.sign2god.com/folders/oorsprong-3eenheid.html 
Deze sign 2 God website heeft het Christelijke meisje Rinjea eens als link gegeven hier maar in een ander verband. 
Jouw redenatie volgende, zijn er dan 3 Goden, eentje van de trinity, eentje als zoon van God en een ander van de moslims en Joden. 
Je begrijpt wel: ER IS ALLEEN MAAR 1 GOD 
Zoals je wel weet is Allah God in het arabisch, in de arabische bijbel staat ALLAH. 
*[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version]*

_"In the beginning God created_ 
_the Heaven and the Earth . . . "_


*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration]*

_"Fee al-badi' khalaqa Allahu_ 
_as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . "_


*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible]*

----------


## Hawa

De tempeliers waren de ridders die de mensen naar het heilige land Jerzalem brachten...De tempeliers hebben negen jaren in de goddelijke tempel van Salomo gewoond..
De tempeliers werden vervolgt door de goddelijke kliek aan het za;lven aan de Koning en de Paus in Europa.
de templiers wilden een verbond met de joden en moslims

----------


## Hawa

Maar het geld, en de macht....aan die Paus en die Koning gingen niet samen op met die goddelijke gevoel van die tempeliers....
De katharen die leefden in Zuid-Frankrijk waren ook gnostisch en vertelden dus ook dat Jezus niet de zoon aan God kon zijn.
De tempeliers die ridders waren. 
De koran waarin ook staat dat Jezus niet de zoon aan God kan zijn, is dus die waarheid, wat ook al de Katharen en de Tempeliers vertelden....
Ik moet snel zijn met typen, anders wordt ik weer weggehald...
De bijbel is een vervalsing van het hele gebeuren, om de mensen te kastijden en te onderdrukken,voor hun eigen geld parochie....
Het geloof is gebaseerd op mystieke overleverigen,waaraan de machtige kerk aan mee heeft geholpen. 
Jeuzs de zoon aan God kan nooit die waarheid zijn.
Jezus aan het kruis ook al niet.
Maria is de vrouw aan Jezus.
Kinderen heeft jezus dus ook.
Mohammed,vzmh, die zich af ging zonderen in die grot, heeft veel bewaarheid.
Moahmmed is een profeet, en ook geen zoon aan God.
Joden en Arabieren zijn zelfde volk.
Christenen zijn andere volkeren die onderdrukken en de boelhebben verdraaid.
Nog steeds heeft de ortherdoxie aan de christenen,niet door dat de koran de waarheid vertelt aan hun..
Maar al weer zijn het aflaten, en vooral ketters in die ogen aan die christenen die de waarheden aan die wardeloze Koning en paus, met hun geldbuidel in de ont kruipen...doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Hawa

Het mooiste aan christen zijn, dat het niet klopt, als je de koran leest.
Mar ach,
Zelf in die elfde september was er een christenhond die ook die aanslag dus pleegde ..een Libanese christenhond dus...
In Libanon geeft men de schuld aan de sjia,,,,de schoonzoon aan Mohammed,vzmh..
Wat heeft men nu dan geleerd?
Niks.
Het westen die zover is in de wetenschap en de politiek heeft dus boter op hun hoofd deksel...
Wij mensen kunnen wel leven met zijn allen, maar de politiek doet er nog een schepje boven op, zoals die klote Paus en die klote koning wel niet deed, om het verbond aan joden en moslims en christenen niet te doen heiligen vanwege hun eigen geld parochie...

----------


## Hawa

Jezus dronk wijn, omdat het water vervuilt is. Jezus is een profeet, van Armenisiche afkomst, die de heilige boeken ook heeft gelegd, samen met de Grieken en de Arabieren...
Eerst op perkament dan op papier uit China.
Veertig jaren na de dood van de profeet Jezus zijn heilige teksten geschreven?
Hoe!
Vervalsingen aan .....macht...aan brandstpel...aan de waarheden van de Katharen die gnostisch waren en aan de tempeliers, die verbonden wilden gaan sluiten met de joden en de moslims....

----------


## Hawa

Koran is het allerlaatste heilige boek aan al die onwaarheden, die de christelijke kerk uit Europa tentoonstelde, en al die gnostische geloven op de brandstapel heeft gezet..
Zoals de Tempeliers, die negen jaren in de tempel woonden aan Salomo...
Tempeliers die liefde en leed deelden, en zich verdiepten in de materie aan al die andere aan gelovigen zoals de Armeniers, de taal an Jezus, en de taal van de Joden van Abraham, en de taal van de moslims, zoals de verloren zoon.,Ismael...
Toen was God groot....
Maar het geld is groter dan samen kunnen zijn in broeder en zuster....

----------


## Hawa

De koran het heilige boek.....Is heilig...Men legt die boek niet op de grond, mar op een standaard....Eeuwige boeken zijn dit, zoals Abdel Kader, zijn nieuwe koran boek heeft geschreven, om de mensen tot elkaar te kunnen brengen in onze christelijke en joodse natie, zoals heer Wilders het dus zegt..
Maar de moslims en de koran zijn ook vertegenwoordigt, in goede en slechte tijden, maar dat zien die zogenaamde christelijke merites dus niet.
87 procen aan de christelijke bibble berg ziet de islam als het goddelijke gevaar.
Het predikt van de kansel, dat mag omdat dit Nederland dus is.
Maar als je als een imam spreekt, en kritiek hebt op het westen is het ineens een terroristische organisatie, die alles wat westers is, wil verwerpen, in jihadie teksten.....
Hallelujahhhh.....wat zijn we blij, met de islam erbij....
Zekerweten, islam is vergevingsgezindt...Maar die christenen dus niet...
Katharen op de brandstapel, en die tempeliers er dus bij....God is heilig aan hun eigen geld...(en dat is niet God).
En in het westen maar zeiken, over eerwraak, en besnijdenisseen(gebeurd ook in die christelijke kerk hoor?)
Het grootste gevaar is niet islam mar het hele ortherdoxe geheul aan die vervalsingen die men heeft verkondigt in de bijbelse teksten...
Hoe kan een bejaarde vrouw nog een zoon baren dan?(Sara)(
Hou toch op met die onzin...
En daar gelooft men dus nog in....
Jezus is de zoon van God, 
de drie eenheid,
En de moslims die vrede zeggen(die prediken dus even niet)...is beter af zonder die christelijke kerk, die bang voor al die moslims zijn.
Die andere moslims die jihadi zijn zelfde aan ortherdoxie....
Men bestrijdt elkaar met de zelde middelen, en wie is de dupe ervan..
Joegoslavie.....
Europa en ook Turkije met die hooddoek politiek....
In Afrika, waar islam volk geen oorlog voerdt maar de christelijke gebiedsdelen, zoals Mugabe, zoals in Uganda, met die Idi Amin, in Zuid_Afrika, en al die gebiedsdelen, zoals ook in Mozambiqe,Angola en Guinee Bissau zijn de christelijke naties, van koloniale stammen...
Praat eens over die vervalsingen aan geloof, en maak mij niet wijs, dat islam de terrorist moet zijn.
Irak..is zelfde, alleen daar vallen de christenhonden binnen, van Bush.
Indonesie is zelfde pakkie aan, waar de grensen worden gesloten, en door corrupte lieden de grensen worden geopend door het wahabitische gezeik, aan die ortedoxie aan islam, die prediken over de hele wanonrode aan koliniaal,christelijke gebiedsdelen...
Snap je het nog....
Islam is meer heilig dan al die christelijke zalvers....
De katholieke kerk is heilig maar heet nog nooit een mexicaan gezalft...Het is balnk en blijft blank..
Lang leve de incusitie....
Lang leve de leugen om de heilige Jezus, Issa.......
Jezus heeft dus kinderen,zoals Moahmmed,vzmh hun allen ook heeft...
Mohammed is nu een maal een pedofiel in die ogen van die christelijke naasten liefde...
Terwijl die christenen hun eigen kinderen vergrijpen....
Volg je het nog....?
En zeg maar niet dat al die anderen het niet doen...
Geloof is in eerste plaats een indivudele kwestie, maar men maakt er soep van...
En dat Nederland die kerk nog heiligt met hun verbod op embryoos....Is schande.....
Als er geen God is, kan er geen waarheid zijn, en dus zijn we allemaal weer verdoemd naar het ware....
Men leeft maar wat...Men heeft de hele mens gehersenspoeld op ongeloof...
Ik eerbiedig al die profeten......
Maar de mens..wil door haar macht....en geen gezichtsverlies de stemmen dus binnen gaan halen zoals de zielheilsprofeten, Verdonk en Wilders dus ook al doen....Waarheden verdraaien in onwaarheden....
Agrea! Lees! Lees!
De waarheid ligt in onzelf. Je eigen zijn....Je bevrijden van al die zielherders...Ze weten niks en willen niks begrijpen...Alleen hun eigen ik.,is heilig, en daar trapt de mens dus weer in....Trappen in hun eigen stront, en nooit kunnen verlost worden van hun eigen zonden, die moet je zelf oplossen, met je eigen slachtoffers, dus denken en doen, is zelfde...
Laten we vrede zijn, zoals bedoelt is tig jaren geleden, maar het geld, de mens op brandstapel zette,zowel de mannen en de vrouwen, die waren dus die heksen...
Het hele evangelie heeft de mens een sprookje verkondigt.....
En het geld is heilig.
God zij met Ons..
Inscha Allah.

----------


## aletheia

> Het mooiste aan christen zijn, dat het niet klopt, als je de koran leest.
> Mar ach,
> Zelf in die elfde september was er een christenhond die ook die aanslag dus pleegde ..een Libanese christenhond dus...
> In Libanon geeft men de schuld aan de sjia,,,,de schoonzoon aan Mohammed,vzmh..
> Wat heeft men nu dan geleerd?
> Niks.
> Het westen die zover is in de wetenschap en de politiek heeft dus boter op hun hoofd deksel...
> Wij mensen kunnen wel leven met zijn allen, maar de politiek doet er nog een schepje boven op, zoals die klote Paus en die klote koning wel niet deed, om het verbond aan joden en moslims en christenen niet te doen heiligen vanwege hun eigen geld parochie...


Het mooiste aan moslim zijn, is dat het niet klopt als je de bijbel leest.

Wat een domme tekst zeg Zie je hoe gemakkelijk ik t hier omdraai?
Met nul onderbouwing van je mening plaats je hier een muur van tekst die moeilijk te volgen is. Tempeliers omdat ze samen werkten met de joden en moslims? Dat is onzin de koning van frankrijk had geld nodig en de tempeliers hadden geld. Daarom zijn ze vervolgt. De paus misbruikte zijn macht. Maar zeker niet omdat ze samenwerkten met moslims en joden. Dat deed elke christelijke staat die contact had met islamitische landen..

----------


## aletheia

> Baron,
> 
> 
> 
> Er is maar 1 God.  
> Je zegt er zijn 2 Goden, eentje met zoon en eentje zonder, echter, zelfs in het Christendom is er verschil van mening over de drieeenheid: 
> *De zogenaamde "christelijke drie-eenheid"* 
> In eerste instantie bouwde de Katholieken voort op de "vrouw-en-kind" godheid en aldus onstond "De Vader God, de Moeder Maria en de Zoon". En natuurlijk ook als drie-eenheid. Een exacte voortzetting van de heidense drie-eenheid dus. 
> 
> ...


Mooie tekst weer

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik ga een nieuwe topic openen InshAllah, want zo wordt het te onoverzichtelijk.

----------


## Hawa

Wat een gekonkel...van jou...Moslims en joden en christenen wilden samen zijn, een verbond aan geloof, niet aan een ander geloof,zoals de christenen wel deden, met hun...let wel....Inqusitie tehorie,iedereen uitschaklen, iedereen, zoals de talibannu dus ook doet....
Het geloof breekt de wet, en doet maar door....
Bush zet maar door met zijn therorie om Irak te ontmantelen....en dan?
Balkenende doet er aan mee als een christenhond toch..?
Mag dat gezegt worden....
En de joden doen er aan mee, die krijgen tig miljarden aan......
De Egyptenaren krijgen tig aan dollar al binnen....
Bengt dit een samenhang aan de vrede=
======
Zuur maar door, leg die hemelse teksten maar bloot.....
Iedereen weet wel hoe men zeikt en zeurt.....
Geld brengt de vrede toch...
Geld aan de Wihabisten brengt de breugde aan al die moskeeen....Aan het licht aan al die moslims...
Halellujahhhh....doet men dat maar dan.....
Obama......het licht aan Amerika..die kanzel aan zijn pastor...Halellujaahhhh
Zart is niet heilig dus, zwart komt niet in de hemel, allemaal arabieren die komen dus in de hemel, en al die joden en die christenhonden koem in die hemel allemaal verzonden door het kapitaal aan heiliging....<Doe je best.....
Ik ga mij veschuilen onder mijn eigen Juk...Vrouw!
Zonder burqa met....
Patat met....
Hou tpoch op....
Iedioot volk....an ondergrondse malaise.....
Doe je best....
Zet je hoed op....
Doe je voetzolen van de grond....
Zet je recht en krom en werk...als een slaaf,zoals de mensen zijn in landen...
Slaven.....
van het verkeer aan God zijn geld toevoer....
God is heilig mar de mens mer heilig...
Slaaf 
Dys de slaaf<
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## naam

> Ik zie niet in wat omkoperij met islam van doen heeft, de koppeling wat de mensen fout doen en religie wordt altijd aangehaald door niet-religieuzen, terwijl religie juist aanspoort tot het goede:
> 
> *Dawud :: Book 24 : Hadith 3573* 
> 
> Narrated Abdullah ibn Amr ibn al-'As:  
> The Apostle of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) cursed the one who bribes and the one who takes bribe. 
> 
> Bovendien doet het wel of niet corrupt zijn van een handjevol ambtenaren en douanes niets toe of af aan de gastvrijheid die van Marokko tot aan Indonesie hetzelfde is.


Handjevol? Zeg maar een hele grote flinke hand. Je begatelliseert de corruptie in Marokko?

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik bagatelliseer niets. Corruptie is superirritant, maar het heeft niets met islam van doen integendeel. Islam spoort aan tot het goede.
Kennelijk zie jij alleen maar negatieve dingen van Marokko.

----------


## Hawa

Als je naar Marokko kijkt zijn die doodsbang voor de politieke islam toch.
In Marokko lopen genoeg van die arrogante zogenaamde heilige moslims rond.
Ze hebben hun geloof in de hand en verplichten anderen die al moslims zijn nog strenger in die leer te gaan zitten.
Islam is geen dwang, maar dat doen deze mensen dus wel..
In Indonesie zijn het die corrupte lieden die de politieke islam binnen hun grensen halen, en die hele dorpen tegen elkaar uitspelen.
Journalisten komen b.v. Ambon nieteens in, wel die onheilspellende lieden die propaganda voeren voor AlQaida en de Taliban. Het gevolg is hier dat ze hele dorpen uitelkaar spelen, christen tegen moslims enz.
In Nederland lijkt zo langzamerhand dus ook dat de politieke islam hier meer wortel schiet dan gewoon die moslims die zoals de Nederlanders leven in goede en kwade zin.
Let wel, Nederland discrimineert moslims als ze nu christelijk zijn van Arabische afkomst of van Islamitische afkomst...Moslims krijgen te horen, van oa vieze moslim en meer aan die shit aan woorden.
Sommige moslims die hier al jaren wonen gaan terug naar het land van herkomst. Ze zijn serieus en willen hun eigen corrupte land veranderen en opbouwen.
Ik ben boos op de christenen, vooral die ortherdoxe kliek, die de moslims wantrouwen en zeggen op de kanzel dat de moslims ons land willen islamiseren.
Het is wel zo dat saoedie arabie geld geeft aan al die moskeeen in Nederland en in de rest van Europa en vooral in Afrika waar ze ook nog al de boel ophitsen...
Dat is wel degelijk een gevaar, het wahabitische geloof, dat strikt de sharia wetten hanteert....daar is meestal de dwang de oplossing, en dat klopt niet met de strekking van de koran, en ook niet wat de geestelijk leiders nu eenmaal zeggen in Iran(geen Arabisch land). Maar wel Islam staat,Khomeiny etc. Islam is geen dwang....Iedereen mag haar/zijn geloof bezigen...
In Indonesie , b.v. in Ambon, switchen de gelovigen vooral naar christen zijn, of weer andersom, soms wel tig keren veranderen ze hun godsdienst, omdat ze dan meer vrijheden,privileges,en ook gevrijwaard worden van b.v. uitmoorden van elkaars stammen.
Ik denk uiteindelijk dat het geloof, maakt niet uit welk geloof, meer kapot maakt dan opbouwt....Kijk nu naar Turkije,over die sluier, dat is toch niet te rijmen met vrijheden aan hoe je wilt zijn als vrouw,met sluier of zonder.
Het verbieden slaat nergens op.
Seculier zijn is ook niet die oplossing naar vrijheden, omdat deze mensen corrupt zijn....Vooral in Turkije, daar staat het grote leger achter het seculier zijn. De politieke islam is hier ook volop anwezig en moorden dus weer die christen uit, dat is toch niet normaal, en heeft echter niks met de AK partij te maken, van Erdogan.
Daarom zijn de christenen zo bang voor de islam.
Waarom bang zijn voor islam als die geloof gewoon geloof is voor iedereen, en in vrede wil leven, maar dat gelooft bijna niemand,als de christenen met 87% aan stemmen de islam het groootste gevaar zien, de rest van Nederland liegt er ook niet om, daar is 67% tegenstander van de islam...Al die Nederlanders boven de vijftig % wantrouwt de islam...
Dat is echt erg in Nederland. En daar doet Wilders aan mee. Die zegt minder islam, minder criminaliteit....Die maakt die film Fitna, wat uiteindelijk in de Arabische wereld betekent chaos...
De chaos zit in Nederland in het Nederlandse parlement die doen niks tegen moslim haters....
Die doen niks tegen corrupte regeringen in het Midden-Oosten,alhoewel er wel genoeg projecten zijn,voor moslims in dictaturen om met elkaar in discussie te gaan, over vrijheden van onderwijs, besnijdenissen,water voorzieningen,leven met zijn allen met andere gelovigen zoals de christenen in islam landen....Er gebeuren heel veel goede dingen buiten Nederland dus om.
Zelfs de moslims in dictaturen gaan met elkaar discussie aan over het slaan van vrouwen, en dan gaan ze de koran bestuderen....De ene soera is niet die andere soera ...Bewustwording gebeurd dus ook.
Alleen in wil dat de christenen ook een keer bewust worden aan het feit dat islam niet ons land wil kapen....Dat willen ze nieteens, nouja, die politieke islam dus wel, die strijden met koran teksten in heilige jihad,vooral door die voorbeelden van George Bush, met zijn tegen ons of voor ons, en die tocht tegen de kruisvaarders....Dat is het hele dilemma....
Het uitleveren aan slachtoffers,die niks te maken hebben met die heilige Jihad,b.v. in Abu Graib. Zelf het laatste slachtoffer die Marokkaan, die berecht gaat worden in Amerika, en de doodsstraf wil...die heeft echter niks met die kapingen te maken....Dat wil hij zelf....Hij leeft in een gevangenis waar dag en nacht het licht aan is....Hij ziet er niet uit met zijn baard....
Maar hij wil dood, dan kan hij naar de hemel, en is hij dus een martelaar..
Het juridische systeem aan terroristen deugd voor geen meter....vechten tegen de terror....
Vechten tegen de terror heeft landen in bloed veranderd, zeer zeker Marokko, en ook Indonesie, en ook nu nog in Pakistan....En vooral de Taliban in Adfhanistan....Het westen heeft de kwade islam in leven geroepen, en het kwaad is niet islam....Waarom heeft Amerika Saoedie niet aangepakt,,daar kwamen toch die kapers vandaan op het world trate....Bin laden dus ook...
Wat is dit voor hypocriete politiek....Corrupt zijn ze allemaal.....

----------


## At Ayt

> Als je naar Marokko kijkt zijn die doodsbang voor de politieke islam toch.


de regering in marokko is doodsbang voor alles wat in hun ogen een bedreiging kan zijn.. dat gaat zelfs zover dat je als moslim in marokko opgepakt kan worden door de geheime dienst wanneer je daar op straat loopt met een volle baard en met saudisch of pakistaanse kleding..

----------


## Hawa

Als je naar Marokko kijkt, en in Marrakesh vele Soediers zitten in heilige huizen, en aan al die rijkdom, die als een vlag op de armoede schijnen wat doe je dan?
Zijn de meisjes in die armoede niet die meisjes die zich uitspelen aan geld...
Is dat islam?
Waarom is islam dan zo hypocriet....
Waarom is Marokko het land voor het martelen aan jihadies?
Omdat ze b.v. het geld wel krijgen van de Amerikanen,zoals Egypte en Israel....
Waarom worden mensen uitgelevert aan het kapitalisme!
En waarom doen die baarden dan zo scheinheilig en zo arrogant....
Geen hand meer geven...en in geloof zitten, terwijl je de mensen ook niet echt helpt...
Ik heb vele vragen......
En waarom gaan die Nederlandse Marokkanen zo graag naar Marrakech en laten hier de boel de boel.....
Waarom zijn zwarte mensen die in gammele bootjes vertrekken naar Spanje de handel in mensen....
Waarom is vanuit de zuidelijke Sahara, b.v. die mensen die onafhankelijkheid willen verdoemt om te sterven in het zand...
Waarom is de handel in mensen zo groot naar b.v. Jemen....
Ziue die beelden dan......Mensen zijn geen mensen meer maar gewillige handelswaar, is dat aan islam?
En dat gemekker over Rifie en b.v. ik ben Berber, of een Arabier, nog steeds niet bespreekbaar....
Is de een beter dan dan die ander, en toch zijn de Afrikanen het gewillige vuur...die discriminatie aan kleur.....
Is dat Marokko dan?
Elke keer op Maroc. nl..is het wel de kleur, de neger, de shit de lul....
Geef maar eens antwoord op mijn vraag..ik heb iedereen wel lief, maar als ze kwalifiseren, dan ga ik echt wel boos worden, over hun eigen hypocriete stelling.......Ik ben Berber.....Ik ben.....Ik ben......
Nouja, je bent iets maar je wordt niets met die waardeloze stelling aan naam dus..
Toch wil ik zeggen dat de mensen in Marokko, wel helpen, zoals de vrouwen dus doen,,,die helpen, en geven te eten, en zijn er altijd..
Hulde aan de vrouwen.....Inscha Allah!

----------


## naam

> Ik bagatelliseer niets. Corruptie is superirritant, maar het heeft niets met islam van doen integendeel. Islam spoort aan tot het goede.
> Kennelijk zie jij alleen maar negatieve dingen van Marokko.


Als je zegt handje vol, dan bagatelliseer je wel. Kennelijk zijn dat weinig mensen. Ik denk dat er veel mensen in Marokko corrupt handelen en dat dat er meer zijn dan een handje vol.
Ronald beweert dat er een correlatie is tussen het soort religie en de aard van een volk. Ik beweer dat juist niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Die correlatie leg je wel degelijk, ik reageer niet zomaar:




> Ik heb het nog niet eens over de enorme corruptie gehad in Marokko. Misschien is dat een soort van naastenliefde op een ander niveau *waardoor de Islam en niet het Chistendom daar een grote godsdienst is.*


Nogmaals corruptie heeft niets met de islam van doen integendeel.

----------


## naam

> Die correlatie leg je wel degelijk, ik reageer niet zomaar:
> 
> 
> Nogmaals corruptie heeft niets met de islam van doen integendeel.


Niet direct, maar zeker niet integendeel. 

Wat opvalt is dat corruptie meer aanwezig is in islamisch georienteerde landen. 

Bekijk de lijst maar.

Country Rank Country /Territory CPI Score 2007 Confidence intervals*

1 New Zealand 9.4 9.2 - 9.6 6
Denmark 9.4 9.2 - 9.6 6
Finland 9.4 9.2 - 9.6 6
4 Singapore 9.3 9.0 - 9.5 9
Sweden 9.3 9.1 - 9.4 6
6 Iceland 9.2 8.3 - 9.6 6
7 Netherlands 9.0 8.8 - 9.2 6
Switzerland 9.0 8.8 - 9.2 6
9 Norway 8.7 8.0 - 9.2 6
Canada 8.7 8.3 - 9.1 6
11 Australia 8.6 8.1 - 9.0 8
12 Luxembourg 8.4 7.7 - 8.7 5
United Kingdom 8.4 7.9 - 8.9 6
14 Hong Kong 8.3 7.6 - 8.8 8
15 Austria 8.1 7.5 - 8.7 6
16 Germany 7.8 7.3 - 8.4 6
17 Japan 7.5 7.1 - 8.0 8
Ireland 7.5 7.3 - 7.7 6
19 France 7.3 6.9 - 7.8 6
20 USA 7.2 6.5 - 7.6 8
21 Belgium 7.1 7.1 - 7.1 6
22 Chile 7.0 6.5 - 7.4 7
23 Barbados 6.9 6.6 - 7.1 4
24 Saint Lucia 6.8 6.1 - 7.1 3
25 Uruguay 6.7 6.4 - 7.0 5
Spain 6.7 6.2 - 7.0 6
27 Slovenia 6.6 6.1 - 6.9 8
28 Estonia 6.5 6.0 - 7.0 8
Portugal 6.5 5.8 - 7.2 6
30 Israel 6.1 5.6 - 6.7 6
Saint Vincent and the
Grenadines 6.1 4.0 - 7.1 3
32 Qatar 6.0 5.4 - 6.4 4
33 Malta 5.8 5.3 - 6.2 4
34 Macao 5.7 4.7 - 6.4 4
Taiwan 5.7 5.4 - 6.1 9
United Arab Emirates 5.7 4.8 - 6.5 5
37 Dominica 5.6 4.0 - 6.1 3
38 Botswana 5.4 4.8 - 6.1 7
39 Hungary 5.3 4.9 - 5.5 8
Cyprus 5.3 5.1 - 5.5 3
41 Czech Republic 5.2 4.9 - 5.8 8
Italy 5.2 4.7 - 5.7 6
43 Malaysia 5.1 4.5 - 5.7 9
South Korea 5.1 4.7 - 5.5 9
South Africa 5.1 4.9 - 5.5 9
46 Costa Rica 5.0 4.7 - 5.3 5
Bhutan 5.0 4.1 - 5.7 5
Bahrain 5.0 4.2 - 5.7 5
49 Slovakia 4.9 4.5 - 5.2 8
Cape Verde 4.9 3.4 - 5.5 3
51 Latvia 4.8 4.4 - 5.1 6
Lithuania 4.8 4.4 - 5.3 7
53 Oman 4.7 3.9 - 5.3 4
Jordan 4.7 3.8 - 5.6 7
Mauritius 4.7 4.1 - 5.7 6
56 Greece 4.6 4.3 - 5.0 6
57 Namibia 4.5 3.9 - 5.2 7
Seychelles 4.5 2.9 - 5.7 4
Samoa 4.5 3.4 - 5.5 3
60 Kuwait 4.3 3.3 - 5.1 5
61 Cuba 4.2 3.5 - 4.7 4
Poland 4.2 3.6 - 4.9 8
Tunisia 4.2 3.4 - 4.8 6
64 Bulgaria 4.1 3.6 - 4.8 8
Croatia 4.1 3.6 - 4.5 8
Turkey 4.1 3.8 - 4.5 7
67 El Salvador 4.0 3.2 - 4.6 5
68 Colombia 3.8 3.4 - 4.3 7
69 Ghana 3.7 3.5 - 3.9 7
Romania 3.7 3.4 - 4.1 8
71 Senegal 3.6 3.2 - 4.2 7
72 Morocco 3.5 3.0 - 4.2 7
China 3.5 3.0 - 4.2 9
Suriname 3.5 3.0 - 3.9 4
India 3.5 3.3 - 3.7 10
Mexico 3.5 3.3 - 3.8 7
Peru 3.5 3.4 - 3.7 5
Brazil 3.5 3.2 - 4.0 7
79 Serbia 3.4 3.0 - 4.0 6
Georgia 3.4 2.9 - 4.3 6
Grenada 3.4 2.0 - 4.1 3
Trinidad and Tobago 3.4 2.7 - 3.9 4
Saudi Arabia 3.4 2.7 - 3.9 4
84 Bosnia and Herzegovina 3.3 2.9 - 3.7 7
Montenegro 3.3 2.4 - 4.0 4
Maldives 3.3 2.3 - 4.3 4
Jamaica 3.3 3.1 - 3.4 5
Kiribati 3.3 2.4 - 3.9 3
Gabon 3.3 3.0 - 3.5 5
Swaziland 3.3 2.6 - 4.2 5
Thailand 3.3 2.9 - 3.7 9
Lesotho 3.3 3.1 - 3.5 6
FYR Macedonia 3.3 2.9 - 3.8 6
94 Madagascar 3.2 2.5 - 3.9 7
Sri Lanka 3.2 2.9 - 3.5 7
Panama 3.2 2.8 - 3.4 5
Tanzania 3.2 2.9 - 3.4 8
98 Vanuatu 3.1 2.4 - 3.7 3
99 Dominican Republic 3.0 2.8 - 3.3 5
Armenia 3.0 2.8 - 3.2 7
Lebanon 3.0 2.2 - 3.6 4
Mongolia 3.0 2.6 - 3.3 6
Algeria 3.0 2.7 - 3.2 6
Belize 3.0 2.0 - 3.7 3
105 Argentina 2.9 2.6 - 3.2 7
Djibouti 2.9 2.2 - 3.4 3
Albania 2.9 2.6 - 3.1 6
Burkina Faso 2.9 2.6 - 3.4 7
Bolivia 2.9 2.7 - 3.2 6
Egypt 2.9 2.6 - 3.3 7
111 Moldova 2.8 2.5 - 3.3 7
Eritrea 2.8 2.1 - 3.5 5
Guatemala 2.8 2.4 - 3.2 5
Rwanda 2.8 2.3 - 3.3 5
Solomon Islands 2.8 2.4 - 3.1 3
Mozambique 2.8 2.5 - 3.1 8
Uganda 2.8 2.5 - 3.0 8
118 Mali 2.7 2.4 - 3.0 8
Malawi 2.7 2.4 - 3.0 8
Sao Tome and Principe 2.7 2.4 - 3.0 3
Ukraine 2.7 2.4 - 3.0 7
Benin 2.7 2.3 - 3.2 7
123 Guyana 2.6 2.3 - 2.7 4
Zambia 2.6 2.3 - 2.9 8
Comoros 2.6 2.2 - 3.0 3
Nicaragua 2.6 2.3 - 2.7 6
Viet Nam 2.6 2.4 - 2.9 9
Mauritania 2.6 2.0 - 3.3 6
Niger 2.6 2.3 - 2.9 7
Timor-Leste 2.6 2.5 - 2.6 3
131 Nepal 2.5 2.3 - 2.7 7
7

----------


## Snowwhite

Nogmaals; INTEGENDEEL, corruptie heeft niets met islam van doen, zie bewijs hadith.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## naam

> Nogmaals; INTEGENDEEL, corruptie heeft niets met islam van doen, zie bewijs hadith.
> 
> Groetjes Snow



Een hadith zegt niets over bewijs van corruptie in een moslimland.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

Je koppelt de islam aan corruptie:




> Ik heb het nog niet eens over de enorme corruptie gehad in Marokko. Misschien is dat een soort van naastenliefde op een ander niveau *waardoor de Islam en niet het Chistendom daar een grote godsdienst is.*


Geef mij het bewijs uit de koran of soenna dat corruptie toegestaan is.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Je koppelt de islam aan corruptie:
> 
> 
> 
> Geef mij het bewijs uit de koran of soenna dat corruptie toegestaan is.


Nogmaals, in Islamitische landen is er vaak corruptie of dat nu verboden is of niet. Dat heeft niets met de Islam zelf te maken.

----------


## ronald

> Nogmaals, in Islamitische landen is er vaak corruptie of dat nu verboden is of niet. Dat heeft niets met de Islam zelf te maken.


Grapjas. Corruptie heeft niets met Gdsdienst te maken bahalve dat het door alle Gdsdiensten wordt verboden. Het is een menselijk misgrijpen dat overal voorkomt. Ook in de meest communistische regiems. Zijn we over eens.
Alleen is in ons beschaafd Nederland corruptie verheven tot een kunst met een grote K. Onder de lagere bevolkingsgroepen uit dat zich in allerlei vormen van belastingontduiking, slimme advocaten aanstellen, gewoon de wet achter je corrupte handeltje zetten wat vaak door overheidsinstellingen wordt bedacht. In vele landen, ook Europese, zijn corrupte praktijken vaak een uiting van het aanvullen van een karig salaris omdat je bazen er met het grote geld vandoor gaan. Net zoals criminele zaken gedaan door criminele jongeren peanuts zijn vergeleken met de witte boord criminaliteit, ook deze kwestie. Daar: uiterlijk veel gerotzooi, hier: achter de schermen en georganiseerd.

----------


## naam

> Grapjas. Corruptie heeft niets met Gdsdienst te maken bahalve dat het door alle Gdsdiensten wordt verboden. Het is een menselijk misgrijpen dat overal voorkomt. Ook in de meest communistische regiems. Zijn we over eens.
> Alleen is in ons beschaafd Nederland corruptie verheven tot een kunst met een grote K. Onder de lagere bevolkingsgroepen uit dat zich in allerlei vormen van belastingontduiking, slimme advocaten aanstellen, gewoon de wet achter je corrupte handeltje zetten wat vaak door overheidsinstellingen wordt bedacht. In vele landen, ook Europese, zijn corrupte praktijken vaak een uiting van het aanvullen van een karig salaris omdat je bazen er met het grote geld vandoor gaan. Net zoals criminele zaken gedaan door criminele jongeren peanuts zijn vergeleken met de witte boord criminaliteit, ook deze kwestie. Daar: uiterlijk veel gerotzooi, hier: achter de schermen en georganiseerd.


In hoeverre worden er in Nederland belastingambtenaren omgekocht?

----------


## ronald

> In hoeverre worden er in Nederland belastingambtenaren omgekocht?


Een heel simpel voorbeeld. In Nederland is prostitutie bij de wet verboden. Als je als prostituee de Belastingdienst netjes je belastingcenten overmaakt mag je er blijven zitten...en liggen. Doe je dat niet? Ja, dan gooit de deurwaarder met hulp van de sterke hand die de politie moet voorstellen je de deur uit. Het citkeltje is helemaal rond.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> In hoeverre worden er in Nederland belastingambtenaren omgekocht?
> 
> 
> Een heel simpel voorbeeld. In Nederland is prostitutie bij de wet verboden.<...>


Nee. Hoe kom je daar nu weer bij?



> <...>Als je als prostituee de Belastingdienst netjes je belastingcenten overmaakt mag je er blijven zitten...en liggen.
> Doe je dat niet? Ja, dan gooit de deurwaarder met hulp van de sterke hand die de politie moet voorstellen je de deur uit.<...>


Zelfstandige prostituees worden gezien als eenmansbedrijfjes. Eenmansbedrijfjes die geen omzetbelasting betalen, krijgen natuurlijk problemen. Ik zie hierin niet direct iets in de trant van het omkopen van belastingambtenaren. Jij denkt dat belastingambtenaren de door prostituees aan de belastingdienst overgemaakte centjes in eigen zak steken?
Zie jij het betalen van je loonbelasting ook als omkoping van belastingambtenaren?

----------


## ronald

> Nee. Hoe kom je daar nu weer bij?
> 
> Zelfstandige prostituees worden gezien als eenmansbedrijfjes. Eenmansbedrijfjes die geen omzetbelasting betalen, krijgen natuurlijk problemen. Ik zie hierin niet direct iets in de trant van het omkopen van belastingambtenaren. Jij denkt dat belastingambtenaren de door prostituees aan de belastingdienst overgemaakte centjes in eigen zak steken?
> Zie jij het betalen van je loonbelasting ook als omkoping van belastingambtenaren?


Het houden van een bordeel, exploitatie, viel tot 200 onder strafrecht. Sinds dan moet ook belasting worden betaald. Is het nu zo dat alle prostitutie "legaal" is? Twee vrouwen op de loonlijst en tien uit bv Oosteuropa niet. Redeneer dan verder over belastingen der Nederlandse Staat. Zij wordt zoet gehouden. Is nu de opzet om het te legaliseren nu de misstanden rond de prostitutie opgelost? No way. Maar officieel is alles geregeld. Door exploitatie van prostitutie legaal te stellen is de belastingdienst omgekocht. Waar het omgaat is dat er belastingen worden betaald.
Precies zo is het gegaan met onze parkeerdiensten. Beloven dat je gegarandeerd een parkeerplaats zult hebben, parkeergeld heffen en de voor- en achteraf gebleken parkeerproblemen zijn gewoon gebleven. Als je voor je deur in de blauwe zone die half leeg staat vergeet om 10 cent in het gleufje te storten, zal de gemeentebelastingdienst E 2,20 van je eisen...plus E 47,- "administratiekosten. Parkeerprobleem opgelost? No way. De belastingambtenaar is omgekocht omdat hij zelf is gaan geloven dat het noodzakelijk is.
Hoeveel miljoenen krijgt de belastingdienst over drugs? De staat wordt omgekocht en drugs worden gedoogd.

----------


## naam

> Het houden van een bordeel, exploitatie, viel tot 200 onder strafrecht. Sinds dan moet ook belasting worden betaald. Is het nu zo dat alle prostitutie "legaal" is? Twee vrouwen op de loonlijst en tien uit bv Oosteuropa niet. Redeneer dan verder over belastingen der Nederlandse Staat. Zij wordt zoet gehouden. Is nu de opzet om het te legaliseren nu de misstanden rond de prostitutie opgelost? No way. Maar officieel is alles geregeld. Door exploitatie van prostitutie legaal te stellen is de belastingdienst omgekocht. Waar het omgaat is dat er belastingen worden betaald.
> Precies zo is het gegaan met onze parkeerdiensten. Beloven dat je gegarandeerd een parkeerplaats zult hebben, parkeergeld heffen en de voor- en achteraf gebleken parkeerproblemen zijn gewoon gebleven. Als je voor je deur in de blauwe zone die half leeg staat vergeet om 10 cent in het gleufje te storten, zal de gemeentebelastingdienst E 2,20 van je eisen...plus E 47,- "administratiekosten. Parkeerprobleem opgelost? No way. De belastingambtenaar is omgekocht omdat hij zelf is gaan geloven dat het noodzakelijk is.
> Hoeveel miljoenen krijgt de belastingdienst over drugs? De staat wordt omgekocht en drugs worden gedoogd.


Bij ons is het parkeerprobleem door een blauwe zone wel opgelost. Ik ben erg happy met een blauwe zone. Dus Yes way, parkeerprobleem opgelost.
Nog even door wie is de belastingambtenaar precies omgekocht?
Door de parkeertarieven zijn de parkeerproblemen voor een groot deel wel opgelost. Hoe zou Amsterdam eruit zien als er geen parkeergeld meer betaald hoeft te worden denk je??

Als misstanden in de prostitutie volgens jouw idee niet voldoende worden aangepakt is dat dan meteen corruptie?

----------


## ronald

> Bij ons is het parkeerprobleem door een blauwe zone wel opgelost. Ik ben erg happy met een blauwe zone. Dus Yes way, parkeerprobleem opgelost.
> Nog even door wie is de belastingambtenaar precies omgekocht?
> Door de parkeertarieven zijn de parkeerproblemen voor een groot deel wel opgelost. Hoe zou Amsterdam eruit zien als er geen parkeergeld meer betaald hoeft te worden denk je??
> 
> Als misstanden in de prostitutie volgens jouw idee niet voldoende worden aangepakt is dat dan meteen corruptie?


Bij ons staat de halve blauwe-zone straat leeg en als bewoner mag je er niet parkeren tenzij je elk uur 10 cent dokt. Ook van 6 tot 7 uur wanneer de winkels al zijn gesloten, want dan geldt gewoon het voltarief.
Het Stadsdeel heeft haar bewoners gewoon voorgelogen. "Wanneer er betaaldparkeren komt, zul je geen last meer hebben van alle Rai-bezoekers." Voor de invoering ervan en ook nu is er geen enkel verschil. Ja, ze hebben een hele volkswijk zo gek gekregen om elk half jaar vast parkeergeld aan de armelastige Noord-Zuidlijn over te maken. Parkeren opgelost? Aan me nooit niet. Als je een keer bent vergeten je parkeergeld over te maken ligt precies de eerste van de maand een bon onder je ruitenwisser. Even waarschuwen kan niet. Erg efficient allemaal. Moet je 10 minuten te laat komen als je je auto om de hoek op de blauwe zone hebt geparkeerd omdat je straat vol met Rai-bezoekers staat...E 2.20 boete plus E 47,- administratiekosten...om 10 CENT! Georganiseerde maffioso. De belastingabtenaar wordt omgekocht door het systeem daarvan en iedereen vindt dat netjes zo want een prive ambtenaar die gaat vlassen om omkoopgeld vindt men derder-wereld achtig en niet kunnen.

De zogenaamde heroinehoertjes tippelzone werd pas een werkelijk item nadat er zo'n ophef was over Rob Oudkerk. De illegale hoeren uit het Oostblok? Dacht je soms dat de overheid niet precies weet wat er gaande is? Ik ben inderdaad benieuwd welke ambtenaar in zijn vrije tijd geen vrijkaartje heeft gekregen? Omkopen? Hoe kom je erbij. Ze weten het gewoon niet en hoe kan je dan problemen oplossen he?

----------


## naam

> Bij ons staat de halve blauwe-zone straat leeg en als bewoner mag je er niet parkeren tenzij je elk uur 10 cent dokt. Ook van 6 tot 7 uur wanneer de winkels al zijn gesloten, want dan geldt gewoon het voltarief.
> Het Stadsdeel heeft haar bewoners gewoon voorgelogen. "Wanneer er betaaldparkeren komt, zul je geen last meer hebben van alle Rai-bezoekers." Voor de invoering ervan en ook nu is er geen enkel verschil. Ja, ze hebben een hele volkswijk zo gek gekregen om elk half jaar vast parkeergeld aan de armelastige Noord-Zuidlijn over te maken. Parkeren opgelost? Aan me nooit niet. Als je een keer bent vergeten je parkeergeld over te maken ligt precies de eerste van de maand een bon onder je ruitenwisser. Even waarschuwen kan niet. Erg efficient allemaal. Moet je 10 minuten te laat komen als je je auto om de hoek op de blauwe zone hebt geparkeerd omdat je straat vol met Rai-bezoekers staat...E 2.20 boete plus E 47,- administratiekosten...om 10 CENT! Georganiseerde maffioso. De belastingabtenaar wordt omgekocht door het systeem daarvan en iedereen vindt dat netjes zo want een prive ambtenaar die gaat vlassen om omkoopgeld vindt men derder-wereld achtig en niet kunnen.
> 
> De zogenaamde heroinehoertjes tippelzone werd pas een werkelijk item nadat er zo'n ophef was over Rob Oudkerk. De illegale hoeren uit het Oostblok? Dacht je soms dat de overheid niet precies weet wat er gaande is? Ik ben inderdaad benieuwd welke ambtenaar in zijn vrije tijd geen vrijkaartje heeft gekregen? Omkopen? Hoe kom je erbij. Ze weten het gewoon niet en hoe kan je dan problemen oplossen he?



Het is gewoon wat slechter geregeld bij jullie. Dus ook kennelijk meer georganiseerde corruptie door de overheid daar in Oud Zuid? 
Hier in west geen centje pijn hoor, goed geregeld en dus ook geen georganiseerde corruptie. 

Wat is je definitie van corruptie eigenlijk??

----------


## Hawa

En Issa dronk wijn?
Wat een ellende allemaal....
Nederland op zijn best!

Nederland een natuurland, maar wel een land aan de wegen aandacht..kilometerheffingen,verkeerstromingen en alles slibt al dicht, onder het gewicht aan de olie....
De olie, de literprijs aan de diesel, en de liter prijs aan de benzine, zet onze vierwielers bij de buren voor de deur....geen gezeur...parkeren is een luxe!
Parkeren aan de ..is de luxe.......
Parkeren is stilstaan in luxe.....
Wat!
Pak toch gewoon je fiets, of de metro en de trein.....
Zie de auto maar als het everzwijn....
Zwijn kan je niet eten, is niet halal, aan de kosten en de druk....
Doe mar het lam, en de geit en de oude schaap maakt de druk in de pijn minder...
Maar de pijn in scoren is er niet...\Is de bon onder ruit\
de bon achter en voor,er boven en er onder, stelletje hypogonder...onder druk, 
Zie de gezonde lucht al oplichten, achter de gloeiende horizonnen aan Midden-Oosten,war ze steden bouwen voor honderden miljoenen aan zielen, zonder bon, zonder druk, alleen de Zon, die je doorboort...
Heilig is het drinken aan de wijn, zoals Issa dronk.
Heilig is zonder pijn, zoals Issa uitblonk...
Kunnen we nog?
Kunnen we nog incasseren?
Kunnen we nog leren?
Kunnen we zien dat de hemel onze aarde is?
Kunnen we zien met zijn allen dat de diesel niet meer, en de benzine niet meer, onze autoos vloeit......in kilometers aan afstanden?
Zie je meer als die tweevoeter....
die wroeter...
de mens
die wederkeert...
en heeft geleerd...
van neem nu eens afstand aan...
Doe de rust....
Neem de rust..
Doe rustig.
En dan zal de dag heilig zijn,op de dag toen je geboren bent...onder die goddelijke dag, in rust en stilte, in die koesterlijke pijn, waar je even je zelve moge zijn, god zij met U!

----------

